# The Official Tennis Thread  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Jul 1, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 1, 2013)

*The Official Tennis Thread - Part 2*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> That's funny, I thought your mind was never wrong and allowed Pironkova through.
> 
> What happened?



My mind wanted Li Na to played Pironkova, I guess Radwanska is equivalent to Pironkova in terms of playing style, I just hope she gets to the Final


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 1, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> My mind wanted Li Na to played Pironkova, I guess Radwanska is equivalent to Pironkova in terms of playing style, I just hope she gets to the Final



I think you should stop jinxing players and let them win


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Lisicki beaten 2009 Kuznetsova, 2011 Li Na ( that was painful I was in the center court watching, 2012 Sharapova and 2013 Serena) This girl fake crying everytime and when she loses give people bitch handshakes. Dramatic and really not nice when there's no one around. Hence she doesn't have many friends on tour. I hope the British crowd don't get suck into her falseness too much.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I think you should stop jinxing players and let them win



I guess it is too late for Murray then


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 1, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Lisicki beaten 2009 Kuznetsova, 2011 Li Na ( that was painful I was in the center court watching, 2012 Sharapova and 2013 Serena) *This girl fake crying everytime and when she loses give people bitch handshakes. Dramatic and really not nice when there's no one around. Hence she doesn't have many friends on tour.* I hope the British crowd don't get suck into her falseness too much.



Wait, what? 

Who else has complained she's fake? Or is it just your observation?

Don't think I've seen anyone slate her for been fake tbh.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Who else has complained she's fake? Or is it just your observation?
> 
> Don't think I've seen anyone slate her for been fake tbh.



Just my observation, she hasn't been call out on it. There was kids running for autographs in Birmingham after her loss against Riske, she just snubbed them and walk straight to lockers.
Just saying she appears nice, but there's a reason she has few friends on the tour.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Youzhny is such a choke, it's not funny  It's kinda sad he got a big head but it's empty when it gets tense,


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 1, 2013)

Murray about to jizz all over this poor fucker


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 1, 2013)

The strange and wonderful world of Mei Lin 

Lots of players don't sign autographs if they lose matches they're expected to win or are unhappy with their performance or whatever in the match. Not great etiquette but it happens.

Hardly a sign of a fake person, just someone whose human.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 1, 2013)

light work for andy.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> The strange and wonderful world of Mei Lin
> 
> Lots of players don't sign autographs if they lose matches they're expected to win or are unhappy with their performance or whatever in the match. Not great etiquette but it happens.
> 
> Hardly a sign of a fake person, just someone whose human.



Well either way she will never be likeable to me. Constant crying and complaining about little things. 

Murray wasn't good today, Youzhny choked that 2nd set. Murray playing passive when he faces break points. Verdasco is not threat on grass. Just bring on the Semis


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2013)

Novak is looking extremely good so far.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

BBFL

"I just concentrate on each match. Serena Williams lost today; she doesn't lose particularly often." -Andy Murray


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

and I am not just making stuff up,Lisicki hides behind her smiling and crying,

                                         Don't let the smile fool you,. Sabine's presser just now was intense, almost trying to be intimidating.

Besides Kubot, a pretty good line up for QF.

Besides for Flipkens it is a ok QF


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Andy Murray just spectacularly double facepalmed in press at the mention of Barry Cowan.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 1, 2013)

Murray won


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2013)

well he should win that matchup.  He should get to the finals easily.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 1, 2013)

Murray is going to ruin Djoko


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 1, 2013)

I just them both eliminated 

Is that so wrong to ask?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 1, 2013)

I might just have to cheer for Sabine Lisicki since all of the people I like have been eliminated already. ;______;


----------



## Nic (Jul 2, 2013)

poor junjie


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2013)

go lisicki!  

but she's losing the first set 

EDIT: oh wait no she isn't. i was looking at the radwanska match  

go aggie!!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2013)

yay lisicki won! 

and aggie won the first set!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 2, 2013)

Li Na has no brain,  can't believe you didn't challenge that ace on Sp, trust yourself and no one else . Now behind 0-2 third set against injured Radwanska great . Chinese media is ready with their butcher knifes .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 2, 2013)

Sabine


----------



## Jimin (Jul 2, 2013)

Surprised Radwańska didn't challenge. If she won that challenge, she would have won the game.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 2, 2013)

You ask this question when your watching Na Li.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 2, 2013)

Kvitova lost , maiden Slam for Bartoli,Lisicki,Radwanska. Flipkens has no business doing here.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2013)

bwahahaha li na lost. 

and flipkens was great. good to see her following the footsteps of the awesone henin and clijsters. i'm rooting for radwanska though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 2, 2013)

Disappointed Sloane lost


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 3, 2013)

Murray losing to inspired Verdasco who's more aggressive, justified all my doubts about his abilities and not as comfortable against big servers .


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2013)

Poor Djoko.

Gotta get stomped by the DelPo machine.


----------



## Vault (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah Murray isn't coming back from this.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 3, 2013)

Says you 

It's amazing how many good male players there are right the way through the rankings


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2013)

Vault said:


> Yeah Murray isn't coming back from this.



You were saying, but yeah when he went 2-0 down i thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 3, 2013)

JJ/Aga do it for Poland now 
Murray was going win even if he was a break down in the last 3 sets. Verdasco is just mentally weak against top the top 4 .


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2013)

great comeback by Murray.  Loved his guts in this match.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 3, 2013)

Del Potro if he's fit should beat Joker on grass, but he's not, still beat Ferrer in 3 easily. Might withdraw if pain killers stop working.

Murray Vs JJ , depends on how nervous JJ is, need to serve well. I  can't wait to see this. .

Lisicki vs Aga , I hope Lisicki makes millions of error and give Aga her slam 
Bartoli v  Flipkens Bartoli should win this in 2 easy sets.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2013)

nole's semi against delpo is definitely going to be his toughest yet, but whichever of them wins, it's going to be far from a stomp. i hope nole gets through though. he deserves it too given the way he's been playing. 

as for jerzy and murray, really hoping jerzy makes it through. not that i don't like andy, just that i think jerzy has a bigger passion for winning this time around. 

can't decide between lisicki and radwanska. i like them both. but if i were to pick a winner, i'd like it to be radwanska. 

flipkens i hope will come through against bartoli. never really was a fan of marion's double-handed everything. and another belgian in the ladies' final at wimby would be great indeed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2013)

Djokovic please make me look better after Serena failed me


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 3, 2013)

Goddammit Verdasco you choker


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2013)

Flipkens shouldn't ever be in a Semi final of a Grandslam. Please don't ever get close again.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 4, 2013)

That's not very nice


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> That's not very nice



She is facing the reality right now. She is just a journeywoman. 1&2 is beyond pathetic, I feel for the people who brought tickets to see this mess.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 4, 2013)

Lisicki almost had this in the bag serving for the match and blew it.  One thing I will never get is when your opponent is deep on one side of the court why not force them to sprint to the other side tiring them out.  Especially if their legs are taped up restricting movement.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm rooting for Bartoli in the final.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2013)

Congrats Lisicki on your Wimbledon title.
Aga will never win a slam


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2013)

Sabine Lisicki. 

Too bad about Aga though. She's still pretty cool.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 4, 2013)

*Happily takes back my previous post.*

Grats Lisicki now go win on Saturday, you have the talent now keep your nerves in check and you'll win.


----------



## Sine (Jul 4, 2013)

> Aga will never win a slam


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2013)

Now we can all await Djokovic's Wimbledon title


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2013)

She didn't even look at her, I mean if your not playing Serena,Venus,Sharapova,Azarenka and you still lost.
It must feel bad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> She didn't even look at her, I mean if your not playing Serena,Venus,Sharapova,Azarenka and you still lost.
> It must feel bad



That was just butthurt though.


You still show respect to your opponent even if it's not one of the top players in the world


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> That was just butthurt though.
> 
> 
> You still show respect to your opponent even if it's not one of the top players in the world



"Should I just be there and dance?  What could I do?" -A teary Agnieszka Radwanska on leaving the court quickly after her loss.

I mean the girl will never win a slam, let's just let her have her tantrum


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2013)

and Bartoli is one of the weirdest player ever existed


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 4, 2013)

Sabine


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 4, 2013)

aga lost  too bad. but she never really had the game to beat lisicki. she needs to work on her serve a lot. the difference is so apparent i don't know why she never bothers to improve on that front. she doesn't have any big guns at all. she's good at ground strokes and volleys but she isn't great at any one thing. she can't attack; she mostly just puts the ball back on the other side of the court and forces the opponent to make one last shot. not a good tactic if you're playing the more aggressive risk-takers. 

i will be rooting for bartoli though. i don't know, i thought i didn't like her but then seeing her dismiss flipkens marvelously was pretty nice to watch. even though her double-handed everything play style is weird as hell, she does it well. now if only she becomes more consistent.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2013)

Aga needs some physical training, her first serves dropped near the end of the 3rd set, 
Knee tapes all over,  always look like a mummy when she plays long matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> "Should I just be there and dance?  What could I do?" -A* teary Agnieszka Radwanska *on leaving the court quickly after her loss.
> 
> I mean the girl will never win a slam, let's just let her have her tantrum



I'd say she should go back on the court and let everyone laugh at her


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2013)

I just bought my tickets to the US Open.  I can guarantee you guys I won't spend a second watching any of the men's matches.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 5, 2013)

Del Pot wins the 2nd set. It would be interesting to have a finals without any of the big 4.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 5, 2013)

Why would you not want to watch Tennis that is actually worth watching?

And fuck yeah Del Potro


----------



## Sin (Jul 5, 2013)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Del Pot wins the 2nd set. It would be interesting to have a finals without any of the big 4.


Murray-DelPo on HC wouldn't be fun cause Delpo would destroy him.

Murray-DelPo on Grass would be entertaining as fuck.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 5, 2013)

Sin said:


> Murray-DelPo on HC wouldn't be fun cause Delpo would destroy him.



Based on what? I've only seen Del Potro a handful of times, but I've never seen anything that suggests he could destroy the world No. 2 on Murray's best surface.

Edit -


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2013)

nice tiebreak by Djoko.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2013)

so much fail btw Sin. Murray is clearly the second best hard court player in the world.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

Del Potro was crying at 0-2 when Nole return that huge forehand, man is hurting so much and still trying


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

and my theory comes into play again, Nole crumbles when the crowd is not behind him.

But YAY FOR DELP POTRO :33


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 5, 2013)

Huge errors from Novak today


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

Del Potro tried, if only he was healthy.  Nole need to do better than that in the final.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2013)

Del Porto is no joke. : O

Make it happen, Murray.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2013)

lol at Delpo being injured.  Dude didn't play like it at all the last three matches.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2013)

should be interesting to see how Murray does against Janowicz considering the dude is made for the grass court.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 5, 2013)

It was a great game anyway.
Funny thing that Novak has closed a game with a backhand winner after the 30+ backhand errors collected during the game.

I'm loving Delpo :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

Nic said:


> lol at Delpo being injured.  Dude didn't play like it at all the last three matches.



You don't think when your in pain, that match vs Ferrer showed it compared to last year where he made like 500 errors, He didn't think he just hit the ball, the guy going through matches through sheer will power. If he's healthy and runs better who knows.  That knee he can't bend it 100% for the rest of his career.

He can't do this again on Hardcourts, only on grass, expect Del Potro will be out till USO now.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2013)

Djoko had 70% of his first serves in, so that actually tells you how well DelPo played.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

Nic said:


> Djoko had 70% of his first serves in, so that actually tells you how well DelPo played.



Nole already pointed out in his interview , he wasn't as aggressive on some points. Even at the end of his service game the first serves was wavering. Nole was affected by Del Potro's injury , he wasn't aggressive enough and made easy mistakes. Nole didn't play his best here.

Del Potro play well enough with his forehands and backhands, and make less errors ,the movement hindered him a lot. Nole need to focus more on himself.
The crowd will be against him if he plays Murray. Just need to play within himself a bit more in the final.


Murray is going to use the crowd against Janowicz already  come on  get him JJ


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2013)

This is the first time I've learned that you need money to just enter the tournament. I thought these people entered for free. @____@ Doesn't this mean that most tennis players come from rich backgrounds?


----------



## Bart (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone got a live stream for Murray vs. Janowicz ? ;O


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> This is the first time I've learned that you need money to just enter the tournament. I thought these people entered for free. @____@ Doesn't this mean that most tennis players come from rich backgrounds?



There's entry fee unless you qualified from your ranking, for lower ranked/unranked players it's hard to cover the costs.
Most players is supported by their federations. eg British has LTA, US has USTA, Chinese has CTA

but most of these players also don't get funds, you have to have some kind of talents in some countries like Poland because their fund is limited, but LTA has no talents but alot of funds they spend on scrubs each year. Some players like Gulbis/Sharapova come from rich background so they have more freedom in at a younger age to play everywhere. 

Not all tennis players come from rich backgrounds, but a much more athletic background from their parents ( if people are rich really most of them would rather spend all day at the beach, than go through physical training everyday and travel night to day to go place to place just to play a tournament, not likely).


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

Bart said:


> Anyone got a live stream for Murray vs. Janowicz ? ;O


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2013)

Janowicz has no range on his volleys. lol


----------



## Bart (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks 



Nic said:


> Janowicz has no range on his volleys. lol



Oooooo :WOW


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

JJ has no volley skills, but he can develop them, but when you can serve you opponents outside or get them deep at the back of the court than drop shot them or you can hit a lesser version of Del Potros forehand which is still loads of power. He  can still be comfortable with a player like Murray.

The crowd is silenced and is a non entity for this match. 

Murray need to JJ to get nervous or be more aggressive, use more dropshots to get JJ to the net. Stop grinding It on the baseline  just horrible to watch.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

JJ making Murray run all over the place with his drop shots ,he is spent even if he gets them on time


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

'Murray is in the league of his own'
'8:31 Janowicz will remeber this as a tennis lesson'


British commentators


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

Murray crying about the roof getting close, which is a  disadvantage on Murray's part. Janowicz is looking for a break and the indoor setting will help him.  Janowicz gave you a set from a 4-1 lead Murray, just let it go


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 5, 2013)

play is on a break now? when will it resume

nvmmmm

damn letting murray win with a 4-1 lead 

funny how the british commentators pronounce jerzy's name. jersey


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

JJ might have won in 3 sets if he didn't dfs and make stupid errors all the time.
Murray should win against Nole in the final .


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2013)

Murray rallying like a boss.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2013)

Make this happen, Andy. This would be your 2nd Grand Slam win.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah I want Murray to win too. 

Fuck you Nic.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 5, 2013)

Lets all laugh at Mei Lin when he gets another excuse for Murray winning if he beats Novak


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Lets all laugh at Mei Lin when he gets another excuse for Murray winning if he beats Novak



 I already said Murray was going to win against Nole if they were to play in the final way before this,It can't be help ATP chokers like Wta, and Murray got some luck in the last 2 matches. Which was the truth, had Verdasco convert those break points in the 4th or JJ took those break points in the 2nd, make less dfs and didn't choke away that 4-1 lead in the 3rd


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh wow a Novak/Murry final  

Even after all the upsets and withdrawals the status quo remains the same


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2013)

Djoko has locked up the end of the year world number 1 ranking.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 5, 2013)

go nole! i honestly thought you would lose against delpo but you proved me wrong. so here's hoping you'll prove me wrong again in the final


----------



## Jimin (Jul 6, 2013)

Sabine lost. ;__________;

I suppose Marion isn't bad, so I'm mixed about it. :I


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 6, 2013)

That was painful to watch, i've never seen someone crumble and choke so hard before.

Congrats to Bartoli.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2013)

congratz to the smartest tennis player of all time for winning Wimbledon I guess. lol


----------



## Sine (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2013)

that fail.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 6, 2013)

Can Lisicki stop playing tennis, shes has ruined  Wimbledon by herself, she beat all these great players just to flop in the final and start crying. I don't feel sorry for you go home don't come back.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2013)

yeah that was pretty hard to watch.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2013)

It was freak year with injuries and upsets, so I doubt Bartoli has the game to improve or match this performance again tbh.

But congrats to her and food for thought for Sabine.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 6, 2013)

Q. Some people would say 'Are nervous 4 tomorrow?' I would say 'Is there  a fear in u [Murray] will just crush you? DJOKOVIC: 'No'

A part of me wish Murray wasn't British, actually he's Scottish but representing Britain, the British Media is the most annoying without a doubt.  Always asking stupid questions.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2013)

that is one stupid question. lol


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2013)

yay love that bartoli won!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> yay love that bartoli won!


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 7, 2013)

she is weird yes, but her play is amazing especially on grass. i also like it that apparently more people were rooting for lisicki  but if i had my way it should have been ana with that plate


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Ana will never win another title in her career, let alone a plate


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

Ana is one of the biggest underachievers ever. Peaked out at the age of 20.   Then again Sharapova never got better past the age of 18 but at least she didn't regress either.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 7, 2013)

I think Kournikova was and I'd argue Justine should have been more dominant over other surfaces than she was.

Also disappointed how backwards Kvitova has become since she won Wimbledon.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

didn't Justine make the finals of Wimbledon twice?


----------



## Harard (Jul 7, 2013)

Nic said:


> Ana is one of the biggest underachievers ever. Peaked out at the age of 20.   Then again Sharapova never got better past the age of 18 but at least she didn't regress either.



Not really, I've seen this too often on women's tennis. You have women like Jankovic, Wozniacki, and many others with similar results.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

Harard said:


> Not really, I've seen this too often on women's tennis. You have women like Jankovic, Wozniacki, and many others with similar results.



well Woz never won any slams, at least Ana won the FO at that age.  After Justine's first retirement it was just a shit fest at the top with 10 different women getting the number 1 ranking and dropping it immediately.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

Damn, this crowd is antsy.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Ivanovic to me is just another Bartoli at this point , one slam with a good draw. Not that special
Justine would have achieve more if she weren't injured , Serena wouldn't have that many slams right now


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Nole is forced to be the aggressor, errors errors


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

oh look break points everywhere, who would have ever thought of it in a Murray vs Djoko match?


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

That point was just ridiculous.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

errors eveywhere by Djokovic.  this first set is Murray's to lose now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

So you are supposed to hold your own serve in tennis right, right?


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray in 3 or 4 sets.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

You were saying?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

Novak in 4 I still say.  Murray's mentality is always a question as well as his first serve which is horrible.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

murray's first serve is better than Djoko's. it's the second serve.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

novak couldn't convert on those two break chances.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

but the percentages.  Novaks is so much higher,  Murray can't seem to go a game without at least 2 faults even if he won to love.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

Everyone has the nerves bad it seems. This has been a pretty weird match so far.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

percentages aren't that much different right now though. 63-59


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

novak 4/10 on his net approaches. ouch.

yup Murray in 3 or 4.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

Apparently it's absolutely boiling out there, so they are both gonna tire way faster than usual.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

Easily 30c in central London,  Centre court is usually 3-4c Higher.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

17 unforced errors? Who is this and what have they done with Djokovitch.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Jokers sucks when he had to be aggressive on every single ball, Murray just better on grass with the movement and his serve works better on grass, it's flat. Jokers Fh doesn't travel on grass , Murray has no problems with it.


----------



## Sin (Jul 7, 2013)

Djoko used up all his Top 10 ever power on DelPo.

Nothing left in the tank.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

Actually every time Murray and Novak have faced each other since US open Final Murray has taken the first set and gone on to lose.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Nole can't outhit Murray, now hes rushing to the net every point. GSM Murray.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Nole now trying to outpush Murray, no more loopy fhs and more angles. Murray self destructs 3-1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

Classic Murray self destruction.  I just hope neither gets hurt with all these falls.


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray hanging on.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

I think you guys are doing Djok a disservice - Murray dropped his level, but Djok raised it too.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray can't convert most of the bps by himself, Nole is helping him with dfs and free ues.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 7, 2013)

wtf is djoker doing?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

WTF is Murray doing.  Djoker is on the defensive make him sprint from tram line to tram line.  Tire him out don't hit it back at him.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

No challenges left, dead


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

And the replay shows the ball was in.  HAHAHA


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 7, 2013)

Well well.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

*Knew the moment Joker choke that 4-1 lead , it was over, buhbai.*


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

Did he actually say "you cannot be serious"? I hope so.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 7, 2013)

turning on the tv will be unbearable if murray runs away with this

fuck, i'm pissed off


----------



## God Movement (Jul 7, 2013)

let's clean this clown up murray


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Last I check Murray doesn't choke from 2 sets up and Joker is like hardly come back from 2 sets down.
Nole has no patient today , too bad.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

Points on the 2nd serve really picked up at the right time for Murray.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

Me wants: Murray to win

What I think will happen:  Novak will destroy next 3 sets.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 7, 2013)

LETS GO NOVAKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray closing in on that 2nd Grand Slam.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Finally people can forget Fred Perry the freaking fossil.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray is just trolling now.  Novak gets all his challenges wrong, Murray does his and it is 100% with a break.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

This is so over, Nole doesn't even know what to do anymore


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 7, 2013)

come on djoker. don't just collapse like this.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> This is so over, Nole doesn't even know what to do anymore



So both Cameron and Salmond are next to each other.  If Murray wins do you think they will argue over who he represents Britain or Scotland.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Nole had to play 95% to win each point. Nole trying to make it happen


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

Aaaaaargh Murray. Don't do this to me.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

That was a poor shot choice and again he is doing poor shots.  It's low 30s make Novak sprint.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

I feel like both players are going through waves of fatigue and it's hitting Murray pretty hard atm. Hopefully he can hang onto his serves.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> So both Cameron and Salmond are next to each other.  If Murray wins do you think they will argue over who he represents Britain or Scotland.



Murray is considered Scottish but he's part of Britain. He is seen as representing both British and Scottish, rather he brings them together. If Scotland in the future decides on total independence than Murray will no doubt be representing Scottish. Cameron and Salmond should be friendly now as they need each other, but things might change in the future. All of Murrays future academys is based in Scotland. Murray wins will be shared by both British and Scottish, but  for how long, if he keep winning more slams? .


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

I know but you know how politicians are you can easily use it for the tug of war. (And I was trying to add some humour through the stress of the exciting match)


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Nole can't hold onto a freaking lead 4-1, 4-2


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 7, 2013)

This match is going to end me


----------



## Harard (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray to serve for this thing now.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 7, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> So both Cameron and Salmond are next to each other.  If Murray wins do you think they will argue over who he represents Britain or Scotland.



Meh, David Cameron is a Scottish name anyway


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Awful volleys and net approaches. Nole never look comfortable against the crowd and himself, Murray now serving it out.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Awful returns on the 2nd serve, awful drop shots,


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Where was those returns earlier


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

3 Match points gone  DRAMADRAMA


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray come on boy


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 7, 2013)

This game man. Wow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2013)

Djokovic why did you and Serena decide to betray me this Wimbledon?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

The crowd hindered Nole on that point


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 7, 2013)

Congratz Andrew Murray


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray made it too interesting. 

Pulled it out though.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

The crowd screaming out before the point is over every time .
Murray finally wins ,give him props on those break points at the end


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 7, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## God Movement (Jul 7, 2013)

DASNIODSNAOIDNSALIDNSAODN MURRRAAAAAAAYYYYY

IM GONNA RUN OUTSIDE WITH MY SHIRT OFF


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray going to his coach and was shaking hands with commentators xD


----------



## God Movement (Jul 7, 2013)

fred perry's time is up

we need andy murray polos and t-shirts now


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Now people will call him Sir Andy Murray
Nole is pissed , he's like a charity for Murray a this point in slams.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 7, 2013)

Andy Murray is well getting laid tonight.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Andy Murray is well getting laid tonight.



Domination.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

A smile from Lendl quick , need to buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## Zach (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats to Murray for winning his first Wimbledon!


----------



## Mael (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow Kim Sears is a cutie.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 7, 2013)

tim henman will be forgotten

2nd place will never be remembered


----------



## James Bond (Jul 7, 2013)

Unless they rename it to Murray Hill I doubt that, both of them will be remembered.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 7, 2013)

murray mount works for me

let's rename it


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 7, 2013)

Gonna get on the buckfast tonight


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

It's already known as Murray Mound, which hasn't really stuck.



Whimsy said:


> Gonna get on the buckfast tonight



Well versed in Scottish traditional celebrations I see.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

God Movement said:


> tim henman will be forgotten
> 
> 2nd place will never be remembered



He shouldn't have thrown away the 2 set lead the year Goran won wimbledon.  If he had not Tim would have certainly have won it that year as the competition was dire.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Make it Sir Murray Mounts official please. Now Murray won, who the fk is Henman move aside scrub.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Now Murray has authority over all these British scrubs he can look down on them ;lmao

See Sir Murray coming move aside, I am talking about John Lloyd,Henman,Rudeski, and more.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

So I just got reminded of a Monty Python scetch where aliens turn everyone into Scotsman because they want to win Wimbledon and scots are the worst at tennis in the Universe....

I guess this now proves it wrong xD


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2013)

Here comes the champ.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 7, 2013)

As it's meant to be


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyone spot  Salmond waving the Saltire behind Cameron’s head?  Obvious what he was trying to do.


----------



## Zach (Jul 7, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> So I just got reminded of a Monty Python scetch where aliens turn everyone into Scotsman because they want to win Wimbledon and scots are the worst at tennis in the Universe....
> 
> I guess this now proves it wrong xD



Scots are bad at football not tennis


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 7, 2013)

Congratulations to Murray. He played great (physically and mentally) to take his first Wimbledon. Though Novak wasn't able to play his best. It looks like these two, and Rafa, will be fighting over slams for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

Where's Federer theses days, disappeared along with the real Federer?


----------



## Mael (Jul 7, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> So I just got reminded of a Monty Python scetch where aliens turn everyone into Scotsman because they want to win Wimbledon and scots are the worst at tennis in the Universe....
> 
> I guess this now proves it wrong xD



But the weird old couple saved Earth by eating the alien invaders will forever be remembered in our hearts.

That and Confuse-a-Cat.



Mei Lin said:


> Where's Federer theses days, disappeared along with the real Federer?



He's had enough.  Since that idiotic commentary on the pain of loss to Roddick, I got sick of him fast.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 7, 2013)

Well deserved victory for Murray. Watched it with friends with good banter and the topsy turvy brutal nature of the match aside, I was surprised Novak didn't raise his level enough to get a set back even. 

Raised glasses to the Super Scot and food for thought for a moody Djoker.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 7, 2013)

Such a bad day


----------



## Savior (Jul 7, 2013)

Gratz to Murray!

I was one of his biggest critics for a long time but he has definitely improved a great deal. Impressive to destroy Nole after he was rolling the entire tournament.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank GAWD this flop tournament is over; burn the grass on cc!


----------



## Recal (Jul 7, 2013)

All hail King Andy.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 7, 2013)

congrats to murray but djokovic disappoints once again  at least raikkonen finished second in formula 1


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2013)

It is Sir Andy Murray .


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 7, 2013)

Straight sets?

lol. Djokobitch.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

Djoko has never taken a set off murray in grass if the BBC were right in their announcing.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 7, 2013)

if anyone was gonna win it, i'm glad it was murray. djoko doesn't strike me as a natural on the grass courts anyway. surprised it went in straight sets though, i wanted ze drama. 



Mei Lin said:


> Make it Sir Murray Mounts official please. Now Murray won, who the fk is Henman move aside scrub.



but Henman Hill sounds better than Murray Mound, I think.  Mound makes me think of ants or a pile of poo.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 7, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Djoko has never taken a set off murray in grass if the BBC were right in their announcing.



This was only their second competitive meeting on grass, so yeah. Last time was Olympics semi-final.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 7, 2013)

murray's game suits grass courts very well whereas it's terrible in clay and decent in hard courts. so i'm not surprised he was able to beat nole in straight sets, whose grass style seems to just be an extension of his clay style without of course the clay.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 8, 2013)

apparently Murray donated his entire prize money to charity 

 it will always be henman hill  dont you even dare


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2013)

Tyrael said:


> This was only their second competitive meeting on grass, so yeah. Last time was Olympics semi-final.



Yeah I guess having grass court season as basically 4 weeks (2 weeks between French Final and Wimbledon opener) it doesn't give a lot of chances to meet on grass.

Grass court season needs to be longer dammit.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 9, 2013)

Things are looking up: they plan on accommodating more grass play after Roland Garros by pushing back Wimbledon one week; Hamburg, Stuttgart and Gstaad plan on becoming grass court tournaments; and the WTA wants to add three more to its schedule as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2013)

Good, the reason why they had to get rid of so many in the first place was because the Spanish tennis groups threatened to boycott all grass Tennis tournaments before Nadal came along (Basically before Nadal the Spanish could only play on clay and fuck all else) and the tour bitched grass courts to accommodate them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi guys.......so Serena and Djokovic failed me


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 9, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Hi guys.......so Serena and Djokovic failed me



I'm happy you're unhappy.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 10, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Hi guys.......so Serena and Djokovic failed me



Just like I told you so 

watch this summary of the final to cheer up

[youtube]_pGuwR8nq0Y[/youtube]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 10, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm happy you're unhappy.



screw you Speedy 


Djokovic-sama and Serena-sensei will be back!! 



Mei Lin said:


> Just like I told you so
> 
> watch this summary of the final to cheer up
> 
> [youtube]pGuwR8nq0Y[/youtube]






It looked good at the beginning when both looked like they were gonna steam roll 

also the video says error.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 10, 2013)

Nole never looked comfortable to play aggressive on grass, and Serena was making 20 errors per match the first 3 rounds and losing 4 games to Minella sealed the deal,that serve wasn't working well. She think she was still on clay. Anybody who wins FO can't win Wimbledon anymore  oh I fixed the link :33.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 10, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> screw you Speedy



I'd rather not 

I think at least on the womens side, there might be life after Serena when the likes of Robson, Keys, Mladenovic and Garcia coming through. Murray and Djokovic rivalry will start to dominate in the next few years tho.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 10, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Just like I told you so
> 
> watch this summary of the final to cheer up
> 
> [youtube]_pGuwR8nq0Y[/youtube]



I love how, amongst all the hyperbole, the bit with Salmond and Cameron was basically accurate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Nole never looked comfortable to play aggressive on grass, and Serena was making 20 errors per match the first 3 rounds and losing 4 games to Minella sealed the deal,that serve wasn't working well. She think she was still on clay. Anybody who wins FO can't win Wimbledon anymore  oh I fixed the link :33.



*sigh* I believed too much in their greatness and not enough on the court logic


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 11, 2013)

nekkid Radwanska


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 13, 2013)

Tyrael said:


> I love how, amongst all the hyperbole, the bit with Salmond and Cameron was basically accurate.



And funny enough if that was the royal box it's basically said that flags are banned in there and the political stunt just makes the yes campaign seem stupid and desperate.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 14, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> nekkid Radwanska



should have been ana  

or simona halep


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2013)

If it were Halep before 2010, it would have been great. But current Halep is only a shell of her former self...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 14, 2013)

Halep makes more money from winning these tournies than doing porn though.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 16, 2013)

meh i never really liked the large boob version of halep anyway.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

Just heard Martina Hingis is making a come back, bet she saw what a joke the tour is right now , free cash 
and Serena is playing Bastad, clay? Some small tournament only scrubs would play.
Wozniacki stole Sharapovas coach, now Sharapova works with Jimmy Connors 

What's going on


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 16, 2013)

Henin, come back and play, we miss you


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2013)

how old is martina hingis now though? but it would be great to see her back. remember when clijsters came back and then immediately won the us open


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 18, 2013)

32. yeah but isn't like Kim was 27/28 when she came back and still had time left in her career,
Hingis is like Radwanska, she still moves like a top ten, but her power puff serves and loopy forehand , young girls will hit her off the court. She would be tarnishing her legacy with loses to Errani, Wozniacki


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 18, 2013)

This interviewer need to get fired 

-Calling Serena by her whole name in front of her, rude out you go.
-Your a good returner? really? Do you know who your interviewing?
-You played her before?  you no do your research?

Serena was laughing at the end' they hired this bitch ?'

[youtube]teKV51UVdsk[/youtube]


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 20, 2013)

Federer lost 67 67 , new time low, that backhand gets worst everyday. Time to pack up.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok even worse now lost 36 46 at home in 2nd round to Brands who he beat last week.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2013)

federer is dying lol. 

but it's expected. he might have a resurgence in the future but it isn't going to be long-lived. his time is ending. he'd be lucky to hang on to the top 8 if he keeps this up.


----------



## Nic (Jul 26, 2013)

last year he won a GS, so still this sharp of a decline is a bit unexpected.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 26, 2013)

Troicki and Cillic both banned for doping , Nadal waits his turn ?


----------



## Savior (Jul 27, 2013)

Not look good for Roger. What does the future hold..


----------



## Sarun (Jul 28, 2013)

Djoker, british hype and injured Clay Emperor. As it was for a while now.

As for Roger, it would be hard for any of the 3 above to get close or go past his GS numbers.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 29, 2013)

i don't think any of them are trying to.


----------



## Savior (Jul 30, 2013)

Rogers Cup! Too bad it's the women here this year. So Fail. My coach is gonna go to Montreal to see the men's tournament.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 31, 2013)

i'm more excited for cincinnati but nole's had good runs in canada too so it's still gonna be interesting.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 31, 2013)

RF is still the best of all time.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 31, 2013)

Not with that wrecked Knee


----------



## Potato (Aug 4, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Troicki and Cillic both banned for doping , Nadal waits his turn ?



Pretty sure if Nadal or any of the Big 4 get caught we will never know, the ITF is very corrupt in that way and will never want to hurt it's reputation. Cilic tested positive and was supposed to have a silent ban but it accidentally got leaked. If they're trying to cover for the world No. 15 who is barely high profile, they will for sure protect their top superstars 100%. And the ITF will continue to regularly ban useless journeymen/women like Troicki or Barbora Zahalova-Strycova to make it seem like they're actually doing something. Any "long term injury" from the top player warrants a shifty eye in my opinion. Not that it really matters - it's sport. It's just kind of a shame.



Savior said:


> Rogers Cup! Too bad it's the women here this year. So Fail. My coach is gonna go to Montreal to see the men's tournament.



Haha, we should switch places! We have an ATP 250 here in Houston but no WTA. I drove 4 hours to Dallas last year to watch my favorite female player, Jelena Jankovic. Have you ever been to a WTA tournament? Even with the women, the level of tennis is very high, you might be surprised. Plenty of high profile players in Toronto - Serena, Kuznetsova, Ivanovic, Vika - I wish they could come here in Houston! But then again, the small tournaments are really fun since you are literally right next to the players.



Mei Lin said:


> 32. yeah but isn't like Kim was 27/28 when she came back and still had time left in her career,
> Hingis is like Radwanska, she still moves like a top ten, but her power puff serves and loopy forehand , young girls will hit her off the court. She would be tarnishing her legacy with loses to Errani, Wozniacki



Hingis is much smarter than Aga. Aga is a much smarter defensive player than Wozniacki, but when push comes to shove, she pushes. Hingis doesn't push, she has incredible touch and feel for the game. Right now I feel she is too old to come back to singles, she was never known as a really athletic player, she never worked hard on her athleticism, just relied on her natural talent and shotmaking. She is only making a comeback in doubles I believe. She and Hantuchova lost in the QF of Carlsbad this week. She was a joy to watch back then, got her 5 majors!

[youtube]Ky2f_JU1H5Q[/youtube]
[youtube]Sb7PdwIcvLo[/youtube]


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 7, 2013)

when did halep break into the 20's?


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 8, 2013)

and lol at murray losing to gulbis. lol at ferrer losing to bogomolov. lol at berdych losing to pospisil.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 8, 2013)

and raonic beats del potro. that's a surprise. maybe the home crowd is giving him inspiration.


----------



## Potato (Aug 8, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> and raonic beats del potro. that's a surprise. maybe the home crowd is giving him inspiration.



I watched the match, it was bad quality, also terrible umpiring by Lahyani, Raonic hit an forehand but touched the net before the ball bounced twice, Raonic still got the point. Poor sportsmanship for Raonic as well. Lahyani ruled in Raonic's favor, Del Potro was noticably pissed, he would have *4-3 ad-40, instead it was break point. He could've held onto that 2nd set. It was so obvious too.

[youtube]4LSCka28A_M[/youtube]

at 10:00


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 8, 2013)

Raonic's comments was so unclassy, hey you cheated and you still saying your somehow entitled to the point. I lost all the respects for the guy if he's going to be like that, and I think he's overated, he only has a serve and half decent movements and that's about it.

Murray will tank every non slam event, he's not even playing 40%, Berdych can't win a tiebreak to save his life, not  a single first serve in the tiebreak.


I love Li Na won thanks to Ivanovic's mentality sucks though,
no upsets on the women's side virtually.

and why the hell did Toronto try to a men exhibition match


----------



## Potato (Aug 8, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Raonic's comments was so unclassy, hey you cheated and you still saying your somehow entitled to the point. I lost all the respects for the guy if he's going to be like that, and I think he's overated, he only has a serve and half decent movements and that's about it.
> 
> Murray will tank every non slam event, he's not even playing 40%, Berdych can't win a tiebreak to save his life, not  a single first serve in the tiebreak.
> 
> ...



Serena's just gonna clean up the women's event 

As a fan of the WTA I was really annoyed at how useless the tournament organizers are here in Toronto. You really think Tomic v. Lopez of all matchups is gonna bring you more people? Really?  And they're getting paid 20k each  Useless.

Murray probably is just rusty, waiting to peak for the USO. It's best not to peak to early, but you also need match play. I think Cincy will be pretty indicative of everyone's form.

Milos will not be a successful player simply because his game is too limited. He is built for an aggressive game but he tries to play the counterpuncher role, it's not gonna work. Plus his poor sportsmanship  He deserves all the shit he's getting from fans right now.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 9, 2013)

i wasn't able to see the match but i did hear it was pretty controversial. i don't much care for raonic  though so i can't be arsed  

but denis istomin played a really nice game against nole yesterday. hope to see him bring that kind of game again in the future against the top players.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 9, 2013)

Potato said:


> Serena's just gonna clean up the women's event
> 
> As a fan of the WTA I was really annoyed at how useless the tournament organizers are here in Toronto. You really think Tomic v. Lopez of all matchups is gonna bring you more people? Really?  And they're getting paid 20k each  Useless.
> 
> ...



Serena's draw half retired Schiavone, a injured Flipkens, tired Rybarikova, serveless Errani and Headcase Li/Kvitova :apahy 

Why would they wasted 20k on these 2 

Nadal is probably going to win this.


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2013)

ugh the semis in terms of matchups are lopsided again.  Djoko gets Nadal but the other semi is Raonic and Posipil? lol  Ferrer being third ranked has fucked up the seedings dramatically again


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 10, 2013)

i think nole will win this


----------



## Nic (Aug 10, 2013)

James jinxing Nole.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 10, 2013)

Now Rafa will win


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 10, 2013)

Rafa's unbeaten hard court streak continues next ,easy Raonic


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 10, 2013)

ew nole lost. i'm disappoint  

welp, he better win cincinnati then


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 10, 2013)

Nic said:


> James jinxing Nole.



well even i said i thought he was going to lose he'd probably have lost anyway


----------



## Savior (Aug 11, 2013)

Canada is going crazy over Milos. I don't think people here get how good Nadal is ....


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2013)

Nadal will routine that cheating mug in 2. All serve no technique, another over-hyped scrub, and not a likeable one.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2013)

2&2


----------



## Potato (Aug 11, 2013)

Serena 2 and love Rafa 2 and 2

so NID


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 11, 2013)

Nadal should have grass banned this year


----------



## Dil (Aug 11, 2013)

I fear for Djokovic I really do. I NEED him to get back to his top form again and keep screwing Nadal up. It's like his fire has gone out 

I hope he wins the USO this year, will be a major boost for 2014. If he gets 10 slams, I will be happy, sucks to see my fav like this


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2013)

He can't screw Nadal up anymore if he can't even beat him on Hardcourts, Nadal is over that mental barrier already. Jokers lacks drives right now hes number 1 go no one to go after.


----------



## Dil (Aug 11, 2013)

I do agree, he lacks the drive now. I think it's all the losses he has suffered, especially at Rolland Garros this year when he had the match IN HIS HAND and let it slip away. That would have mind fucked me personally if I was in that situation too, he needs to win Cinci next, get some spark back up and there isn't a better opponent to beat than Nadal at the USO. 

I'm not too worried about the recent loss since he won against Rafa in one of the masters on his best surface but this current loosing streak must be a downer, Wimbledon and RG (especially since that semi final was considered the final). What I'd do to see his 2011 form back and early 2012


----------



## Savior (Aug 12, 2013)

I figured he would get crushed. Such a huge gap.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 12, 2013)

the only good thing he can probably get from his two recent losses to nadal is that both matches were very close. that means nadal isn't exactly that far above him, although yeah it does look like nadal has the edge over him now. and the other thing is that he's been more or less consistent in the past few tournaments, reaching the finals in wimby and the semis in rg. 

i also hope nole wins cinci and the us open this year. and also the season finale. don't much care for shanghai and paris.


----------



## Savior (Aug 12, 2013)

Seems pretty fair to say whomever of Nole, Rafa or Murray wins the U.S. open will be considered the best player on the tour. Gotta check the rankings to see how big of a cushion Nole has. I personally would love to see some young blood win it, once it's not Tomic.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2013)

Janowicz - develope some net game
Dmitrov - some Stamina
Gulbis- stop choking


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 13, 2013)

Jimmy Connors is such a horrible coach, yuck.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 15, 2013)

Bartoli just retired ? . Sharapova is next.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 15, 2013)

whoa and she's only 28 too. but it's her right and her decision. i liked her though, aside from her play style. i wish her the best.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 15, 2013)

fed vs nadal for the umpteenth time. nadal is going to win undoubtedly. let's see if murray can hold him off, although i don't think he's in the right mindset. on the top half i think nole has more than good chances to reach the finals. but if he clashes against nadal, then i think he's on the losing edge. unfortunately.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, Nadal is too fit on hardcourts and clay after his comeback and with Fed semi retired, Nole can't beat Nadal mentally anymore and Murray's horrible record vs Nadal. It's inevitable Rafa is going to dominate USO


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 16, 2013)

rafa isn't going to dominate the us open, but he sure does have the best chances so far for winning it. there are still players who can match him, perhaps not beat him, but come close. nole for one will take rafa to a decider no doubt if they meet. people like janowicz and dimitrov have it in them to take a set off of him. as could delpo and maybe murray since it's a major and he might be extra motivated to defend his title. 

a big influence would be how the draws will play out. still nole has the best shot, i don't think anyone else can come as close to rafa as he can. 

federer winning against rafa later in the cincy qf would be nothing short of a miracle at this point. murray will likely concede as his motivation isn't in a mere 1000 tourney. 

bottom line is, as i've said a few months back, nadal is the best contender for the year-end number one spot. unless nole can do something about it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2013)

Nole probably will stay number 1 ,there's a huge chunk of points difference between him and Nadal.
I don't expect Nole to lose to anybody else besides to Nadal or Murray in finals/semis. 

Murray will probably make the final if he doesn't draw Rafa in the Semis, Fed is out of it. 

The only outside contender I see is Del Potro.  There is no surprises upsets when it comes to the US Open,  besides the Nole/Nadal rivalry there's not much to talk about.


----------



## Savior (Aug 16, 2013)

Federer vs Red Hot Nadal.

Wish I had this on tv. Who knows how many more times we will see this matchup.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 16, 2013)

Isner just beat Djokovic.
Man, that was close.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2013)

Isner returning game is getting better, had a feeling Nole was going to lose when the crowd is against him with Isner on the other side of the net made too many errors on his returns and wasn't serving well enough.


----------



## Potato (Aug 16, 2013)

Sharapova sacked Connors  Connors has such a huge ego so it's good to see it taken down another notch. I don't know why Maria dropped Hogstedt anyway, she's at that point in her career where she shouldn't be trying to change anything, just doing what she does well even better.

Nole lost, kind of NID given his post RG form. The USO series doesn't mean much though, the players that win often just vulture all the events, and burn out from too much match play.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2013)

Great decision Maria, Connors were beyond useless, look at his face when she was playing, he has no idea what he's doing it .


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 16, 2013)

oh well it looks like nole's going in decline. he just doesn't have the drive he started the year with. it looks like rafa is unopposed. 

interesting to see how this will all play out now.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 16, 2013)

Roger vs Nadal is always good, expecially when Federer has the lead


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2013)

Federer was 4/1 before the match begun ohh


----------



## Dil (Aug 17, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

DJOKOVIC!!!!!!!!

WHAT'S HAPPENING TO HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate to see him like this  FUCK!


----------



## Potato (Aug 18, 2013)

Serena won the USO series! It seems Nadal is going to win as well. I wish the extra money would go to charity or something.

JJ and Vika had an epic shitfest tonight... it was so bad it was entertaining


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 18, 2013)

What an awful match, the thing that was entertaining was Azarenka's collections of her random fits during change overs.







and Li Na your dead to me! how can you not serve out 5-4 in both sets and double faults on set points, how can you choke against a tired, 20% no serves, Serena? Pathetic Rodrieguez is ashamed of her performance.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 18, 2013)

Also stop lying to yourself' I came to the net alot today, I tried my best, I like how I hit the ball out there.

No you didn't you flopped every forehand when your under pressure, double-faulted on every sps, and your volleying skills is so bad, that Serena just pass you every time.


----------



## Savior (Aug 18, 2013)

*gulp* Who's gonna stop Nadal at the U.S open.

Murray can't hang with him when he's at his best and Nole....


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 18, 2013)

I already predict Nadal will dominate this USO, no one can stop him except Nole, It takes a huge spectacular performance.


----------



## Dil (Aug 19, 2013)

Djoker to win back to back hardcourt slams coming right up


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 19, 2013)

Sharapova is changing her name to Sugarpova for USO


----------



## Potato (Aug 22, 2013)

Maria withdrew from US Open. Shoulderpova is back.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 22, 2013)

Not trying to be mean, but she wasn't going to win with Azarenka and Serena there anyway. I think her time is up.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 22, 2013)

No Sugarpova 

I will take her screams over Azarenka's tantrums any time


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 26, 2013)

Solid win for Robson but special mention to Dan Evans for comfortably beating Nishikori in straight sets 4,4 and 2. Kei was out of sorts but take nothing away from a great performance by Evans. Well done to him. 
Good start for the Britons in New York.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 26, 2013)

Evans is not bad, top 50 level atm, that serves need to be consistent and that backhand needs work.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 27, 2013)

Nadal is still good


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 27, 2013)

Give him the trophy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 29, 2013)

Fabolous win for Evans to beat Tomic In 4 sets after a poor start. Even tho Tomic can be his worse enemy even at the best of times, take nothing away from Danny boy. He left it all out there on court again. Looks like he'll break top 150 after this and get a few ATP Tour invites and could qualify in some events with this good form.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 29, 2013)

Feel he would struggle with bigger hitters, next round probably Robredo, a grind fest.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 2, 2013)

lol federer lost to robredo. it looked like he just wanted to leave the court. 

and kohlschreiber takes the first set against nadal.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 2, 2013)

The hell is going on tonight?

Fed is not feeling it and Nadal wants to join him.

Have they got prior engangements?


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 2, 2013)

That should be the last draw losing in 3 sets on HC to a limping Robredo


----------



## Snowless (Sep 3, 2013)

Damn.
As much of a huge Federer fan as I am, 2013 seems like the first year of his actual decline.
People have been saying he's been getting worse for years, and to some extent they've been right, but 2013 has just been abysmal for him. The past few months, especially.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 3, 2013)

GAWD

This match is a mess; Fed's self clock is just...


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 3, 2013)

Fed straight up imploding serving 3-3 in the 3rd...





edit: The struggle trying to break Tommy... 

edit: 2/16 BP! Serving peak Roger Federer reductive Olderer realness!! 

I think I would've changed the channel if I watched it live.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 3, 2013)

It was better for fed to lose today, then to get his ass kicked one more time by rafa


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 3, 2013)

Mother fucking Lleyton Hewitt.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 3, 2013)

Hewitt - Youzhny has been a really fun match to watch. Caught the 5th set.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't understand Hewitt, how can you choke against Youzhny with your all bloody experiences.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like murray is weak to wawrinka


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2013)

Wawrinka taking it to Murray right now. lol


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 5, 2013)

Murray has reach his peak, 

no more top 4 

its top 2 Rafa&Nole


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 5, 2013)

Not really Mei, just Wowrinka schooled Murray today, too good.

We now know where Fed's game has gone. 

Wimbledon 1996 Kraijeck or Aus Open 2008 Tsonga I guess.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone who has seen Wawrinka on his best game knows he can beat any of the top three.  The straight sets victory is a shock but not the victory itself to me.


----------



## D T (Sep 5, 2013)

Wawrinka got dat sexy backhand. But not as sexy as Gasquet's. :33


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 6, 2013)

i actually prefer wawrinka's backhand to gasquet's. it has much more power and pace that it's scarily beautiful to watch.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2013)

Li Na sucks so bad, she saved 7Mps and brought it to 30-30, why didn't she played like she should be the whole match.
I hate headcases


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 6, 2013)

Come on Li Na! the hell was that?! 40-0 up with a break in the 2nd set 

anyway, this is Serena v rest of WTA.......

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt3O_Aw5Dok[/youtube]


----------



## Mυgen (Sep 7, 2013)

Wawrinka owning Djoko, too bad for him Rafa is playing godly these weeks, or else he could win the tournament.


----------



## Nic (Sep 7, 2013)

wonder why Wawrinka hasn't been a top 5 player already.  His game is so good.  Djoko barely survived again against him like in the AO.  Guess it sets up a Djoko vs Nadal final.  I just don't see Gasquet beating Nadal.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2013)

Novak gonna say his tired, then pull out another 6 hour final out of his ass


----------



## Harard (Sep 7, 2013)

I usually want Rafa to face Novak in the finals, but this time, I was rooting for Wawa. A Djokovic lost today and a Rafa win 2 days from now over Wawa would have meant a new #1.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 8, 2013)

Inb4 Azarenka's next tantrum


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 8, 2013)

Wawrinka dropping F Bombs on court, off court interviews like it's nobodys business


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 8, 2013)

Azarenka breaked Serena, the match was pratically ended, now is 5-5 on 2nd set  

And i was already going to turn off the stream, shame on me


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 8, 2013)

Serena Breaks back , Azarenka didn't believe she did what she done and was serving in a dazed


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 8, 2013)

Serena chokes 4-1 5-4 6-5 6-6 3-1*


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally somebody who can return her 120k serves and put it right at her feet


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 8, 2013)

No one could choke from this position surely


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 8, 2013)

Azarenka folded .... Serena*17


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 8, 2013)

YASSSSSS #17


----------



## Potato (Sep 8, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> YASSSSSS #17



do you have an account on tennisforum???? that gif was just used


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 8, 2013)

of course!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 8, 2013)

serena, bitches


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 8, 2013)

i was actually rooting for azarenka. wut?


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 9, 2013)

whoever you root for loses, root for joker today won't you


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 9, 2013)

Rafa in beast mode


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 9, 2013)

Today in NYC










Slay me, Queen! <333


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 9, 2013)

Rafa is just in beeeeeeeast mode.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 9, 2013)

*13 COMING


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 9, 2013)

Gawd damn that was good


----------



## Mυgen (Sep 9, 2013)

Djoko taking over the game 
Dem rallies


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 9, 2013)

GG Novak 

**


----------



## Sine (Sep 9, 2013)

first non clay slam title since 2010, congrats on 13


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 9, 2013)

King of Clay & Hardcourt.

AO14 check
F014 check
US 14 check

WImbledon playing on green straws doesn't count apparently


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 9, 2013)

What a fucking match. The Eagles distracted me sadly. Need to rewatch. Almost every point I watched was awesome.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 9, 2013)

Rafa was just too aggressive, FH BH


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 11, 2013)

rafa's playing the best tennis of his life. it would be a shame if his knee acts up again though. 

aussie open next year will be incredibly interesting. i'd still root for nole on "home" advantage though lol.


----------



## Sure (Sep 11, 2013)

AO - Djokovic's
French - Nadal
Wimbledon - Murray's?
USO - Open to play for?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 12, 2013)

i do hope nole will continue to do well in melbourne. it's his place. it should be his place. i don't mind whether or not he ends the year as the number 1 as long as he's got the aussie open crown.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 12, 2013)

[youtube]8pvA4Wyirmo[/youtube]


----------



## Savior (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm expecting Rafa to end up with 17-18.

Murray and Nole are just nowhere near him. Nole has the talent definitely but I feel like he's lacking the drive,focus, discipline.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 16, 2013)

i don't think murray is going to win another slam


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 4, 2013)

Only the queen tbh.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 6, 2013)

Nadal may have reclaimed world number 1 status, but he got beat fair and square by nole


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 6, 2013)

SMH at Serena put up as a "genius." One of the best women players ever but cmon, most of her game was strength and power. 

You can't put her picture next to Jobs, Einstein, and Shakespeare.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd argue the only real genius we've ever seen in Tennis is Roger Federer, not Serena Williams.

Federer can play like he invented Tennis when he makes it easy, even though he isn't in his heyday anymore.


----------



## Nic (Oct 6, 2013)

Bartoli is the only true genius in tennis, but she just retired. lol


----------



## Harard (Oct 6, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> Nadal may have reclaimed world number 1 status, but he got beat fair and square by nole



Someone sent me this.


----------



## Harard (Oct 6, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'd argue the only real genius we've ever seen in Tennis is Roger Federer



Federer is the most talented player we've ever seen. At his best, his game was a work of art, but I wouldn't call him a tennis genius. 

To me, no one adjust their game against a player like Rafa does. He is the Floyd Mayweather of tennis, except not as dominant.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 6, 2013)

Harard said:


> Federer is the most talented player we've ever seen. At his best, his game was a work of art, but I wouldn't call him a tennis genius.
> 
> To me, no one adjust their game against a player like Rafa does. He is the Floyd Mayweather of tennis, except not as dominant.



Certainly that points to his good change of tactics and as we know he is one of the best returners in the game and you back him for a cross court winner when pushed, but it's not quite the same 'genius' level or thinking. Plus he's just a mental monster compared to Federer altho Djokovic's level is pretty high as well as he shown in China against him.

If I had to pick two people person from the past who could live with the 'Top four' now at their best and/or they could live in this era; it would be Lendl and Borg.


----------



## Nic (Oct 7, 2013)

nice to see Djoko get the win.  He can be so streaky.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 12, 2013)

Woooo delpo beats nadal for shanghai showdown with nole in the finals


----------



## Nic (Oct 13, 2013)

nice to see Djoko finishing the year strong again


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2013)

i hope he wins both paris and london this year too. doesn't matter if he doesn't retake the top spot this year as long as he finishes the season with a bang.


----------



## Savior (Oct 16, 2013)

Sigh. Really thought DelPo would finally get one. 

Oh well...there's year end masters.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 18, 2013)

delpo certainly has the game to beat all the top players. but he needs to be more consistent. in his match against nole in the shanghai finals, he seemed to have let up on the accelerator just a little bit. whereas in his semifinal match against nadal, he was pedal to the metal all throughout.


----------



## Sure (Oct 27, 2013)

Paris, then WTF then no tennis for 2 months. 

I don't follow Davis Cup


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 27, 2013)

Queen ;__;


----------



## Savior (Oct 27, 2013)

Welp....Roger lost again


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 27, 2013)

federer is likely going to keep losing to people ranked higher than him. nadal, djokovic, and murray he's most likely not going to beat again or maybe just a couple of times more. doubt it though. 

ferrer maybe he can still beat. delpo i don't think so. tomas 50-50.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 31, 2013)

Great quarterfinal setup were having here.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow. Federer gets his revenge on delpo. Didnt expect that one.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 2, 2013)

NAWT Fed's ROS having relevance and impact again.

This match is actually happening!


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 2, 2013)

And now he's flopping on the easiest shots, per usual.


----------



## Nic (Nov 2, 2013)

can't believe Ferrer just beat Nadal. 

Djoko vs Ferrer Paris Final it is.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 3, 2013)

i've already written ferrer off seeing as how he's lost the last night matches against nadal previously. 

come to think of it though the last time they played on a hard court ferrer actually won that.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 3, 2013)

and yep nole takes the title and in spectacular fashion too, winning the last 4 games of each set. brilliant surge of tennis in those closing stages.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 3, 2013)

I really wonder how Murray will ever get number 1 ranking when Djoko and Nadal are still fit and healthy.


----------



## Nic (Nov 3, 2013)

Djoko with his third title in a row.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 4, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I really wonder how Murray will ever get number 1 ranking when Djoko and Nadal are still fit and healthy.



he most likely never will 



Nic said:


> Djoko with his third title in a row.



and the start of 10 more consecutively? lol i really hope so.


----------



## Nic (Nov 4, 2013)

clearly.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 9, 2013)

Fed  **


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2013)

so it's a Nadal vs Fed and Djoko vs Wawrinka semis?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 9, 2013)

The old adversaries clash once again.

Fed will play well for a set and a half, Nadal will grind him down and break away in the decider.

Calling it.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2013)

easy two set win for Nadal.  That's how all their matches seem to go these days.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 9, 2013)

You forget how good indoors Fed is tho Nic.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2013)

more like how good he was.  He's already lost twice to djoko in the past week on indoors hardcourt, while Nadal is by far a worse matchup for him.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 9, 2013)

But that's Djoko. One off Fed can still do something, even tho his form is somewhat wayward these days.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2013)

i dunno i just constantly see Nadal putting top spin to Fed's backhand and Fed end up making errors after erros.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 9, 2013)

You do know Fed is undefeated indoors against Nadal? Nadal strugged alot against Wawrinka's backhand , had Wawrinka got a brain , he would have won in 2. Nadal is far from comfortable with this court.

The match is on Fed's racquet in this arena.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 10, 2013)

we'll see how federer fares. against delpo he like gave away his first service game and that made all the difference in the first set. 

lucky for him delpo followed in his footsteps in the 6th game of the second set. otherwise it would have been over in straight.


----------



## Nic (Nov 10, 2013)

saying Nadal hasn't beaten Fed indoors is irrelevant when you consider they haven't played each other in years with Nadal healthy on such a court, not to mention the fact that Fed is nowhere near as good as in the past.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 10, 2013)

federror is just the king of errors right now. lol. i don't see him winning this match. down a set and a break against nadal. nope.


----------



## Nic (Nov 10, 2013)

like i said same shit different day.


----------



## Savior (Nov 10, 2013)

Hurts to watch Roger now...


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 11, 2013)

Rooting for nole all the way.


----------



## Nic (Nov 11, 2013)

I wish Nadal would stop shaking his big ass, it's just weird.


----------



## Not DT (Nov 11, 2013)

Poor Federer. I blame doping.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 11, 2013)

Djokovic taking control


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 11, 2013)

Nadal was out of gas, grats to Nole, perfect game; 22 wins in a row since the final in the US Open.


----------



## Nic (Nov 12, 2013)

great way to finish the year.  Shangai masters, Paris Masters, and 3rd WT title.   Still surprised that Nadal finished the year number 1 without playing the AO and losing in the first round of wimbledon.  Guess those three 250 tournaments he played were ironically the difference.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 12, 2013)

well he did win the other two grand slams, the us open in particular gaining him 2000 complete points. 

i did agree with some of the pundits who said nadal was going to be the prime contender for the year end number 1 spot this year even though many fans said he wouldn't be able to excel in the hard court season. nadal is rightfully the number 1 player but the best as of this moment, it's undoubtedly nole.


----------



## Savior (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats Nole. I like his chances of doing well next year. I foresee 2 grandslams and the number 1 ranking*

*once he has no relationship troubles.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 13, 2013)

did something happen between him and his girlfriend? i noticed she wasn't there in the finals match. or rather, i didn't notice her there.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Did Federer ever go back to his custom made black racket? I remember him like losing a lot of games with that racket then he went back to his old one


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 3, 2014)

_Brisbane SF: [1] Serena Williams def. [3] Maria Sharapova 6-2, 7-6 (7) _

Martha was only able to enjoy the new year for a mere 72 hours.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 5, 2014)

Lleyton  won


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 9, 2014)

Fed probably just has to beat Tsonga, Murray, Nadal and Djoker to win.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 10, 2014)

Just give Nole and Serena the trophy


----------



## Nic (Jan 10, 2014)

Murray on the same side of the draw as Nadal?   I'm liking this.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 10, 2014)

Not like it matter,Murray won't go far.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 10, 2014)

Nic said:


> Murray on the same side of the draw as Nadal?   I'm liking this.



Don't expect too much from Murray, he's coming back from injury/surgery and even after 4-5 matches Nadal should beat him soundly.

It will be more of a match by Wimbledon.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 11, 2014)

I just hope someone who isn't one of the B4 wins it this year

And man the Aussies got fucked over in the draw


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 12, 2014)

i do think that nadal's form in doha was a bit lower than hewitt's in brisbane so if tomic or kokkinakis won't beat rafa, lleyton certainly can give it a good go for australian glory. however, i'm rooting for a delpo-nole final.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 12, 2014)

Depl Potro looks great,


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 13, 2014)

pretty uneventful first day. but the more chaotic half of the draw should be a lot more interesting.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 14, 2014)

oh wow. i expected seppi to put up a fight but i didn't expect him at all to beat hewitt altogether. 

at least kyrgios won lol. i want an australian to go deep into the tourney for once


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Kokkinakis and Kryios are though 

Poor Lleyton  Don't care about Tomic


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 14, 2014)

I share those same sentiments entirely


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2014)

Nick never gave up


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 16, 2014)

Ah damn. I thought nick really had it when he won that second set.

And delpo lost. There's a real shocker.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 18, 2014)

Well that was an anti-climax Murray, lol


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 18, 2014)

John Isner was at a Dallas Stars game a few nights ago.  got himself a free jersey too


----------



## Nic (Jan 18, 2014)

Glad Nadal, Murray, and Fed are all on the same draw seeing them play this well.  Let them beat each other up.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 18, 2014)

So that Djoker can walk to another Aus Open without a challenger, Nic?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 18, 2014)

There are plenty of fighters at nole's draw. There's robredo and stan although yeah they're up against each other. But there's also berdych in there and ferrer. 

But I'm most excited about the nadal vs murray as I don't think federer will be able to beat murray.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh my god ana beat serena!


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 18, 2014)

And does this mean the men's top seed will also be going down?


----------



## Nic (Jan 19, 2014)

Damn right got to keep the djoker rested.


And god I love you Ana for taking that evil bitch down. Go Serbia.


----------



## Harard (Jan 19, 2014)

Ana defeated Serena! 

I like Serena and all, but Ana


----------



## Nic (Jan 19, 2014)

Serena needs to use the treadmill more.  Tired of seeing all that cellulite on her legs.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 19, 2014)

Nishikori and Fed not going to disappoint tomorrow.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 19, 2014)

i'm not sure about nishikori but i really want to see a nadal-murray semis. 

as for fed. we'll see. his form is great though and he has a real good chance of making the quarters. but beyond that i really don't know.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2014)

Omg simona halep is through to the quarterfinals! I knew right from that match she had against an in-form serena a couple of years ago I think (or was it last year?) that she was going to be a top competitor in the future and she certainly had not disappointed. I really hope she wins this tournament. And she has every bit as good of a chance as anybody now that the top seeds are getting toppled one by one.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2014)

Halep is legit force tho.

I remember she was in great form end of last season.

Cibukolva too in beating Sharapova.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2014)

Sharapova imploded too, helping the consistent cibulkova but I think halep will at least reach the semis.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh shit Federer schooled Tsonga like the old days

He's back, Murray better watch out


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2014)

The big 4 are killing tennis 

Dammit Kei why did you choke? Too bad Sloane lost to Owl face


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2014)

it'll be a nadal-murray and ferrer-nole semis.  

although dimitrov has given nadal some trouble before. and federer looks as good as he's ever been. so who knows really.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2014)

I think it's better for Men's Tennis imo because the standard is kept up.

You don't win GS and even good ATP titles/Masters unless you're consistently high level for weeks.

That'll never change.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2014)

I just want to Ferrer to win one at least one Slam

He's been top 5 forever it seems


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> I just want to Ferrer to win one at least one Slam
> 
> He's been top 5 forever it seems



He's been consistent for years and is so solid but he's aging and hasn't got the weapons or luck to get past the big 4 for a major. I think he'll end up in his twilight much like Hewitt and may win a Masters.

DelPo or Gulbis have much bigger games and have a greater liklehood of getting a major.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2014)

i don't really like ferrer. he's like a one-trick pony and for years that trick seems to be just a lesser version of nadal minus the ridiculous topspins and the mental equivalent of fort knox. 

he doesn't really stand out.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2014)

James, remember Juan Carlos Ferrero back in the day when he, Hewitt and Fed were pushing for number 1 and Nadal and Murray & Djoker were still 'babies'?

JCF had a forehand then and looked twice the player someone like Ferrer is now.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2014)

ferrero was something special. even in comparison to someone like nadal, ferrero held a class of his own. granted the pace of the sport has gotten really fast in just a decade's time, juan carlos had this exquisite mix of technique and power that none of the other spaniards have reproduced. 

federer and he are very much alike.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 20, 2014)

Ana... ;_______;


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 20, 2014)

I really loved Juan Carlos Ferrero. Completely forgot him. He was so good. Prince of clay heh


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> The big 4 are killing tennis
> 
> Dammit Kei why did you choke? Too bad Sloane lost to Owl face



Still better than the 08-10 years where there was just a big 2, or the 04-07 years where it was just fed for three majors Nadal for the french and horrible competition.


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2014)

Berdych is 2-15 vs Djokovic, but he has never faced Wawrinka.  That's shocking..........


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2014)

Djoko being a bit arrogant with Wawrinka and trying to end this match fast.  Not liking this.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 21, 2014)

Nole takes the first set. I'd prefer a straight sets win for him over a longer one.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Come on Stan


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 21, 2014)

Stan is looking good, 3rd set 6-2 and is now 2 sets to 1 up.

Could he finally topple defending champion Djoker?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2014)

2-1 BABY!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 21, 2014)

damn you nic and your jinxes


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 21, 2014)

Let's wait and see lads

Comeback is still on, he's not facing an ordinary human

If I were Warinkwa, I would throw the kitchen sink at Djoker

even if I had 3 match points for comfort

Djoker just won't give it easy


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Goddammit Stan don't you choke


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol you mad gilgamesh

warwinka has the game

but is a mental midget compared to djoker


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Be quite you 

Watching these rallies is making me feel sick it's that tense


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

fuck me, what a serve


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2014)

>Rain

Fucking Melbourne weather


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

eurosport really wants to show off djokovic's ass in slow motion


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

inspirational defiance from that canopy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 21, 2014)

Wawrinka is a beast but Djoko is a entity

like a greek god sometimes


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

djoko is breaking


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

as if he fucking went out through two massive errors, really djoko?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2014)

OH MY GOD HE DID IT

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCK

STAN THE MAN!!!!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 21, 2014)

I dunno if he can a GS tho

Fedexpress coming back n all

Great performance and win however

Commiserations Djoko


----------



## Sine (Jan 21, 2014)

wawrinka starbeater


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 21, 2014)

i blame nic.  

oh well that's how it is. maybe next year then.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2014)

I hope Stan can recover in time for his match with Big Bird


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 21, 2014)

i hope he goes all the way to the finals. i've never really been a fan of berdych. 

as for the top half, any one of the four would be good. i'd go for dimitrov best though because that would be a nice change. now that nole is gone of course.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Redfoo should change his group's name from LMAO to BTFO. Fuck you Azarenka.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2014)

OWL STATUS: #REKT

Radwanska played out of her skin.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 21, 2014)

Great match by Radwanska. Really played some unique tennis that you don't get to see much of. : O


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 22, 2014)

With halep gone the aussie open officially sucks for me


----------



## Snowless (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, what I would give for this Rafa upset.

Also, with Vika out of the women's side, Li Na better win.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 22, 2014)

This Rafa-Dimitrov match had been pretty good.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 22, 2014)

Azarenka out!!!



But honestly, I'm surprised after slapping the court near the end she didn't give herself a 10 minute injury timeout.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 22, 2014)

Dimitrov my god he could have taken that third set!

He's holding up just fine against the first seeder and Rafa is definitely in trouble but this guy is shit out of luck


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 22, 2014)

Man Dimitrov would remember that forehand miss in the break point of the third set for a long time

He was good. He doesn't possess a vast variety of shots but he's disciplined and he makes shitloads of aces. Looking forward to see more of him in the near future.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 22, 2014)

Dimitrov choked hardcore in both tiebreaks.
The third set was his for the taking.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 22, 2014)

Fed's here to play, Murray hasn't really turned up yet. Still think Murray will win this in 4, but I'm pretty worried.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 22, 2014)

i hate it when federer plays so many sliced backhands  they're too soft, and you can't afford to give your opponents time to tee up their shots when they can hit the ball harder and move faster than you

imo they've cost him a few times over the years, esp in the 2008 wimbledon final


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 22, 2014)

The game is turning out very manageable for Federer. Murray is owned in all aspects

Murray takes a lot of rally points but Federer doesn't let that happen a lot


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 22, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i hate it when federer plays so many sliced backhands  they're too soft, and you can't afford to give your opponents time to tee up their shots when they can hit the ball harder and move faster than you
> 
> imo they've cost him a few times over the years, esp in the 2008 wimbledon final



dat Ball placement doe , that's why Murray hasn't gotten a break point so far, he knows where to place the ball correctly after the serve

Makes a lot of aces too


----------



## Jeff (Jan 22, 2014)

Fed destroying Murray at the net, damn


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 22, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> dat Ball placement doe , that's why Murray hasn't gotten a break point so far, he knows where to place the ball correctly after the serve
> 
> Makes a lot of aces too



yeah, since i said that, when he hit sliced backhands, i noticed he was hitting them right in the corners so it was still tough

it is so good to see federer back to something like his best - this past year in tennis has just been weird and depressing for me since i'm a fan of his to the detriment of appreciating anyone else


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 22, 2014)

Nothing really is going well for Murray here - when he goes for it he misses, but when he plays it safe Fed outhits him. Fed's forcing him to step-up, and he really hasn't.

Very smart, very aggressive play by Fed here. He's looking strong.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 22, 2014)

two sets!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 22, 2014)

this aussie open quarterfinal has got to be the suckiest for my lineup. 

nole, ivanovic, halep, dimitrov, huey/inglot all out. fuck this shit.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 22, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah, since i said that, when he hit sliced backhands, i noticed he was hitting them right in the corners so it was still tough
> 
> it is so good to see federer back to something like his best - this past year in tennis has just been weird and depressing for me since i'm a fan of his to the detriment of appreciating anyone else



True that i appreciate everyone else but the competitions did feel lackin' when Federer went on a slum, his distinctive style almost didn't show

We're seeing classic federer now, and it's great to see his style and tehniques being more refined with age


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 22, 2014)

Fuck no Ivanovic 

Azarenka too


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 22, 2014)

murray screaming into his hand


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 22, 2014)

die murray. at least there's a semifinal to look forward to.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 22, 2014)

why won't you die, murray?

why won't you die?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh shit 4th set time great fight back from Andy

Come on Roger i want to you face Stan in the final


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 22, 2014)

Andy's body is really breaking down 

GOT HIM


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 22, 2014)

classic top half semis. silver lining


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 22, 2014)

Federer's getting Nadal after this?

damn


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 22, 2014)

it would be amazing if federer wins this whole thing. number 18 and all. also that would definitely bring him back in contention for the top spot as both nadal and djokovic have shit ton of points to defend this whole season. certainly makes the sport a lot more interesting.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 22, 2014)

YES!

Azarenka, Serena and Shara all gone, the wailing banshees are no more


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 22, 2014)

The fact fed choked, shows he lost his mentality , Rafa will nailed him in these moments


----------



## Harard (Jan 22, 2014)

If Federer doesn't beat Rafa tomorrow, he'll never beat him again in a slam. Rafa himself admitted he's been having trouble serving with that blister and it showed against Dimitrov.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 23, 2014)

Radwanska just got murdered by Cibulkova. 
Woah, wasn't expecting that.

Not that I care much, as I want Li to win it, regardless of her opponent.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2014)

i predict federer will choke  

also, damn cibulkova.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 23, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> i predict federer will choke



Yeah, that's always the fear. He's not the same Federer he was five years ago.
But if Rafa can't serve well, there's a chance.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 23, 2014)

rooting for stan the man

though thomas is pretty cute


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2014)

HE DID IT


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm hoping at this stage for an all Swiss final


----------



## Jeff (Jan 23, 2014)

It is quite sad when you talk to some Chinese people living in your dorm and find out they like Sharapova over Li Na because she has "some mean boobs".

Yeah I'm hoping Fed pulls this off.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2014)

sharapova's boobs are unremarkable lol.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Sharapova doesn't even have tits


----------



## Jimin (Jan 23, 2014)

Azarenka has a huge butt... : O


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2014)

simona halep is the smex.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 23, 2014)

Edward Cullen said:


> Azarenka has a huge butt... : O



you lie.....

i was rooting for stan so hard in the semis.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 23, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> simona halep is the smex.



Remember when she still had boobs XD


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2014)

she still looks hot after the reduction.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 23, 2014)

approx what time will Fed - Nadal be?


----------



## Harard (Jan 23, 2014)

3:30 am for East Coast peeps in the US.


----------



## Savior (Jan 23, 2014)

One more time Roger! You need a slam to get a little breathing room between yourself and Rafa.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 23, 2014)

Halep got a reduction?
Huh, that possibility never occurred to me, but that probably helps a decent amount, as a tennis player.

And Savior, I have the same mentality. Because god knows Rafa's going to at least get the next 2 French.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Doesn't matter who wins the Stanimal will not be denied his first Slam


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2014)

if stan wins that would indeed be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 24, 2014)

I only want to Stan to win if he's facing Rafa.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2014)

That's the most likely scenario though.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 24, 2014)

Unfortunately. But I'm a Federer fan to the end.

Also Vesnina is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 24, 2014)

Snowless said:


> *Halep got a reduction?
> Huh, that possibility never occurred to me, but that probably helps a decent amount, as a tennis player.*
> 
> And Savior, I have the same mentality. Because god knows Rafa's going to at least get the next 2 French.



Many tennis fans cried over it lol

I think Fed's up for this

Li Na better win the final 

No-one thinks Kirilenko looks good?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2014)

Nadal takes the first set tiebreak. And statistically, he wins the match when he takes the first set. Except against djokovic lol


----------



## Sarun (Jan 24, 2014)

Rafa takes the 1st.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2014)

Also, mona barthel has a hot body. Don't really like her face though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2014)

Come on Roger you can do it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 24, 2014)

Roger's lost this.

2 sets to love down and a break down in the third.

He needs a miracle.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2014)

Nadal is going to win the Australian Open 2014. RIP Federer RIP Stan

Fuck everything 

Roger pls.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2014)

Federer only delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2014)

THE FUCKING NET AGAIN ROGER WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2014)

Fuck you Nadal you roid taking cheat


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 24, 2014)

So much for rafa being injured, very enjoyable match even if the result wasn't what I wanted


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2014)

This was an expected result.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 24, 2014)

15 GS's by the French

He'll close the gap to Fed by Wimbly


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2014)

It's a very possible scenario. But I have a feeling stan will win this slam.


----------



## Harard (Jan 24, 2014)

Rafa is 12-0 and has never lost a set against Wawa. 

Wawa's not about to take 3 in one match.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 24, 2014)

4 set match, or Stan gets nervous and freezes and its 3.

5 is a dream tbh

Nadal stays fit, he'll have a good year I think.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 24, 2014)

Flopderer, Olderer, Errordere, Backhanderer,,  All came out today :lol


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2014)

Truly the dark times are upon us


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2014)

Stan is a different man now. I have faith


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 24, 2014)

You have faith on that 15~0 H2H with Wawrinka never taking a set , hmmm


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2014)

Always a first time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 24, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> This was an expected result.



i dreamed a dream

and now that dream has gone from me


----------



## Snowless (Jan 24, 2014)

Stan's got this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2014)

Who's cheering for Li tonight?


----------



## Snowless (Jan 25, 2014)

Me       .


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 25, 2014)

li destroys cibulkova


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2014)

First set was a struggle lol, she had it but gave away silly errors for an experienced player in both breaks.

She's lucky that Cibukolva is not got any weapons or was aggressive enough to take advantage.

but congrats on her win.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2014)

All that's left is for Stan the Man to win and this will have been a great Aussie Open

It won't happen though


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 25, 2014)

all you need to do is believe.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 25, 2014)

DatSpeech 

Cibulkova hit like 5 winners.........thats weak


----------



## Harard (Jan 26, 2014)

Wawa vs a Rafa who can barely move. That's not what I wanted to see.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2014)

Stan is so mindfucked right now, he is 2 sets up against a cripple and he's throwing it away.

Where is his killer instinct? If Nadal somehow wins this set the painkillers will kick in and he will come roaring back.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2014)

Wawrinka needs to sort this out. Not looking good for him. Should have finished this off.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow, Stan's self-destructing hard.
He should have won that third set with ease.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 26, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT, STAN.
YOU FINALLY BREAK, THEN GET BROKEN RIGHT BACK TO LOVE.
WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2014)

This match will go into a 5th set, Stan is gonna collapse at the finish line.

This is fucking hilariously sad.


----------



## Sine (Jan 26, 2014)

unbelievable


----------



## Snowless (Jan 26, 2014)

Okay, now you're serving for match.
Do not fuck this up for me, Stan.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2014)

ok, close this out.


----------



## Harard (Jan 26, 2014)

Nole would have bagelled Rafa. Stan struggling this much to win the match is a bit sad.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 26, 2014)

About damn time.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2014)

Grats, Stan.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2014)

STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2014)

good for wawrinka

glad nadal lost, too


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2014)

I hope nobody thinks this is a tainted victory

There was no indication Nadal had back problems before the match


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 26, 2014)

Well-done Wawrinka

His first grand slam and he's been consistently formidable all around


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2014)

I told you guys stan would win. I fuckin told you all. Whoever has what it takes to beat nole surely has it to beat nadal.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 26, 2014)

one of the worst slams I've ever watched tbh


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> one of the worst slams I've ever watched tbh



You ain't ruining this party

#StantheMan


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 26, 2014)

Stan completely shut down prime Nadal before his back problem in first set smh


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2014)

Since February 2005, Only 1 player other than Nadal/Federer/Djokovic/Murray has won a GS

Too bad this thread will be dead again until the FO


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2014)

Nadal been injured makes no difference

STAN WON 

LONG LIVE STAN


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 26, 2014)

Safin 

He was good

I'm not sure of Wawrinka's win being a statement but it's a relief


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2014)

Nadal  

I'm glad he lost


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2014)

It should have been djokovic  but clearly stan was the best player in the tournament, nole was just second best


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2014)

And holy shit come monday stan will be the world number three!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2014)

We'll see how well he maintains this form throughout the year.

I expect Djoko/Nadal/Murray to back strong this year and Fed will still be a factor this year and may be in form by Wimbledon.


----------



## Savior (Jan 26, 2014)

Stanimal got Roger's back!

Outstanding win. So happy for someone like him to win a slam.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 26, 2014)

The prospect of  back-to-prime Federer facing off Djokovic will be very interesting


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2014)

Nadal, djokovic, wawrinka, and del potro are the new big four


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2014)

Del Potro will be ranked higher than Federer despite being knocked out in the 2nd round


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 26, 2014)

poor Rafa. Oh well. French Open up next.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Del Potro will be ranked higher than Federer despite being knocked out in the 2nd round



Well delpo already was 5th and federer 6th coming into the aussie open.


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2014)

Who could've predicted this?

They played each other 12 times prior the AO final. And 12 times Nadal won, in STRAIGHT sets. Wawa didn't even win a single set. Dayumm......

Stan the man


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 27, 2014)

i predicted it.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 28, 2014)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> poor Rafa. Oh well. French Open up next.



I'm predicting an upset here.
The playing field at the top is finally leveling out.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2014)

That's true. More and more players are stepping up. Gone are the days when only one or two men dominated.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 29, 2014)

lol

Beyond Stan, who are these players stepping up?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 29, 2014)

delpo/istomin/nishikori/dimitrov 

plenty of them. but just because some haven't reached the top 10 yet, it doesn't mean they aren't taking steps in the right direction.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 29, 2014)

Nishikori's my guy.
Behind Federer, of course.


----------



## Savior (Jan 30, 2014)

It's long overdue for young players to step up. If they don't hurry it up Nadal will pass Fed


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2014)

Murray finishes off Querrey in 4 sets for Qtrs with Italy on Clay again.

3-1 win with an amazing performance by Ward against Querrey.

Good stuff.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

Snowless said:


> I'm predicting an upset here.
> The playing field at the top is finally leveling out.



I'm giving up on the French Open surprise tbh

Wimbledon and USA opens are where i'll put money on the underdogs, especially the range of current players that have taken the grand slam titles there.

I'm betting on Delpo making dat goat upset in us again :33

federer please take wimbledon :33


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2014)

Savior said:


> It's long overdue for young players to step up. If they don't hurry it up Nadal will pass Fed



real talk


----------



## Savior (Feb 4, 2014)

Clay tourny in Rio this year.

Sauce.

Nadal and a bunch of scrubs -_-



> Rafael Nadal will be in Rio de Janeiro to play South American’s biggest tennis event. “I am looking forward to playing for the first time ever in Rio de Janeiro. I have heard so much about the city, and now I will finally have the opportunity to be there,” said Nadal, who will be joined by fellow Spaniard David Ferrer. “All around the world, when I play, I can feel the love of the Brazilian people."



Monte Carlo will give us a good idea of how Nadal is faring on clay.


Time for Nole to step it up.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 25, 2014)

i really hope nole will return to his flying form and take dubai this year. but if he doesn't, that's ok. since i'm a lot more excited about halep's progress in the women's game. she's already up to world number 7!


----------



## Snowless (Feb 25, 2014)

Of course Federer and Djokovic are put in the same half of the draw, then Delpo loses in the first round.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 27, 2014)

Poor Delpo


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 27, 2014)

That was close for Federer against Stepanek


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 28, 2014)

Djokovic - Federer is on.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll check highlights later Tyler, I'm at work bro.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow federer won. Didn't watch the match but a good show it must have been. 

Kinda confirms my fears about nole's performance though. This may not be his year.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 28, 2014)

'twas a fantastic game 

Nole wasn't bad, he was in control for half of the game but classic federer was playing there

just stunning, lots of winning backhand shots


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 28, 2014)

Ah well. It seems I'm more excited about the f1 season this year than the tennis season anyway.


----------



## Snowless (Feb 28, 2014)

That was a great game.
Djokovic slightly off, and Federer just playing phenomenally.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 28, 2014)

I do have a feeling Fed will become based by Wimbledon

We'll see him come back to his best


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 1, 2014)

Dimitrov is a potential force.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 1, 2014)

Dubai was a big win for him. He needs a few smaller tournament wins to ramp up his confidence for the slams.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2014)

only dubai isn't a small tournament  

this is a good prospect for fed definitely. i'm excited to see how he'll fare in the us strip and in the coming clay season.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 2, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> only dubai isn't a small tournament
> 
> this is a good prospect for fed definitely. i'm excited to see how he'll fare in the us strip and in the coming clay season.



Eh, it's a 500. It's not a huge one.

And I really hope he can somehow win Monte Carlo or Rome.
He's never won either one before.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2014)

It may not be huge, but in no way is it small. It still is the best 500 tournament of the calendar, one that is attended by at least half of the top 10 players.

Not too sure of his chances on the clay courts, but he shoukd definitely give it a good run at wimby. He should win it actually to make up for last year and to break the tie with sampras for most wimby crowns.

As for roland garros, I hope nole can finally topple rafa. Last year was so close. So damn close. 

For uso, I don't really care. It's always been the least entertaining for me.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 2, 2014)

Snowless said:


> Eh, it's a 500. It's not a huge one.
> 
> And I really hope he can somehow win Monte Carlo or Rome.
> He's never won either one before.



Carlo's gonna be tough


----------



## Snowless (Mar 2, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> It may not be huge, but in no way is it small. It still is the best 500 tournament of the calendar, one that is attended by at least half of the top 10 players.
> 
> Not too sure of his chances on the clay courts, but he shoukd definitely give it a good run at wimby. He should win it actually to make up for last year and to break the tie with sampras for most wimby crowns.
> 
> ...



I'm torn on RG. I don't want to Rafa to win, because I don't want his slam total to get closer to Federer's, but then I don't want Djokovic to win, because I just don't feel he deserves a career slam, at this point. I'd probably rather have Murray win than either of them, as much as I'm not a fan of him. Although, if Stan or Federer could pull out something amazing...

And really? AO has always been my least favorite slam.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2014)

Lols I disliked rafa before because he was threatening fed's records but now that I've shifted to nole's camp I don't mind anymore. 

For sure though murray isn't going to amount to anything in rg and nole's the closest at the moment to overcome rafa there so I'm really hoping for that career slam. Nole actually does deserve it. He was the first to break the rafa-fed domination and quite firmly made his own stamp with a double-year ending number 1 haul. So his time is now. He just has to push his hardest to finally attain it.

Us open doesn't have the same atmosphere and energy as the australian open, which incidentally is my favorite major. Also, it's the where nole's had the most success in majors so naturally I'd favor it over the others. As a bonus it's got some of the best matches i've ever seen like that record-breaking final between rafa and nole a couple of years ago.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 3, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> Lols I disliked rafa before because he was threatening fed's records but now that I've shifted to nole's camp I don't mind anymore.
> 
> For sure though murray isn't going to amount to anything in rg and nole's the closest at the moment to overcome rafa there so I'm really hoping for that career slam. Nole actually does deserve it. He was the first to break the rafa-fed domination and quite firmly made his own stamp with a double-year ending number 1 haul. So his time is now. He just has to push his hardest to finally attain it.
> 
> Us open doesn't have the same atmosphere and energy as the australian open, which incidentally is my favorite major. Also, it's the where nole's had the most success in majors so naturally I'd favor it over the others. As a bonus it's got some of the best matches i've ever seen like that record-breaking final between rafa and nole a couple of years ago.



It's just that Federer and Rafa had to be be at the top for years and years before they got their career slams.
I don't consider Nole having ascending into the top, until 2011. 
I just don't feel he's been there long enough to merit a career slam, compared to the sustained level of play the other two had to put out there for years.

And I think the US Open has a better atmosphere. It has more late night matches and just feels more exciting to me. 
Although yeah, I remember that final. It was pretty ridiculous. And we've gotten some really good Djokovic-Wawrinka matches for the past couple of years, now. Still, I can't help but to like it the least.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 3, 2014)

Snowless said:


> It's just that Federer and Rafa had to be be at the top for years and years before they got their career slams.
> I don't consider Nole having ascending into the top, until 2011.
> I just don't feel he's been there long enough to merit a career slam, compared to the sustained level of play the other two had to put out there for years.
> 
> ...



I understand why you see it that way, but that's actually why I like nole best out of the recent champs. He was able to forge his way through while the two titans were at their established best. 2011 was a crazy year for him and he followed it up well with 2012. And even last year he made a mad run at the end so I think even though he's relatively young in the record books, he definitely deserves a career slam this year in my eyes.

Well let's just agree to disagree on that one


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 11, 2014)

holy shit dolgopolov beats nadal in indian wells! i've always loved the way he plays and he was (still is actually) one of my favorites. he had a tough couple of years before this season but i was truly hoping he'd come out of his shell and start seriously contending for the top spots and i'm glad he's showing that in the beginning of this year. 

i wish to see more of this from him


----------



## Snowless (Mar 11, 2014)

Not going to lie, I like Dolgopolov a bit more after that match. I was rooting for him so much to pull through.
His follow-through is Nadalesque, too. I've never noticed it before.

Also, I really enjoyed watching Fognini and Monfils. Two of my favorite players.

And tennis channel was annoyingly biased towards singles and didn't air the Federer doubles match, and I couldn't find a single place online streaming it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 11, 2014)

When's Murray form going to improve? He's still struggling to get his best game together.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 11, 2014)

Snowless said:


> Not going to lie, I like Dolgopolov a bit more after that match. I was rooting for him so much to pull through.
> His follow-through is Nadalesque, too. I've never noticed it before.
> 
> Also, I really enjoyed watching Fognini and Monfils. Two of my favorite players.
> ...



he's got a wicked side spin/drop shot that works beautifully in clay courts. and he can rip a slow ball with a barely noticeable backswing it's amazing. first time i saw him play i knew he was going to be a big force one day. hopefully that time is now. but i do have a knack of knowing who will excel in the future. like with simona


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 11, 2014)

and gulbis beats dimitrov. damn. i was hoping it'd be the other way around.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 11, 2014)

Dolgopolov starts to become more consistent and uses his variety properly he'll go far


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 11, 2014)

exactly. i was hoping he'd keep the level of performance up when he broke into the top 20 a couple of years back but he wasn't able to and so dropped back down to the 40's-50's. but now, with this win over ferrer and nadal, he'll gain the confidence to give a serious go at the top 10. 

also, halep just wtfpwned bouchard


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 11, 2014)

Halep is like a better Kuznetsova

I hope Robson recovers from her wrist injury

She's top 10 potential if she gets her game together


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 11, 2014)

yeah she moves faster, hits smarter, and looks hotter  

the brits robson and watson are actually full of potential. don't know what happened to them though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2014)

Watson lost form and had glandular fever last year which saw her drop out of the top 100, but she's coming back into better form this year.

Robson as always it's inconsistency and right now, injury hampering her progress.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 12, 2014)

ah too bad for both. hopefully they could come back to form. i'm not much of a fan of theirs though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2014)

I take interest in British Tennis and have followed their progress on tour since their junior days, so I'm aware of their potential.

Hope to see Dan Evans break into the top 100 soon. He looks capable in causing good players on tour real trouble with his game.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 12, 2014)

i actually hoped to see ricardas berankis perform better after coming back from injury. too bad for him too because as a junior number 1, he was pretty talented.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2014)

Murray lost again.

Says he's low on confidence atm.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 12, 2014)

Lol murray. Never thought of him as a big 4 member. Never consistent. Delpo's been disappointing as of late as well. 

But I don't care because halep is now in the semis 

I want her to win this tournament.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 13, 2014)

too bad wawrinka went early. but federer goes to the quarterfinal.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 13, 2014)

amazing. players are really stepping up their game now. i wasn't expecting stan to lose to anderson at all.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 13, 2014)

fed's been getting his game back lately. seems like it's going to be a good year for him. nole also came through to the quarterfinals but it seems that it wasn't so smooth sailing so far.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe Djokovic won that match. I stopped watching after the first set or so.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 13, 2014)

Snowless said:


> Not going to lie, I like Dolgopolov a bit more after that match. I was rooting for him so much to pull through.
> His follow-through is Nadalesque, too. I've never noticed it before.
> 
> Also, I really enjoyed watching Fognini and Monfils. Two of my favorite players.
> ...



I'm not a fan of monfils but Fognini is pretty entertaining. His Field cover distance especially reminds me of Nole's and Nadal's.

I think in fact Dolgopolov plays slightly more like federer, especially with his frequent use of one-handed slices. There's a tinge of Murray too in his general shot placement.

but he's a bit of an outlier in style since he meshes so many playing attributes which until now is still the talking point of plenty of pundits so you may have a point

Definitely needs to fix his long streak of unforced errors though, which frequently bugs him,


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 13, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> Lol murray. Never thought of him as a big 4 member. Never consistent. Delpo's been disappointing as of late as well.
> 
> But I don't care because halep is now in the semis
> 
> I want her to win this tournament.



Delpo will be back


----------



## Schneider (Mar 14, 2014)

and federer goes to the semis


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2014)

Dolgopolov-federer match will be the one to watch. I honestly can't say who will win but judging from the fact that alex has been on a seed killing streak the momentum is definitely with him.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2014)

holy shit simona don't you fucking lose!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2014)

fuck you simona for losing!  

you were like that last time at the aussie open too when you broke into the top 10.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 15, 2014)

so it is a fedex-nole final after all...


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2014)

i was hoping dolgopolov wouldn't fold  

nole, please win this.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 16, 2014)

no. federer will prevail. 

i'm totally rooting for nole for french open though. it's time for someone other than the king and the greatest to conquer roland garros.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 16, 2014)

Nole learns


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 16, 2014)

it's over! based djokovic beats federer for the indian wells title  

revenge is sweet!


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 16, 2014)

no longer titleless this year. omg i'm so fucking happy!


----------



## Schneider (Mar 16, 2014)

it was close tho. 

oh well nole could use the confidence for upcoming rg i guess.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 16, 2014)

yes it was but the mental prowess of nole outshone federer's early genius.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 17, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> yes it was but the mental prowess of nole outshone federer's early genius.



nole just got lucky thats all


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 17, 2014)

Luck may have played a part but it does for every player now and then. What nole used to beat federer however was pure talent and grit. 

Also, miami's shaped up to be a highly interesting bout. Murray in nole's quarter and fed in his half. While rafa's got delpo in his quarter and stan the man in his half. Top 2 seeds both have tough roads.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 17, 2014)

i didn't really watch the match though. i'm currently living in china without a tv (mainly for lives) and youtube (highlights) access. can you watch it live from the website like the grand slams?

to be honest i'd pray to stay away from nole as far as possible. for me he's like the top benchmark, get past him and you'll prolly breeze through the rest.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah there's a live stream but I think you have to pay or something I'm not sure. There are other streaming sites though that are for free. 

He's like the new nadal in terms of mental strength.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 20, 2014)

and delpo drops out. i don't get it though. why is he troubled by his left wrist when he's a right hander?


----------



## Schneider (Mar 21, 2014)

probably something to do with his backhand. kinda annoying to be unable to consistently shoot them laser point-accurate two-handers. 

i'm a one-hander btw.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 21, 2014)

Does it really make that big a difference? Well I'm no player so I guess I wouldn't really know.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 21, 2014)

one of the advantages of a two-handed backhand over a one-hander is it's control and consistency, which is the point of grabbing your racket with both hands. and imo each people may vary, perhaps in general both hands exert an even 50-50 control over the shot, but my coach said that the left hand is supposed to exert larger control over the right, in which the right is just there to "assist" and thus functionally closer to a mirrored forehand. but i'm sure there are players whose right hand exerts >50% control (like me before i switched sides).

case in point, it might be that del potro's injury hampered him enough to affect his game, in which his left hand played a large role for his backhand stability. didn't watch the match tho, did he get busted on his backhand side a lot?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 21, 2014)

that makes sense. so that pretty much means until he gets that left wrist sorted out we won't be seeing much of him. that's kinda sad.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 23, 2014)

I just went to the Sony Ericsson.
AND I ALMOST GOT FEDERER'S AUTOGRAPH.
I WAS ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE DANGLING MY TENNIS BALL IN HIS FACE FOR HIM TO SIGN (on a practice court, god knows I didn't have seats that good in the actual stadium), AND HE DIDN'T SIGN MINE.
UGHHHH.
AND I HAD FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY DAY AND NIGHT TICKETS, AND HE PLAYED FRIDAY DAY, SO I DIDN'T GET TO SEE HIM PLAY, EITHER.

But, I did get to see Isner, Wawrinka, Venus, Serena, Rafa, Hewitt, Murray, and Sharapova play. So, I think it makes up for it.
The Sharapova match was really exciting, too; a lot more than the scoreline might indicate.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 23, 2014)

fuck i'm jelly.  one of these days i'm going to attend one of them majors and get everyone's autographs


----------



## Schneider (Mar 24, 2014)

i've got to get that one of these days. especially before fed retires. i'll be damned if he hangs his racket before i get to see him live. 

but the ones i can manage are only shanghai masters and the beijing 500 series


----------



## Snowless (Mar 24, 2014)

Those are both really good tournaments, though. 
I think they'd both be fun.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 25, 2014)

and dolgopolov defeats stan who is no longer the man  

i'm rooting for a nadal-dolgopolov rematch in the semis


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 25, 2014)

Well Murray seems to be getting better...

I expect a Djoko straight sets win tho


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 25, 2014)

From this point on it's going to be loads interesting. I agree though murray's got nothing on nole as of this time. Federer is the opposite.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 25, 2014)

stan is still drunk from the party after having his virginity slammed. 

i got this weird hunch that dolgopolov, nishikori and dimitrov will reign supreme in the future, just like status quo's fed, nadal and nole. or are there any other contenders?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 26, 2014)

i'd put gulbis in there if he were more consistent.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 26, 2014)

nishikori is putting up a fight. 

if we get to see a dolgo vs nishikori match it'll be the birth of a new era. they'll have to go through fucking nole and nadal first tho.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 26, 2014)

and nishikori pulled through. 

let's see if the torch is going to be passed.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 27, 2014)

holy shit nishikori that was brilliant!


----------



## Schneider (Mar 27, 2014)

well it turns out dolgo went home.. status quo seems going strong, and nadal won't be having his revenge any time soon.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 27, 2014)

too bad about dolgopolov and even raonic. they were promising in this tournament. but promising alone isn't enough. nadal's going to be in the finals. i just don't see berdych beating him.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 28, 2014)

baseline grindfest for the finals anyone? unless nishikori slaps nole that is.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm looking forward to another nole-nadal contest


----------



## Schneider (Mar 28, 2014)

nadal vs nole :WOW

let the animalistic screams and rallying onslaughts  begin!!


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 29, 2014)

Baseline gods!


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 30, 2014)

And djokovic destroys nadal


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 31, 2014)

federer is back in the top 4. and the frenchmen slip out of the top 10. this is rather interesting. let's see for how long stan can keep his top 3 rank.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 31, 2014)

nadal attempted a net game against boris becker's pupil. he paid for his sins. 

why did i get this sudden feeling that fed tossed miami on purpose in order to hit the davis cup?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 31, 2014)

but he didn't though.


----------



## Savior (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm hoping someone can take down Nadal in the French this year. Just don't know who can...

Nole is the best choice but I don't really have much faith in him. Rafa is just too dominant. It's unfair!


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 3, 2014)

other than soderling, nole's the only one who got close to beating rafa at his best and at his preferred surface. the way it looks now, there's no better chance than this year's fo to topple the king once and for all. 

i don't know how well stan can adapt to the surface against the king of clay so i'm not too hopeful regarding him. federer i think we can automatically discount unless some divine intervention grants him the miracle to beat nadal in the fo. 

so yeah it's still going to be nole.


----------



## Snowless (Apr 6, 2014)

If Switzerland loses this davis cup round to Kazhkstan, I am going to throw a tantrum like a five year old child.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 6, 2014)

Get your vocal cords ready


----------



## Snowless (Apr 6, 2014)

Stan's still playing like shit. This isn't good.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 6, 2014)

maybe he's still drunk from the aussie open crown.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 6, 2014)

lol he lost the first set already.


----------



## Snowless (Apr 6, 2014)

But, they pulled it through.
Thank god.
This is Fed's best chance to get a davis cup, the second best thing missing from his resume.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 6, 2014)

too bad. kukushkin fuckin choked


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry for Britain to go out today to Italy but it's been a great Davis Cup considering we we've come from over the last few years.


----------



## Snowless (Apr 7, 2014)

Even if he didn't this weekend, Berdych can still play in the later rounds, right?


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 8, 2014)

lol berdych. why do i not give a single fuck about him? 

anyway. they should really make a masters 1000 grass court tourney. the aegon championships would be great.


----------



## Snowless (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh, I dislike Berdych a lot, too.
He's one of my least favorite players on the tour, eclipsed by only maybe Camila Giorgi.
Was just curious, because he would an otherwise mediocre Czech Republic team a very significant threat in the Davis Cup.

And a grass 1000 would be perfect. Grass is such an under represented surface.
Besides Wimbledon, Halle, AEGON, and Newport are the only grass tournaments on the tour, right? And they're all 250's, I think.


Edit: I just checked and wow, there were more than I thought. 
Apparently there are 3 AEGONs, 1 in London (mens), 1 in Eastbourne (mens and womens), and 1 in Birmingham. (womens)
Another men and women's mixed is in Den Bosch.
Apparently Stuttgart is going to switch to grass, too.

So actually 6 minor grass tournaments for men and 3 for women.
Better than I thought, at least on the men's side.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 10, 2014)

He just lacks charisma and class. He probably the least liked of all players in the top 20. 

I don't like how those grass court tournaments are all minor besides wimbledon. Although at least the atp is upgrading the one at queen's to a 500 next year.


----------



## Snowless (Apr 10, 2014)

Are they really? I didn't know that.
Well, looks like all of the top are going to flock to that one, instead of playing all the different ones, like Halle and whatnot.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 10, 2014)

You're aware Federer always plays at Halle, right?


----------



## Snowless (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, of course. I follow Federer more closely than anyone else.
But I'm saying if AEGON gets upgraded to a 500, he's going to start playing there instead.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 10, 2014)

Snowless said:


> Yes, of course. I follow Federer more closely than anyone else.
> But I'm saying if AEGON gets upgraded to a 500, he's going to start playing there instead.



Not really. He's always prepared at Halle like some others for years which won't change because of a few ranking points.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 10, 2014)

it was announced some time ago. but yeah, federer probably would not switch from halle even after the latter becomes an atp 500 event. he doesn't play for ranks anymore. at least that will be his excuse if he comes up short of the top few spots


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 12, 2014)

first clay court masters 1000 coming up. i hope nole prevails


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/video/2014/apr/03/andy-murray-replacement-coach-ivan-lendl-video

Murray needs to get his shit together 

I was under the impression he had already decided on one after ledl left


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 13, 2014)

Lol murray. On and off the court he remains a joke


----------



## Schneider (Apr 17, 2014)

so fed may or may not play in french open.

roland garros is all yours nole


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 17, 2014)

i don't think fed is a real contender for rg anyway. it's rather obvious nadal will be in the final, and the other only rightful finalist should be nole. but between the two, nole would have the harder time against fed.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 17, 2014)

also, nice looking qf lineup for monte carlo.


----------



## Snowless (Apr 17, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> i don't think fed is a real contender for rg anyway. it's rather obvious nadal will be in the final, and the other only rightful finalist should be nole. but between the two, nole would have the harder time against fed.



Or maybe Soderling will make his dramatic comeback at the French Open.



On a serious note, I wouldn't discount Murray, if he gets his form back by then.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 18, 2014)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, murray will not amount to anything on clay. His best shot is at grass and the faster hard courts. That's it. 

Also, the king of clay is no more. Dat ferrer


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 18, 2014)

nearly perfect semifinal for monte carlo. should have been the top 4 seeds but lol nadal. 

anyway, stan vs ferrer looks incredibly interesting. i will watch it with bated breath.


----------



## Snowless (Apr 19, 2014)

Probably not going to watch Stan vs. Ferrer, seeing as how it's 4 in the morning, and the match is at 7:30.
But I will make sure to watch Federer vs. Djoker at 9.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 19, 2014)

i'll be watching both because bamf.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 19, 2014)

Nole isn't playing his best. That wrist is giving him problems. His serves just don't have the kick they usually do.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 19, 2014)

Stan the Man


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm getting angry at this match. Nole just isn't playing well at all. Guess I'm not going to watch it anymore.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 19, 2014)

Hopefully this Monte Carlo final will be a preview of the French Open final 

Not sure who to cheer for though


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 19, 2014)

Stan all the way. The man deserves it.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 19, 2014)

finally, fed's best chance to get monte carlo


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2014)

STANIMAL


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 20, 2014)

Fail Fed, just flopped.  Stan is the man.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 27, 2014)

fed choked on his last set 

in other news, nishikori just took barcelona open


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 28, 2014)

The new generation is finally stepping up


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2014)

Rafa cba with MM clay events anymore. Just focusing on RG.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 29, 2014)

people are beating rafa on clay left and right. this isn't something i'm used to.


----------



## Schneider (May 2, 2014)

he's having a bit of something that hit federer in 2013. 

but really, even with currently getting teabagged on clay left and right he's got nothing left to prove that he's the de facto clay emperor and the greatest specialist of all time with 90%+ rate on clay surface (and near fuckin 100% on rg). him losing april or perhaps this year's clay season will only be a microscopic blemish on his clay blanket,  unless he keeps getting teabagged until retirement at say, 40. even with that, he still has his crushing h2h records with federer and other greats.

speaking of upcoming rg ,with  no1e having an injury and federer having a baby i'd say nadal's chances are pretty good this year if he has his confidence. should watch out for wawrinka and nishikori though.


----------



## Schneider (May 5, 2014)

rest in peace wta's elena baltacha.

british number one from late 2009 to mid 2012 won 11 itf titles, reached career high at rank 49, played 39 times in the fed cup from 2003 to 2012 and the 2012 olympics, all while carrying a liver condition ever since she was 19. a generous athlete, she opened a tennis school post-retirement for kids from all backgrounds to learn to play. she finally fell to liver cancer. she was 30.


----------



## CrazyAries (May 6, 2014)

Another set of twins for Federer; boys this time! He and Mirka have a full house.


----------



## Risyth (May 6, 2014)

And there goes his 1% shot at the gold.


----------



## Schneider (May 11, 2014)

holy shit madrid finals nadal is in deep shit as of now.

bitches be damned nishikori what kind of sorcery is this!?


----------



## GearsUp (May 11, 2014)

he deserves it, base kei. 

Hope he wins a slam.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 11, 2014)

Damn Nishikori, you will win at the Roland Garros 

Now i feel the urge to get his autograph, i will stalk him when he comes to Rome.


----------



## Jαmes (May 13, 2014)

injury fucking with nole and nishi


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 13, 2014)

Fed comes back to Rome after talking to Wife.

Also another set of twins

Fed doesn't disappoint 

No new balls please


----------



## Schneider (May 14, 2014)

the double twins onslaught seems to choke him on his first rome round though.


----------



## Jαmes (May 15, 2014)

fed is still homesick


----------



## Jαmes (May 15, 2014)

stan lost


----------



## Schneider (May 18, 2014)

another nole nadal final incoming


----------



## Jαmes (May 18, 2014)

Yeah looking forward to it. Doesn't matter to me who wins but here's hoping it's nole


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 18, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> Yeah looking forward to it. Doesn't matter to me who wins but here's hoping it's nole



Nole wins in 3 sets

Good final but Murray vs Nadal match was better


----------



## Jαmes (May 18, 2014)

nole with the big win 

i don't care about murray so


----------



## Jαmes (May 18, 2014)

i can't help cursing that wrist injury nole had in monte carlo and that sidelined him from madrid. i'm fairly sure if it weren't for it, he'd have defended his monte carlo crown and most likely given nadal a run for his money, although i don't think he'd have won in madrid because lol spanish crowd and nole seems to have a thing with crowds.


----------



## Savior (May 18, 2014)

Solid win by Nole. Is this the year someone finally knocks off Rafa? *crosses fingers*


----------



## Jαmes (May 18, 2014)

to follow in the footsteps of robin soderling


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2014)

Djoko is something like 11-4 in is last 15 meeting with Nadal including 4 wins on clay.


----------



## Jαmes (May 18, 2014)

he is nadal's kryptonite.


----------



## Nic (May 21, 2014)

> After defeating Rafael Nadal to win his third Italian Open on Sunday, Novak Djokovic dedicated his victory to his flooded homeland of Serbia. On Tuesday he went a step further, donating his entire check from the tournament to relief efforts, according to the ATP.
> Following his victory in Rome, Djokovic drew with his racket a heart on the clay surface.
> 
> 
> ...


 
got to love Djoko.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2014)

The girl Serena played today was really attractive.


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2014)

pictures?


----------



## Schneider (May 26, 2014)

wtf happened nishi


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2014)

pretty typical day.  hope it won't be raining the entire two weeks though.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 26, 2014)

Stan lost in the first round?


----------



## Schneider (May 27, 2014)

yes, and with a lot of errors. official word is with him now a big slam contender the massive expectations apparently put him in the shits.

hope there'll be no more upsets. especially for no1e or fed (if nadal somehow goes out a bit early).


----------



## Nic (May 27, 2014)

Nadal has smooth sailing until Murray if Murray even gets there.


----------



## Jαmes (May 27, 2014)

Murray isn't going to get far


----------



## Nic (May 27, 2014)

well it is his worst surface and he hasn't played great in a while.....


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

Serena lost.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 28, 2014)

Wow, one of the only things me and Nic agree on. Fuck Serena. Hate her


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

yeah can't wait until she leaves the game for good.


----------



## Sieves (May 28, 2014)

with serena out maybe this is finally _finally_ radwanska's slam. thank you muguruza

i'm weary of serena anyway, i'm ready for someone like a sloane to step up and take over 

a little upset that stan is out, but he'll bounce back.


----------



## Jαmes (May 29, 2014)

it's halep's slam to win


----------



## Nic (May 29, 2014)

i'd be happy if halep won it.  Time for some new blood.


----------



## Jαmes (May 29, 2014)

she has this tendency to play poorly right after every achievement. like the first time she reached the qf of a slam and the first time she broke the top 10.


----------



## Nic (May 29, 2014)

she's ranked fourth now so she's obviously been consistent to a point.


----------



## Jαmes (May 30, 2014)

she certainly has. hopefully she goes all the way this time. with serena, li, and aga out, she should have the best chances.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 1, 2014)

gulbis beats federer in 5 sets.

i knew he was going to win it. i just knew it


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2014)

Gulbis is a lot like how Safin used to be.  Hugely talented game while being a head case.  Not that surprised seeing Fed lose here considering his age and the surface.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 1, 2014)

his temper is rather short but his talent is the exact opposite. 

although his forehand is hella ugly.


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2014)

Djoko is just destroying Tsonga.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 1, 2014)

Apparently nadal's back is playing up, good chances for djokovic to get the set


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2014)

His back?  Can't be that bad considering how easily he destroyed his last opponent.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 1, 2014)

doubt his back is going to give him too much trouble. it wouldn't be a real french open title for nole without beating nadal for it so i'm hoping it isn't going to affect the king of clay's game.


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2014)

i don't see any story about his back acting up though.  Where is that from?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 1, 2014)

Googling "nadal back" brought up a lot of stories for me, although I heard about it from some commentary during a match earlier today, it's just about a quote from him about his serve being affected, probably should've added a smiley as i wasn't being totally serious


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 1, 2014)

Mis Translation apparently, Uncle Tony said he's back is fine.


----------



## Savior (Jun 2, 2014)

Time for Nole to step it up and win his first French Open.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 2, 2014)

update: day 2845233536835: this is not radwanska's slam 

you guys are saying halep, i like her chances and she's playing well. it would be hilarious if maria capitalized on the top 3 seeds being out and got her second french. she's a cow on clay, yeah right. she's been playing better here the last couple of years. so for me its either halep or sharapova. outside chances with errani and muguruza, the giant slayer.

bye bye fed, maybe at wimby? 

i've got my money on nole now on the men's side, only because i'd like to see him win his first french. god forbid nadal keep another champion of his era from getting a french win. the way djoker dismantled tsonga...he's definitely good


----------



## Nic (Jun 2, 2014)

Back bothering him is such BS especially after today's game.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 2, 2014)

Sharapova will win.

Nole/Nadal will win.

Everybody else pack their bags.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 2, 2014)

Halep will not even get pass Errani or even Kuznetsova lol.


----------



## Nic (Jun 2, 2014)

Bouchard will win.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 3, 2014)

SuarezNavchoke 4-1 in 2 sets and loses both.
Muguruza shots have depth but no direction, it's always in the middle,all you have to do is step back and trade with her. Sharapova did that in the 2nd and 3rd sets. Her fh won't work either if the other player have top spin on their shots. 

Sharapova too mental for these players who can't play mind games :lol:.

Bouchard capitalized on the weak mind again Ivanovic choked in Australia too.


----------



## Nic (Jun 3, 2014)

Bouchard reaching the semis.


----------



## Nic (Jun 3, 2014)

man Raonic is always a pain to play against.  Djoker with the first two sets.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 3, 2014)

Gulbis is in beast mode; threat to djokovic?


----------



## Nic (Jun 3, 2014)

If he's on top of his game in the semis I would definitely say yes.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 3, 2014)

Noles biggest challenge will be Wingis.


----------



## Nic (Jun 3, 2014)

kind of weird to me that Djoko has dominated the last 8 months of tennis winning 5 of 6 ATP 1000 Masters he's entered including 4 straight wins over Nadal and he still isn't #1 in the rankings.  I guess not participating in the Madrid Tournament hurt but meh.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 3, 2014)

the ranking system is weird. but that's that. 

nole must prevail against gulbis  

also, nadal vs ferrer is mighty interesting.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 4, 2014)

ferrer took the first set 

interesting...


----------



## Sieves (Jun 4, 2014)

Nic said:


> Bouchard will win.



Can't wait for sharapova vs bouchard 


can these espn announcers be on nadal's dick any more? i guess its justified at the french, but still. give ferrer some credit :/


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 4, 2014)

I was hoping for a competitive match but Ferrer is just crashing down right now.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 4, 2014)

Gael's shifts in mental level were crazy in that match


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2014)

hopefully Murray can bring his A game on Friday.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 4, 2014)

Typical Monfils, he'll never change (sigh)

Murray has done well to get to the Semis.

Expect him to go out in 4 sets to Nadal but he's had a good tournament and I expect him to be ready for his title defence in Wimbledon.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 4, 2014)

Nic said:


> hopefully Murray can bring his A game on Friday.



He'll do alright, but Rome aside, I don't see Murray pushing him to 5 sets.

Djoko looks like the man to beat atm.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 4, 2014)

Gotta admit, I didn't think murray would win against monfils. But then again that 5th set was all gael losing wind. 

4 sets looks very likely for nadal-murray but yeah, rafa's as good as in the finals.

And yay simona!! pek


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> He'll do alright, but Rome aside, I don't see Murray pushing him to 5 sets.
> 
> Djoko looks like the man to beat atm.


 
I don't know if Djoko is the one to beat, Nadal really played great today imo, even the first set he lost was more about Ferrer making incredible shots than Nadal playing badly.


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2014)

Sieves said:


> Can't wait for sharapova vs bouchard
> 
> 
> can these espn announcers be on nadal's dick any more? i guess its justified at the french, but still. give ferrer some credit :/


 yeah Bouchard looks like she could be the next big tennis star, she's only 20 and has really been playing well lately.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 4, 2014)

I just think Djoko's level is up from last time they met in Paris

He seems like he's is more ready this time for Rafa

Gulbis is dangerous but he's gonna face a man bang in form


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2014)

ugh we're getting a Novak/Rafa final aren't we?


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2014)

Most likely. Although is that supposed to be a shocker.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2014)

So fucking boring


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2014)

well at least with those two you don't immediately know the winner.  It's not like watching a damn Nadal vs Fed and knowing right away that Nadal is going to win.......


----------



## Sieves (Jun 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> So fucking boring



the boringest

not even a word but that's how bad it is

a grind at every turn

djoko/murray is worser, if that's even possible

i'm hoping for another stan/djoko matchup in a grand slam..perhaps in the us open? 2013 Australian fourth round never forget




Nic said:


> well at least with those two you don't immediately know the winner.  It's not like watching a damn Nadal vs Fed and knowing right away that Nadal is going to win.......


poor fed, nadal has always been in his head.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2014)

it's that one handed back hand.  Nadal's top spin kills it every time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2014)

Stan's win at the AO was supposed to bring about change dammit


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Stan's win at the AO was supposed to bring about change dammit


 the fact that he's older than Djoko and Nadal and it took him a 10-8 victory in the fifth set to dethrone Djoko should have proven otherwise.  Now if I see some 20 year old player doing that, then we're talking.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 5, 2014)

simona halep better win this whole damn thing.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2014)

I hope Eugenie doesn't choke


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2014)

looks like it's going to be up to Halep to beat the Russian.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 5, 2014)

halep vs sharapova, as expected.

it would be awesome to see halep capitalize on her tear to win a major 

bouchard definitely has a bright future though. i like both her and sloane, but i think bouchard's mental game is stronger which should help her go further quicker. she's a fighter, like maria


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2014)

All in on Halep here.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 5, 2014)

halep 0-3 vs maria... this would be a great place to change that stat to 1-3


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 5, 2014)

Payback for madrid!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 6, 2014)

Halep backhand defense is bad, Sharapova will smash that side to pieces.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 6, 2014)

Top two too good


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2014)

I can't believe people in Britain were saying Murray was going to beat nadal when really they forget the first rule of clay

You don't beat nadal on Clay.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 6, 2014)

unless you're djokovic, ferrer, almagro, soderling, or even zeballos


----------



## Nic (Jun 6, 2014)

Djoko vs Nadal final.  This is the biggest shock and surprise of the decade.


----------



## Savior (Jun 6, 2014)

Shame we have to see/hear Scrampova in the finals once again. 

I think Nole Nadal could be a classic. Nole needs to step it up and show that he can be dominant once again.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 6, 2014)

Nemesis you left yourself too open 

Murray got a pasting, Nadal looked in the mood

No messing about

Wonder if Djoko can resist him if he's in this form...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2014)

fuck
this
shit

I hope Novak wins cause Nadal is a cheating juicer, but honestly i hate this final.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 7, 2014)

Nol has the best chance of dethroning nadal in rg. But he won't be able to do that in his form against gulbis.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 7, 2014)

congratulations sharapova for winning over roland garros.

may you be loud as always in the courts and in bed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 7, 2014)

Halep you tried.

Nole 4tw tommorow .


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 8, 2014)

About to start, i'm going with Nadal on this one. Nole will win @Wimbledon.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 8, 2014)

So it begins. Nadal all the way.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 8, 2014)

Welp.... Maybe next year

Heh, spoke too soon


----------



## Savior (Jun 8, 2014)

I can't believe this. Ridiculous...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 8, 2014)

Just embarrassing on the crucial points, netting easy backhands and forehands and give short returns for Rafa's forehands to attack. Lol Rafa was about to pass out too.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 8, 2014)

Nadal.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 8, 2014)

9 FO. holy shit.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 9, 2014)

oh nole why did you have to choke 

saw the match, seen buttload of errors, especially on his backhand side. what nerves can do to your deadliest asset during times of need, but i guess that happens when you're a match away from completing a career grand slam.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 9, 2014)

This FO was terrible


----------



## Schneider (Jun 13, 2014)

wow. nadal just got smoked by a rasta in halle grass. early.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 14, 2014)

Schneider said:


> wow. nadal just got smoked by a rasta in halle grass. early.



Nadal clearly tanked that match. He does better when it comes to Grand Slams, where it matters the most. This year's Wimbledon should be interesting, I think Djokovic will win it, he needs a slam asap. He hasn't won a slam in well over a year now plus that final ratio he has with slams is atrocious.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 14, 2014)

Should have hit 15 by now* His back <x

Lol losers like Bekcer and Borg bitter saying he won't win another one. Get loss> grandpas.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 14, 2014)

Nadal will reach his 15th slam, has a better chance at the US Open than Wimbledon but I think Djokovic will take the remaining 2 slams. His mind must be going ballistic with his conversion rate in the finals. Also everyone says, every year that Nadal won't win the FO because of Djokovic and yet he proves them wrong every year. A Grand Slam every year for 10 consecutive years is amazing.

In the last year SF against Djokovic (could call it the defacto final), Nadal hit 22 winners against Djokovic in the 5th set alone. The guy is nuts. This year he demolished Murray.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 17, 2014)

already seeing commercials for us open  

at least federer will always have halle


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 20, 2014)

Who you guys going for in Wimbledon? My favorite is Djokovic, he is due for a win at a slam right about now otherwise he'll be heading towards Lendl territory.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 22, 2014)

even if his game deteriorated with age, i'll always root for federer on his playground until the day he retires. my second fave though, would be nole. dude's been in a slam drought for too long. hoping he passes the 10 mark before 30.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 22, 2014)

I bet an outsider will win this year.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 22, 2014)

Stan the Man or Federer


----------



## Schneider (Jun 22, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> I bet an outsider will win this year.



i'm waiting for a 20 yo outsider that will send nadal home in the second half of roland garros 

that'd be an epic fed-sampras moment


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 22, 2014)

shockingly I will be rooting for Rafa.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 23, 2014)

Rafa Nadal vs. Lukas Rosol Part 2

The most anticipated match


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 23, 2014)

Djokovic is serving bagels and breadsticks.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4xQfe41OrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 25, 2014)

Rosol vs Nadal rematch tomorrow. Come on Rosol, don't let me down 

Upset material right there.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 26, 2014)

ITS HAPPENING AGAINNNNNNN


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 26, 2014)

Dis Kyrgios/Gasquet match


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 26, 2014)

>Roidal celebrating like he has won the tournament


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 26, 2014)

Urgh, if Nadal reaches the 2nd week, he'll easily reach the final because the grass courts play like hard courts or green clay after. Damn it Rosol, a set ahead as well.

Federer is having it easy, good form. 

Djokovic should get to the semis quiet comfortably, I don't see Tsonga or Berdych stopping him. This time he'll beat Murray if he reaches the semis.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 28, 2014)

LOL shocking. 

Nadal loses the first set 6-7 then proceeds himself to beat the living piss out of Kukushkin by beating him 6-1, 6-1, 6-1.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2014)

Great day for Sharapova.  Her formula for grand slam success has worked out once again.  Sharapova cannot beat Williams.  But she does really well against everyone else in grand slams.  If someone else beats Williams for her she is usually the favorite; especially on grass.  And it just happened.  Williams is out.

I personally will continue to root for Wozniacki.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 28, 2014)

bye bye serena! off to join li, i suppose

finally woman's tennis getting exciting

rooting for bouchard (her odds are 8-1 of winning, i believe, better than halep's 9-1), halep, radwanska, etc. it's good to see the new generation making strides


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 28, 2014)

Wimbledon is the best tournament for great upsets. For women's side my favorite Ivanovic is out so will be going for Bouchard. Radawanska has a tendency to choke but we'll see where she goes. For the tournament, Sharapova is the favorite to win now. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AB0GqpLjYs[/YOUTUBE]

That inside out forehand has to be over 9000!


----------



## Schneider (Jun 29, 2014)

placing shots under nadal's forehand reach is arguably the best recipe for disaster in current tennis.

many learned the hard way :ignoramus


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2014)

Yep, I'm not a fan of Nadal but I have to say Nadal's forehand is the GOAT forehand, even better than prime Federer's. As a Djokovic fan, in slams, I hate seeing Nadal's DTL forehand, he always saves the down the line forehand for slams against Djokovic. In non-slams, Nadal uses CC forehands against Djokovic lol fucking smart play.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 1, 2014)

it's hard to pick the goat out of those 2. both are legendary, but the reasons that made them are different. prime fed is known for his near/absolute control over the shot while nadal for the sheer monstrosity display. fed packs a nice punch and spin but it doesn't get close to the action nadal puts on the ball, however he can fire the shot anywhere he wants to from any position with laser accuracy. dtl, cc, inhuman angles, etc you name it. a major reason why prime fed is invincible except nadal on clay.

nadal's build and motion is designed to hit a goddamn meteorite out of his forehand. perhaps nowhere near prime fed's directional control but see as your error rate shoots to holy shit level in your attempt to return it. that's when you know someone's special, when they can handle that (case in point, nole).


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2014)

Nole is the only one who can handle the spin well. Lately it's just his mentality which has let him down but the physicality is there. He needs to win a GS beating Nadal in the process to get some confidence back, last time he beat Nadal at a GS was is Aussie Open 2012! The last 4 meetings they had in a GS, Nadal won them all, mostly with the DTL forehand which goes to Novak's forehand (his weaker spot). 

Nole has looked excellent so far in Wimbledon, did you see the Tsonga match? Nole was invincible. That return at the end was ....

Oh yeah...and Sharapova is out!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2014)

can nadal stop freaking losing the first set


----------



## Sieves (Jul 1, 2014)

so I had never heard of this guy Kyrgios before, but he's good, and probably has more of an upside than Tomic 

AND GO KIRBY :WOW


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2014)

i kept my eye on him for a while but more so during the australian open this year. 

too bad he lost the second set though. i still hope he can somehow beat nadal but he's going to need a lot of consistency. his serves are amazing.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 1, 2014)

i don't want to jinx it, but as long as he doesn't fade away, he'll definitely have his chances


----------



## Schneider (Jul 1, 2014)

His backhand return gives a bit of nole vibe. That and his half assed crotchshot.

Bet nadal got his jimmies rustled a bit.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2014)

Sieves said:


> i don't want to jinx it, but as long as he doesn't fade away, he'll definitely have his chances



neither do i. but of all the players nadal's faced so far, kyrgios definitely has the best shot. 



Schneider said:


> His backhand return gives a bit of nole vibe. That and his half assed crotchshot.
> 
> Bet nadal got his jimmies rustled a bit.



the one thing i wish he were able to do though is the dtl backhand. notice how nadal doesn't go to cover the deuce court when kyrgios gives him a cc backhand.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 1, 2014)

He did an agassi shot once. But yes, if he does that more often nadal could be going home tonight.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 1, 2014)

what composure from kyrgios

what a brilliant 40-0 hold of serve for the match

what a young talent


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2014)

and indeed kyrgios meets my expectations


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2014)

Rafa doesn't have much time left with his injuries. Need to win 3 more


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2014)

he probably will. french open next year would be his best chance imo. too many young guns are now giving him a headache on hard courts and nole is still going to be mighty dangerous for him on that surface. 

he might as well kiss his us open trophy goodbye


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2014)

Nadal has a legit shot at the US Open...the court is faster and the bounce is higher also than the Aussie plexicushion surface. This new guy has a brilliant future, I can tell, he's got a warrior vibe around him, like how Nadal and Djokovic have and he doesn't look like Bernard Tomic the *tank* engine


----------



## Schneider (Jul 1, 2014)

and to home nadal went. hope this wild card kid can be fed/nadal tier material in the future.

and there goes my fed nadal semi.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2014)

here's hoping nole wins wimby this year and reclaims no.1


----------



## Sure (Jul 1, 2014)

To be fair, Tomic the tank engine did get to the Wimbledon QF when he was 18 and he beat Soderling on the way there, but Kyrgios has such a clutch serve, he aced so many deuce points vs freakin Nadal who is the beast at defending 1st serves..


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2014)

30+ aces...wow. And it's official, Nadal's grass game is gone. I always like to give someone a third try but he's not winning Wimbledon again. HC and Clay he has chances. Hopefully Djokovic gets a RG if Nadal goes out early too, his best choice.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 1, 2014)

i'm hoping federerer wins another wimby~

but dat kyrgios. will be keeping an eye on him from now on


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2014)

He's got a legit shot now, no Nadal in the semis. I want Djokovic to win Wimby, needs a GS, it's been 18 months since he won the last one


----------



## Schneider (Jul 1, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> here's hoping nole wins wimby this year and reclaims no.1



Nah federer is moving strong this year. 

Nole can have us open. 



Pocalypse said:


> 30+ aces...wow. And it's official, Nadal's grass game is gone. I always like to give someone a third try but he's not winning Wimbledon again. HC and Clay he has chances. Hopefully Djokovic gets a RG if Nadal goes out early too, his best choice.



Nadal got hit left and right in this year's clay season. Perhaps his prime has really began to decline.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2014)

I read Rafa book today, damn he's afraid of alot of things


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2014)

Schneider said:


> Nadal got hit left and right in this year's clay season. Perhaps his prime has really began to decline.



Lol from what I've learnt about Nadal, he doesn't give out his best at the non slam tournaments, kind of like to keep a low profile so players like Djokovic don't get accustomed to it. He's lost to a lot of people on clay Masters this year but battered them at Rolland Garros. 

The beating he gave Andy Murray in the semi final was out of this world...I still think he can win at RG, he'll prolly be more motivated to be the first and only man to win 10 majors at a single event. Only one man has beaten Nadal at Philippe Chatrier and that's Soderling...other than that his record at RG is 66-1. 

lol I just don't underestimate him anymore, I've learn from the wins against Djokovic he has had in recent years.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 1, 2014)

I hope Nick can recover in time for tonight's match, Milos will not be easy even after beating Rafa


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2014)

It would be amazing to see kyrgios in the finals. Only to lose to nole


----------



## Sieves (Jul 2, 2014)

Nick is the first man ranked outside the top 100 to beat a No. 1 player in a major in 22 years, apparently. Maybe he'll win a grand slam soon.

That also makes Nadal the 1st No. 1 to go out to a player outside the top 100 in a major in 22 years


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 2, 2014)

Nick is also the most recent 19 year old player to beat the World no.1 and guess who was the previous one? Nadal, who beat Federer at RG in 2005 and ended up winning it...the tides are changing but we'll see how far this guy goes. I think he will beat Raonic, Nick has a better game, ground strokes and moves better...plus he has the serve to counter Raonic's. 

All Swiss quarter final today...Wawa and Fed 

Nole vs Cilic, Nole should come out in 3, max 4.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 2, 2014)

i rate dimitrov but damn i wouldn't have expected him to eat murray alive in wimby...

that was an all-around dismantling performance

now onto our all-swiss game...


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2014)

Murray


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 2, 2014)

Dimitrov destroyed Andy


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 2, 2014)

The greenhornes 

Nole at the 5th set against Cilic


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 2, 2014)

I thought Nole would have wrapped this up by now


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2014)

Come on cilic


----------



## Nic (Jul 2, 2014)

Man Djoko and Fed need to take advantage of both Nadal and Murray being out.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 2, 2014)

Roger Federerer! Over Stan! 

And Djoker! Murray out?! 

I don't want to jump ahead of myself, but I'd love a Djoker - Federer final. 

Then again, if Nick or Dimitrov can get through... that would be interesting


----------



## Nic (Jul 2, 2014)

tbh i wouldn't be shocked if neither Fed or Djoko made the finals.  Raonic's game is perfect for this surface and Djoko's game is weakest on grass.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 2, 2014)

Just what Novak needed,  a 5 setter. And what a blistering performace from the last 2 sets, he's looking very strong to win this. I don't see Dimitrov beating Djokovic, Murray was a like a brain fart today. 

And Nick is out...good performance from the youngster. If only he didn't face a servebot.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 2, 2014)

Congrats Nole on your 7th Slam


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 2, 2014)

Eh, he might have some problems with Federer. And this is grass where Fed beat prime Nole in 2012 in 4 sets. 

Lol Federer and Baby Federer both in the semis


----------



## Sieves (Jul 3, 2014)

...And Bouchard in the final. Hope she crushes Kvitova on her way to her first of many grand slam titles! 

A baby Fed - Fed final would be great


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 3, 2014)

Bouchard is fucking impressive, never thought she would beat Halep so early in her career. Want her to win the title, deserves it with her semi final performances in GS this year, and I hate Kvitova.

As usual, Novak to win tomorrow and the title hopefully. Federer to lose so Nole has a easier chance in the final, yeah...I gotta think tactically now


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 3, 2014)

Beating Baby Fed , than beating Fed would be easy 

Bouchard probably won't beat Kvitova. Kvitova won't give her time to play her flat shots. but will win a few slams in the future with Serena,Venus,Azarenka, Sharapova in the decline. (Sharapova is so slow she can't win anywhere but on Clay)

Kvitova is goating again after picking her old boyfriend Adam back up after he reached his age to have X.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 3, 2014)

Funny how clay used to be Sharapova's worst surface and now she has 2 slams there, and is her best surface  

If *Federror* shows up the it's easy 

But I need my boy to get 7 slams...I want Novak to reach 10 by the time his career is over.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 3, 2014)

Well Nole will probably win RG at some point , since Rafa doesn't have much time left 

I read Rafa's book, there's 5 things that stands out.

1.  How he keep reffering Fed as a ' Talented blessed freak'
2. How he cry in the shower after 2007 lost to Fed in Wimby
3. How he is so scared of the dark
4. How he is a Siscon, texting his Sister about eveyrthing 24.7
5. .How he doesn't think he has much time left with his injuries


----------



## Risyth (Jul 4, 2014)

*Let's go, Joker. *


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2014)

Baby Fed had 4 sps . Nole was choking hard though


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 4, 2014)

Tiebreakers are great aren't they

Had my heart in my throat the whole time


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2014)

Now come on Fed, make us whole.


----------



## Risyth (Jul 4, 2014)

*How would you feel if Fed himself won?*


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow, what a game. That court is atrocious at the moment, seriously injury prone. Another final for Djokovic, hopefully he fucking converts it to a trophy and not a runner up plate. Man...I'm fucking tired from watching that game! Won't be long till Dimitrov wins a slam...the tide is definitely changing. I'd say maximum...2 more years for the top 4.


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2014)

I wouldn't say the tide is changing.  This is Rafa and Djokovic's worst surface.  I really don't ever see Dimitrov or Raonic being trully competitive against those two on any other surface until their games start sliding.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2014)

Fed breaks already 

I am ready for Nole vs Fed, but cheering for Fed


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

Nic said:


> I wouldn't say the tide is changing.  This is Rafa and Djokovic's worst surface.  I really don't ever see Dimitrov or Raonic being trully competitive against those two on any other surface until their games start sliding.



Wouldn't say this is Nadal's worst surface. This is his worst surface now but he's been in 5 finals and won 2 Wimbledons. The plexicushion surface at the Aussie is his worst surface because it's slow and with a low bounce, plus only 1 slam there. Djokovic's is the US Open...high bounce and faster court, same can be said for the Cincinatti masters which he's never won either.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Wouldn't say this is Nadal's worst surface. This is his worst surface now but he's been in 5 finals and won 2 Wimbledons. The plexicushion surface at the Aussie is his worst surface because it's slow and with a low bounce, plus only 1 slam there. Djokovic's is the US Open...high bounce and faster court, same can be said for the Cincinatti masters which he's never won either.



It isn't but it is now ever since he had that Knee injury, he can't move on grass and get in position to attack.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> It isn't but it is now ever since he had that Knee injury, he can't move on grass and get in position to attack.



Yeah he has to rely a lot to get on his forehand side, plus the quality of the players. As far as I know Kyrgios hit 70  winners...crazy play. Even Nadal said in the press conference that it was crazy play lol

Anyway, Fed up a set. I've been switching back and forth between the football  and Tennis game.


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2014)

Fed is going to win another Wimbledon, don't see Djoko being able to beat Fed on this surface even if he's old.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

Woah...not even a tiebreak in a Raonic match? What is this trickery? 

Heading towards a Fed v Nole final, Nole has to win the first set. Otherwise he's done.

Edit -- *FUCK!!* There's a statistic that every time Federer has won the Dubai 500 tourny, he ends up winning Wimbledon


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2014)

Raonic is playing terribly to be fair.  He's giving gimmes to fed.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

Welp, 6-4 6-4 6-4.

Chief Wiggum played terrible. This SF was a dud compared to the first.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 4, 2014)

holy jesus batman federer. just read from the blog that he only dropped ONE serve during this wimby.

as long as him, nole and nadal are around newbies won't ever catch a break around any slams.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd rather have Nadal play Djokovic on grass than Federer. Federer is a variety player and this troubles Novak whereas Novak is a rhythm player...worried as shit now for the final. 

Hoping Federror and Federer Shankredemption turn up


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2014)

Djoko would annihilate Rafa on grass. lol


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah, that's why I said I'd have him play against Novak rather than Fed


----------



## Schneider (Jul 4, 2014)

to be fair, maybe nadal loses his grass touch as he further evolves to perhaps the ultimate form of counterpuncher, as grass courts tend to favor servebots aggressive players rather than defensive plays (which is counterpuncher's basic form).


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 4, 2014)

i have faith in djokovic. just as i had faith in wawrinka in the aussie open final this year.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

So...Kvitova v Bouchard. Who takes it? I think Bouchard will take it, her first GS about to come up tomorrow! She doesn't strike me as nervous.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 5, 2014)

I can't wait till these guys retire and we finally have some variety and new blood not being held back



> So...Kvitova v Bouchard. Who takes it? I think Bouchard will take it, her first GS about to come up tomorrow! She doesn't strike me as nervous.



I hope Kvitova wins it


----------



## Schneider (Jul 5, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> i have faith in djokovic. just as i had faith in wawrinka in the aussie open final this year.



of course, since wawrinka played a bit like federer prime back then.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 5, 2014)

djokovic will find a way.  

also, i want kvitova to win it. since bouchard can go fuck herself for beating simona


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 5, 2014)

Nadal is quiet lucky he doesn't meet Federer in Wimbledon...he wants to keep that H2H at 23-10 and 9-2 in slams


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2014)

Kvitova destroying Bouchard, Kvitova peaking. Bouchard like said have no time on the ball.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 5, 2014)

kvitova


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2014)

Talk about destroyed lol. Bouchard meh she can't beat Power players


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow, what a stomp. Dud of a final as well


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 5, 2014)

And woman get equal pay 

Disgraceful


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 5, 2014)

One of the shittiest finals I ever saw, but then again this is women's Tennis. Come tomorrow, and no one will remember this match...all headlines will be on Nole and Fed.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 5, 2014)

Can we just kill off Womens Tennis

its such a joke now


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2014)

Bouchard got killed damn


----------



## God Movement (Jul 5, 2014)

Equal pay for this shite? Lol

Equal pay for equal work and equal revenue


----------



## Easley (Jul 5, 2014)

Bouchard didn't know what hit her. She was simply overwhelmed by Kvitova's power. When Petra plays like that she's very hard to beat, especially at Wimbledon. Bouchard played great tennis to reach the final but she wasn't allowed to play here. Her game plan was in tatters the moment Kvitova's first serve went in.

The women's game is in good shape overall, but Bouchard was clearly unprepared to face a more powerful opponent. She had no answer to Kvitova's serve and groundstrokes. 

A brutal beating.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow. I guess I jinxed it with all my excitement for Genie. Well congrats to Kvitova though, she played a great game, and she is so sweet and unassuming! 

I really liked how Genie was so disappointed. It kind of gave me shades of Makayla Merony being unimpressed with herself at the Olympics. You could tell Genie was not happy holding the runner up prize, which bodes well for her future. She'll work harder than ever to become a champion.

@James you got exactly what you wanted and then some 

Now onto Federer vs Djoker


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't know how I'll be tomorrow watching this. Seriously can't take another runner up plate tournament for Djokovic 



Make it happen dammit!


----------



## Savior (Jul 5, 2014)

Women's tennis is such a waste of time.

Hope our Hero Roger can pull off one last win.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 5, 2014)

Just think Fed's timing is abit off and he's not being aggressive enough in the Semis, Raonic made alot of stupid mistakes. Hope he's ready for this one


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 5, 2014)

Whoever wins we lose


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 5, 2014)

nole better win 

for the number 1 spot!


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

If Nole wins, he deserves the #1 spot. He's got the most master titles so far (3), just needs a slam in the mix. Then he'll have a month off to get ready for the Hard Court season.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 6, 2014)

Roger won the first set. 
He had some amazing points, but Djoko was the one that kept on being aggressive.

And now Nole seems to have injured his ankle


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

One set all...Djokovic looking a bit better, not that he already was. Fed and Nole both playing amazing tennis.

COME ON NOLE!

Nole needs to stop going on these choking walkabouts.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

Feds Service game has been awesome, it's been really hard for djoko to use his clear superiority with the ground game.  Hate tiebreaks overall, still though Djoko with that 2 sets to 1 lead.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

so quiet in here for a Wimbledon final.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

oh shit three break points for Nole.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

well there goes 1,

there goes 2

there goes 3 

ok here's a 4th, 

yes BROKEN. 

Broken right back. 

Nole Breaks back. 

Alright Nole Serving for the Match. 

fuck. 

Championship point for Nole. 

snuff out right away.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 6, 2014)

Want Fed to win this

one last trophy then I want this guy to retire


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

all the momentum now in Fed's corner.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

going to a fifth set.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 6, 2014)

Damn this is tense


----------



## Sine (Jul 6, 2014)

**


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

Ultimate maximum over 9000 fucking chokefest from Novak!!

How the fuck can you lose from being 5-2 up in the last set?! 

URGH!


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

Fed's got this.  SO many wasted chances for Djoko in finals.  First the Wimbledon, USO, FO, and it looks like Wimbledon again.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 6, 2014)

Can't breathe.

Go roger


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2014)

Can't believe he choked like that.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 6, 2014)

WHAT A MATCH

Federer spanking the ball

Djoker won't give in

Classic, as expected


----------



## Sieves (Jul 6, 2014)

So so so good


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 6, 2014)

Wanted fed to win but happy for djoko anyway


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

yes my anti jinx worked to offset James' run of Jinxing Nole at the finals.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 6, 2014)

Thought Federer would win this after that comeback from 5-2. Awesome match.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

Djokovic regaining the number 1 world ranking.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

Djokovic in tears.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 6, 2014)

The new "kids" other than kyrgios (maybe) suck compared to the top guys even old man fed


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!! NOVAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Finally! A GS under his best!! 7 GS champion!

Fucking fair play to Federer...what a contest.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2014)

the fourth set is why roger is the greatest.

congrats nole, hope he gets 10 slams before retiring, passing agassi before 30 as well as completing a career slam. 

i definitely can see fed in wimby finals next year, and one or two after that albeit with a bit more struggle.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

*Nic*

What tier do you rate Djokovic now? Ahead of Lendl? I think so. Tbh I never expected Djoko to win Wimbledon again since its grass but he has equaled a lot of records here.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> *Nic*
> 
> What tier do you rate Djokovic now? Ahead of Lendl? I think so. Tbh I never expected Djoko to win Wimbledon again since its grass but he has equaled a lot of records here.



hard to say especially when you count his dominance in the Masters. So yeah Lendl tier sounds about right.  I mean if he does win RG one day he could then claim to be the greatest all surface player ever.  He's won every Masters clay tournaments two of them multiple times.  Dude just wins constantly on every surface.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

For me he is ahead of Lendl and McEnroe...next up Agassi. 

I'm still in shock man...like...fuck. 18 months since he won a GS! Massive confidence to go in the US Open.

Also...good to hear Fed say he'll be back next year. No plans of retiring. Although if he won this Wimby, I think he would have called it quits.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

i actually like Lendl more than Agassi though.  But then again i all consider them around the same tier.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> For me he is ahead of Lendl and McEnroe...next up Agassi.
> 
> I'm still in shock man...like...fuck. 18 months since he won a GS! Massive confidence to go in the US Open.
> 
> Also...good to hear Fed say he'll be back next year. No plans of retiring. Although if he won this Wimby, I think he would have called it quits.



he's had quite a bounce back year.  He'll be back at #3 in the world rankings for one thing heading into his favorite time of the year, the indoor hard courts.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

Nic said:


> he's had quite a bounce back year.  He'll be back at #3 in the world rankings for one thing heading into his favorite time of the year, the indoor hard courts.



Yeah the courts are faster so it will suit Fed but I don't think he will do much in the HC. Nadal plays a lot better on HC nowadays and then there's also Djokovic. I want Djokovic to win the Cincinatti masters, only master which isn't in his cabinet. US Open is a huge bonus. 

Also...this final, Becker *indirectly* beat Edberg


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

Nadal still sucks for the most part on the indoor HC season. Djoko won every title of it last year.  He seems to do much better during the spring one. 

yeah don't know how he hasn't won the cinci Masters.  He's been to its finals four times. lol


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

Djokovic is also the only person to beat Federer at all 4 slams.

If he reaches the final of the USO, he has to win it. 4 finals there now...lol


----------



## Sure (Jul 6, 2014)

Could Djokovic end up as 3rd best ever behind Nadal/Federer in open era?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

Sure said:


> Could Djokovic end up as 3rd best ever behind Nadal/Federer in open era?



Depends on his mental attitude and he has to reach double digit figures. There's still Sampras (14) and Borg (11) out there. Doubt it...those numbers are too high.

But for competition, Djokovic has had the toughest competition to get through for his slams.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

Djoko has reach the finals of 12 of the last 16 GS.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

Nic said:


> Djoko has reach the finals of 12 of the last 16 GS.



He's reached 14 finals and won 7. That's a 0.5 ratio. 

Needs to be positive


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2014)

Sure said:


> Could Djokovic end up as 3rd best ever behind Nadal/Federer in open era?



nole is 27 now. if he gets 7 more including french open he'd be third in my book, greater than sampras.

assuming he is at the top of his game now and reaches it in his early 30s (general consensus when your form declines and physical limits kick in) he'd have to go federer prime on the slams.. unlikely, aside from not having a "home" like fed's wimby/nadal's rg, most of his peers are juggernauts and the young guns are getting more and more lethal day by day.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

he doesn't need 14 to be greater than Sampras.  Sampras never won shit on Clay.  Djoko would need to win RG and a couple other slams, and he'd be better than Sampras.  Sampras was an incomplete player.  I mean if Djoko wins RG and Cinci he would have won everything on tour, something no one has come close ever to doing.


----------



## Sure (Jul 6, 2014)

Theres about 11 Slams until he is 30, assuming he manages to take one FO off Nadal (finally) and wins 2 AO, 2 USOs, 2 Wimbos, he could get it especially with the young guns not fully mature yet for at least a year and Fed getting old, Nadal with injuries and cant play on grass and Murray very inconsistant, he could dominate maybe.

I'd consider him 3rd if he does a 2011 season again though.

Pete was pretty poor on clay but Nadal gets a lion share on clay so it's really hard to say fairly the best tennis players in history other than to say there are legends,greats and good players.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

Actually forget what the quality of this match was...wow. 

Also, Bjorn Borg only won on Grass and Clay and no HC titles but he is still one of the best players ever. His Channel slams is what got him there...even if Djokovic gets a RG and complete the set, still feel he needs minimum 9 slams. Because numbers do count...


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2014)

his net drops to nole's backhand was basically suicide bombing, and he did a lot of those.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah, most of those net points lost was because of the passing winners from Djoko. It's good if you get them, bad if it comes past you, that's why Nadal is like the perfect solution against Federer. His FH will rip past Fed's BH side.


----------



## Sure (Jul 6, 2014)

Theres too much of a difference between surfaces to say who is better than who because it's not really fair.

Nadal/Borg are the best clay courters. No doubt. Federer/Sampras are the best hard-grass courters. No doubt.
There are many great all rounders e.g Lendl, Agassi, Djokovic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2014)

Djokovic truly a GOAT tennis player


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

not real tournaments until August 4th in Toronto. 
Cinci start August 11th

so 4 week break before the Two Masters leading up to the USO.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

He's getting married this week as well...July 10th. And the baby is due in October/November so he's definitely planned this out carefully


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2014)

i told you all nole was going to win


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 6, 2014)

Nadal was on beast form last year when the Montreal-Cincinnati-USO happened.
And I don't see him to recover to that kind of form this year, therefore Nole has a chance to win them all. 

Unless some Raonic decides to go wild


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2014)

the young guns are definitely stepping up. dimitrov, raonic, gulbis are all going for the big shots. it is going to be an interesting second half of the season. 

i hope delpo can get back in the mix. he's been away for too long.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah Nadal ain't defending all of his points this year. Also, he's never defended a HC title so that trend might continue. Have to say Djokovic is the favorite for the US Open...(he's been the favorite for every damn tournament now), if he does the US sweep that would be sweet.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 6, 2014)

Nole got his 8th slam in the bag. I am just going to call it.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2014)

i want to see him reclaim aussie open most.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 6, 2014)

Aussie seems like the hardest to won, Nole need one more for open Era record,2 to tie history.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 6, 2014)

I just want to see someone other than those 3 to win US Open

I wanted Roger to win so Rafa can't tie



> Also...good to hear Fed say he'll be back next year. No plans of retiring. Although if he won this Wimby, I think he would have called it quits.



Goddammit


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 7, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Aussie seems like the hardest to won, Nole need one more for open Era record,2 to tie history.



i don't think so though. i think the australian open is the easiest for him, otherwise he wouldn't have gotten 4 titles there. the thing with it is the surface there also suits some of the other players best like wawrinka, tsonga, nadal, etc. that gives him more enemies to fight against. 



Gilgamesh said:


> I just want to see someone other than those 3 to win US Open
> 
> I wanted Roger to win so Rafa can't tie
> 
> ...



that would be nice though, but i want nole to win everything so


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 7, 2014)

This is the best era...the top 4. Doubt we will ever see players like Federer/Nadal and Djokovic again. And have that same type of rivalry that we are seeing now...the top 4 have won the last 36 out of 38 majors  Dominance at its finest.


----------



## Sure (Jul 7, 2014)

If only one of Murray,Nadal, Federer, Novak existed how many slams would they have gotten over the last 5 years (Their era of dominance)

I'd go for 16+ for Novak/Nadal and maybe 7-12 for Murray/Fed


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 7, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> This is the best era...the top 4. Doubt we will ever see players like Federer/Nadal and Djokovic again. And have that same type of rivalry that we are seeing now...the top 4 have won the last 36 out of 38 majors  Dominance at its finest.



No it isn't it's fucking boring


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 7, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> No it isn't it's fucking boring



Don't watch it then. Wait 5 years until they retire then watch the boring Raonic/Dimitrov/Nishikoris...


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> No it isn't it's fucking boring



yeah because the women's side with 8082082048204808 different major champions in the last five years has been a thrill to watch.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 7, 2014)

The top 4 are just that good and Federer is still competitive as fuck even when he's  nearing the age of 33 in a month time. I don't see Nadal lasting that long though because of his style of physical play and injuries, same with Djokovic with his athleticism. One day those slides that he does will be really serious I think.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 7, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Don't watch it then. Wait 5 years until they retire then watch the boring Raonic/Dimitrov/Nishikoris...



At least it will new different guys and not the same old shit 

And 5 years? The damage will have been permanently done then.



Nic said:


> yeah because the women's side with 8082082048204808 different major champions in the last five years has been a thrill to watch.



I hate women's tennis so why bring that up?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 7, 2014)

Lol dimitrov and nishikori are far from boring. Although I do digress about raonic. 

Kyrgios needs to get up there on the top ranks because he is hella entertaining. Gulbis is also fun to watch if he just keeps his consistency. Stan is quite magical when he's in form.

Bottom line is even without the top 3 guys, the men's game is still in great hands.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2014)

Del Potro will be back soon so the top guys will have a challenge. Shame he is always hampered by injuries.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2014)

That big guy is deserving of top 4 status. Stupid fucking injuries.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2014)

Remember the Wimbledon SF last year against Djokovic? What a match, something like 4 hours. Djoko always gets the best out of every player 

His forehand is amazing when it's on.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2014)

That was the best semifinal ever! An epic bout. Had my teeth chattering and knees trembling the whole time.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2014)

Hell even that us open semifinal last year against wawrinka was just as thrilling.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2014)

This is what I mean...Djokovic matches are always the best. I still remember the epic 5 setter at AO 2013 against Wawrinka when Djokovic won 12-10 in the 5th set!

I think after the two 5 setters at AO 2013 and US Open 2013 when Djokovic won, Wawrinka had enough of it and won the 2014 battle


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2014)

stan knows nole's game and he's found an effective strategy to go toe to toe with him even in the biggest stages. at his best, he can definitely give nole lots of trouble. 

nadal on the other hand just doesn't have the style to overcome nole's as effectively as stan does. and perhaps the mental edge nole has over him contributes greatly. 

regardless, nadal and nole have some of the best matches and the most entertaining for sure. i still think that aussie open final they contested 2 years ago was the best match i've ever seen. 

in terms of quality though, i do agree with nole himself that this year's wimbledon tops all major finals he's ever been in. and because wimbledon is the grandest stage of them all, it's even more special and amazing.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 8, 2014)

07, 08 wimby and 2012 AO finals are among my favorites. 

this year's wimby tho, wonder how it'd look if fed had his shotmaking and movement from his previous decade. 

that fourth set was surreal though.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2014)

fed was blazing in that fourth set. that penultimate game of his however was rather anticlimactic. but then again, his winner-unforced error ratio was the highest i've seen in a while. and considering he was up against djokovic, that's very impressive.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 8, 2014)

if he won the match it would be the in your face reply times ten from their us open semi (the one where nole saved 2 match points).

but hats off to nole for not collapsing completely. losing your grand slam championship set to serve with 5-2 advantage only to be completely stunned until 5-7  losing the set will mind rape anyone.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> stan knows nole's game and he's found an effective strategy to go toe to toe with him even in the biggest stages. at his best, he can definitely give nole lots of trouble.
> 
> nadal on the other hand just doesn't have the style to overcome nole's as effectively as stan does. and perhaps the mental edge nole has over him contributes greatly.
> 
> ...



At the moment Nadal still has the edge over Djokovic at slams, their last 4 slam meetings, Nadal has won them all including a HC win. Djokovic has to get some momentum back at beating Nadal at the slams, the US Open would be the best stage to do it since it's HC. Djokovic is my favorite player but not gonna diminish Nadal, he stays with the time compared to Federer who wasn't capable enough to beat Nadal at slams after 2007.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2014)

Schneider said:


> if he won the match it would be the in your face reply times ten from their us open semi (the one where nole saved 2 match points).
> 
> but hats off to nole for not collapsing completely. losing your grand slam championship set to serve with 5-2 advantage only to be completely stunned until 5-7  losing the set will mind rape anyone.



Exactly. Nole's will of steel saw him through to victory but damn how disappointed would he have been if it didn't. 



Pocalypse said:


> At the moment Nadal still has the edge over Djokovic at slams, their last 4 slam meetings, Nadal has won them all including a HC win. Djokovic has to get some momentum back at beating Nadal at the slams, the US Open would be the best stage to do it since it's HC. Djokovic is my favorite player but not gonna diminish Nadal, he stays with the time compared to Federer who wasn't capable enough to beat Nadal at slams after 2007.



The majors may be big but they're not everything. Nadal had won only 1 of their last 4 meetings and the momentum is definitely on nole's side. It's understandable that he lost that rg final because the parisian clay is best suited for nadal and it's his turf, where he plays his best tennis. 

I do agree though that this us open would be the ideal place for nole to snap that major finals losing streak to nadal. However, had they met at the wimby final instead of he and Federer, Nole would definitely have won.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2014)

Well majors is where it counts and that's what Djokovic needs atm, the slam H2H is 9-3 in favor of Nadal, it was 5-3 after AO 2012. The tide changed during 2013 when Nadal practiced the FH DTL against Djokovic, Novak needs to figure out a way to get past that. Before it used to be CC. 

What Novak also needs to do is to win slams on his home turf, hard court against Nadal. Like how Nadal wins on clay all the time against Novak. 

Personally, I would still prefer it for Novak to beat Nadal at the French, even its just once because then the trophy would feel legit. Fed winning in 2009 was a blessing in disguise I suppose.


----------



## Nic (Jul 8, 2014)

there's no problems for Novak vs Nadal.  Heck he had beaten Nadal four straight times before losing to him at the french.  Can't exactly blame Novak for losing to Nadal on Nadal's favorite event.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 8, 2014)

Every year since hIs slam breakthrough  Nole's target is the French, he wants it so bad. That's all it matters to him now.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Well majors is where it counts and that's what Djokovic needs atm, the slam H2H is 9-3 in favor of Nadal, it was 5-3 after AO 2012. The tide changed during 2013 when Nadal practiced the FH DTL against Djokovic, Novak needs to figure out a way to get past that. Before it used to be CC.
> 
> What Novak also needs to do is to win slams on his home turf, hard court against Nadal. Like how Nadal wins on clay all the time against Novak.
> 
> Personally, I would still prefer it for Novak to beat Nadal at the French, even its just once because then the trophy would feel legit. Fed winning in 2009 was a blessing in disguise I suppose.



I wouldn't say I know what he needs to be honest. I don't think his goal as a player is to become better than nadal. It is explicitly obvious though that another goal is the grand slam. The french is important to him. Nadal or no nadal. 

Thing is a lot of tennis fans like to inject their own desires into the performances of the players they are a fan of because they like to compare and brag about records lol. 

Novak doesn't need to be better than anyone, period. Same thing can be said of any other player.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm into statistics quiet a lot but then again I've been watching Tennis for like 9 years and I used to discuss Tennis a lot of Tennis forums. The H2H I find quiet significant because down the road when these retire...there will be GOAT debates. For example Fed has 17 slams but people say he attained most of them in a weak era until Nadal came along who has a 9-2 H2H in slams and 23-10 overall etc...

I'm to heavily invested in Tennis lol This is a individual sport after all so I naturally want Djokovic to be on par with Nadal. Plus, beating Nadal at the slams will give Djokovic a massive boost.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 8, 2014)

If Rafa never existed, Fed would have been undisputed goat, losing in 8 slam finals , 6 to Nadal. 

Fed holds most of the records, Rafa is undisputed the best clay player ever existed. Nole can win the most physical demanding Aussie record.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2014)

If Rafa didn't exist, Fed would have 2 Calender Year grand slam years and 20+ slams  But this is sport and everything is different. Same with Novak, if there was no Novak, Nadal would be sitting on 17 slams right about now. He's delayed the inevitable...if Rafa wants to tie the record, better do it fast. But to me, Rafa will always be better than Fed, due to the overall competition and beating his main rivals where it matters the most.

Nole just needs one more Aussie to make the record. I just want him to reach 10 slams and he should gain at least one of the HC slams coming up and a French soon.

Btw who do you support?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 8, 2014)

I am really neutral. I want Fed to win 1 more slam, I want Rafa to reach 10 RG. I want Nole to win one more Aussie. Maybe one day if a Chinese player ever make it to the top


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2014)

Fed's best chances are the Wimbledon and the US Open (fast HC). Rafa can easily reach 10 RGs and he'll be motivated a lot to do this, for him it's all about making records. We will never see another clay player like this...Rafa's high topspin is perfect for clay. Especially when it's hot and sunny since the ball will shoot off much higher from the clay. Did you watch the RG 2014 SF against Andy Murray? Demolition lol

Nishkori is the closest player to carry Asia on his back, in singles anyway. But he gets injuries a lot as well and he's better at 3 set tournaments rather than 5 sets.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 8, 2014)

I think Fed probably need to wait till next year's Wimbledon now. Nole got this USO on the wraps if he isn't injured. Murray sucked so bad that day, he was not moving at all, so flat. He basically announced in some interviews he lacks motivations to continue playing right now, Mauresmo is useless.

Nishikori is so frustrating led Rafa by a set and 4-2 in Madrid and couldn't close it out and injured himself before FO, physically not strong enough to compete in the finishing ends in the slams. But for Asians you get stronger as you grow older, maybe one or two more years before he hits his physical peak.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2014)

Just looking back, each of these players have had a really tough loss, one which stands out the most.

Fed - SW19 08
Rafa - AO 12
Nole - RG 13 SF

I'll even add Roddick too - SW19 09  Really wanted Roddick to win that lol


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 8, 2014)

Roddick let it slipped really bad in the 2nd set and that 3rd set tiebreak also. His biggest regret of his life and still crying about it 5 years later when he interview Fed


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2014)

LMAO I've seen that interview...he was really digging at Fed there asking him about rivalry and stuff, even asked him he shouldn't be selfish and should share one 

Still felt for Roddick though, deserved one at least lol but he just could never beat Fed. I'd day Fed's loss against Del Potro was tough also in USO 2009, in that year he won the French and Wimby, then lost USO 2009 and won AO 2010...could have had a non-CYGS.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder if Andy is still haunted by this

[YOUTUBE]28iBHDBmIg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schneider (Jul 9, 2014)

most people always say that federer's reign last decade was of a weak era.

but for me the glass isn't half full. it had good players, and the competition definitely would've looked a bit tighter, simply if it weren't for federer outshining them all.


----------



## Nic (Jul 9, 2014)

i don't know about that.  Dude was already losing to a 19 year old Nadal.  I think there's definitely a good point in saying that era between 04-07 was really weak.  I mean Hewitt was shit, Safin was a head case, and Roddick was an incomplete player.  I mean Agassi was still making QFs at 35. lol


----------



## Schneider (Jul 9, 2014)

defeats/upsets against talented young players happen then and now, especially ones that are exceptionally gifted on certain surface, who is then a semi-bjorn borg and eventually the undisputed clay emperor. 

it's just a matter of perspective. they were grand slam finalists, they would have taken home more major titles if it weren't for federer wasting them during finals, and the monopoly back then made the era looked weak. i see your point with aging agassi. perhaps you'd think no one in that era is decent enough to send him home earlier, but i'd give the guy some credit instead and say he was there because he was talented; what remained of his form was apparently good enough to compete. after all, he was one of the most complete man on tour and the best returner in history preceding nole.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 9, 2014)

I agree with nic though. Fed had very little competition outside rafa and his clay courts during the mid 2000's. Roddick, davydenko, ljubicic, safin, hewitt, and the rest of the top players in those years were more or less one or two-trick ponies who could never match fed's variety and intellect on the court. 

But now we have plenty of top players executing differing strategies to maximize their individual styles against particular opponents. The biggest challenge in this era for the top players and even for the rising stars is consistency. 

It's a stark contrast to 10 years ago when consistency was abundant but the players consistently sucked.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 10, 2014)

Nadal beating Fed wasn't exactly a upset because he went on to win the 2005 RG, then from then on he kept winning 1 Grand Slam every year until 2008 came on then he had a multi slam year. The competition was 05-07 was very weak compared to now.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 11, 2014)

Djokovic marries Jelena

*Spoiler*: __ 








Wimbledon and marriage in 1 week


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 12, 2014)

Very happy for those two. Jelena's been with Nole for awhile.

Speaking of the 09 Wimbledon finals, I remember that match clearly. I can recall how bad I felt for Roddick during that day. At one moment, I thought he really had that match in the bag but there were sudden moments where he crashed. I particularly remember (think it was during a tie-break) that Roddick completely mishit an easy (ball was floating slowly towards the net) volley. 

Even during the ceremony, I felt bad when Fed said "I know how you feel Roddick. I lost to Rafa the previous year, I can relate." Then Roddick responded with something like "Dude, no you don't. You've already won like 5 or 6 times prior." Feels bad man


----------



## Sieves (Jul 13, 2014)

I felt really bad for Andy in 2012.

But I also felt really bad for Fed this year, even though I like Djoker and Fed's already won it so many times. 

Basically I always feel bad for whoever loses, regardless of how many times they've won the slam, because it always clearly means a lot to them...


----------



## Savior (Jul 30, 2014)

Roger's cup tickets pricy as hell. Tennis for the upper class I suppose..


----------



## Schneider (Jul 31, 2014)

it's a 1000. looking at shanghai masters price list gave me a seizure. think i'll just go for the finals. which sadly means I'll only get to see 2 of  nole/nadal/fed/stan/the rest of the top 10.


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2014)

the next 1000 tournament starts next week.  About time that one month break took forever.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 31, 2014)

And nadal will be losing all 2000 points from toronto and cinci after withdrawing from a wrist injury. Lol from where did he get that injury again?


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2014)

damn so Djoko got a free ride to his 3rd year end #1 ranking.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2014)

Nadal's injuries are just him taking time off to be fresh for the bigger tournaments. I'm surprised more players don't do it tbph.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 31, 2014)

Well nole's got plenty of points to defend too after uso so we'll see. 

Using injuries as an excuse is never the sportsman's way 

Anyway, in other news, halep is set to become the new world number 2 with li na withdrawing from montreal, cinci, and flushing meadows.


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2014)

it doesn't matter, Djoko's lead will be so huge by that point.  Not to mention Nadal is terrible on the indoor hard court surface. 

Also Nadal is taking time off because his body is fragile compared to other players on tour.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2014)

Please, you do what you gotta do to win. Victoria milks "injuries" all the time and even won the 2013 Australian Open final by using a "medical timeout."

How high can be Bouchard get by the end of the year?


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2014)

Probably 4th.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 31, 2014)

them two handed backhanders and their non-dominant hand injuries


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 31, 2014)

Li Na year ending retirement and Hitsugaya's death , this week


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2014)

why would Li Na retire at the top of her game?


----------



## Schneider (Jul 31, 2014)

it's a long break for her knee injury. said she'll be up for the chinese tourneys.


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2014)

bummer :/.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 31, 2014)

knee injuries are bad because they just keep coming back.


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2014)

one of the reason i'm glad Djoko seems to have one of those durable bodies that doesn't break down easily.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 31, 2014)

me too actually. at least when everything is said and done, he still has his health to keep himself in the best form and stay where he should be.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 31, 2014)

Nic said:


> why would Li Na retire at the top of her game?



Lack of motivation, she can't go without a coach. She lost her father very young. Need someone there to help her. I expect a retirement in Wuhan her hometown. But because of her endorsement deals she can't!. She's finding excuses not to play, she doesn't have a knee injury at all.

Oh and Goffin wow 18 matches win without a set dropped! semis in Kiz .


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 31, 2014)

it looks like goffin's wimby match against nadal greatly inspired him. hope to see him carry that form to toronto and cinci. 

very excited for the next fortnight.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 1, 2014)

Nadal is playing it smart. He knows he's at the point of his career where Masters don't mean anything to him (he's already leading the most master titles list anyway) so he's just going to focus on US Open. Novak will be there to stop him this time around but I am worried now, Nadal will have a lot of free time and energy.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 1, 2014)

i'm hopeful for the young guns to step it up at the us open. i think it will be one, if not the most, interesting uso's in this decade.

the draw looks rather exciting. lots of hard work for everyone all around. i want to see kyrgios get to the second round and beat the living shit out of murray. please let it happen.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 2, 2014)

Goffin wins Kiz, Goffin might win RG next year playing like this.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 2, 2014)

Goffin won't get far imo. Can't believe he was hyped to be the next Federer. I see him winning 250s and maybe 500s but don't see him winning any Masters or Grand Slams. Thiem and Kyrgios will have a good run and they are of similar age as well, might be a rivalry in the making in the future. I still see the top 4 dominating for the next 2 years at least...Novak is only 27 and Nadal is 28 but these guys are still physical beasts on their day.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 2, 2014)

might be a little too premature to even consider goffin winning a major, much less the one where the king of clay reigns.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 2, 2014)

Do you guys check out the Tennis forums like MensTennisForum and TennisWarehouse (Talk Tennis)? Can't believe some people are saying that if Novak wins the USO without Nadal there, the trophy deserves to have a asterix like how Wawrinka's AO trophy because Nadal was injured. Thank fuck I don't post there anymore since my ban 

I respect Nadal and his ability/career but some Nadal fans


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 2, 2014)

Nole will win it either way anyway,

Li Na's doctor confirms she doesn't have an injury at all -_-. She's hiding because her coach quit.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 2, 2014)

Nadal only loses when injured. 

All tournaments without Nadal or Federer playing healthy should have an asterisk.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 2, 2014)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Nadal only loses when fake-injured.



fixed


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 3, 2014)

Funny how Nadal got booed at the Aussie open when he took a mto. People are starting to realise when he was getting his ass kicked by god mode wawrinka for 1 and a half sets.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 3, 2014)

Dat raonic. He's becoming quite the player to beat. Let's see if he can reach the final again in the rogers cup.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 3, 2014)

Let's talk when Raonic becomes relevant in the majors


----------



## Nic (Aug 3, 2014)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Nadal only loses when his pills stop working.



fixed that for you.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 3, 2014)

He's got a chance to reach the SF (his draw is easy) where he can potentially face Federer, and Fed will beat him, he knows how to handle servebots. Novak has the toughest draw from hell. Even he said it was a terrible draw and he was there with the president of the Rogers Cup making the draw 

1st round - Bye
2nd round - Monfils/Stepanek 
3rd round - Tsonga
QF - Murray
SF - Wawrinka/Dimitrov
F - Federer

Yeah, can't believe this but...he should tank this. Play a few warmup matches and focus on Cincy since he hasn't won it.


----------



## Nic (Aug 3, 2014)

i don't know with the way Murray has been playing lately this might not be as bad as we thought.  Still not a fan of then getting wawrinka/dimitrov and fed back to back. But yeah looks like what you'd get at the WT finals.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't think Nole cares about this small event anyway .


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 3, 2014)

I think Murray will have a spring in his step. Most of these opponents are like QF Major opponents, yeah he should tank this. If he gets through I will be surprised. Tsonga and Murray have slipped in rankings but they are still dangerous. Even fucking Stepanek can give you trouble. Novak's won this 3 times anyway, focus on Cincy.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a feeling nole will win toronto but lose cinci


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 4, 2014)

Novak is playing the doubles as well with Wawrinka 

Please lose that asap


----------



## Schneider (Aug 4, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YSMxlUj9U8[/youtube]

ck


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 4, 2014)

Probably going to be the same scenario


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 4, 2014)

It really is a curse for Nadal, never being able to defend a Hard Court title, lost 2k points already and may lose another 2k if he quits USO. 

Hewitt is out. This guy needs to retire imo...


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't think Rafa really cares about the points, more about the slams.  I think he will play USO no matter what.

Hewitt getting destroyed by Benneteau 1&2 , seriously should just play USO and retire next AO.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah Hewitt got served a breadstick in the first set, lucky he didn't get a bagel in the second. On that note, Tsonga is on his way to serve a bagel to Vasselin 

Edit: FUCK!


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 5, 2014)

I just noticed how shitty this schedule is. All the top seeds play tomorrow and they have to play 5 matches in a row from Wednesday to Sunday (final). Novak going through that back to back? Hell no 

Federer will be burnt out too, he's turning 33 this friday.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

those five days back to back are for all masters.  That's why i always laugh when they talk about the tols of majors when a player played a five hour match.  It's like dude you actually get a day of rest in between.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 5, 2014)

Nah some masters have a day off between the  SF and Final, like the Rome, Miami masters etc. This schedule is really bad  But then again it will effect the other players also. And yeah these are hard to win, urghhhhhhh I'm getting pissed. I want to see Novak play already lol

LOL Giraldo. What a choke. Guy was leading 5-1 in the first set against Kyrgios and Kyrgios levelled it to 6-6! Bwhahahahah! When Novak retires, Kyrgios will be the man


----------



## Savior (Aug 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Do you guys check out the Tennis forums like MensTennisForum and TennisWarehouse (Talk Tennis)? Can't believe some people are saying that if Novak wins the USO without Nadal there, the trophy deserves to have a asterix like how Wawrinka's AO trophy because Nadal was injured. Thank fuck I don't post there anymore since my ban
> 
> I respect Nadal and his ability/career but some Nadal fans



MTF is hilarious. I read it for a laugh once in a while.

The best times are when there is a major upset.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 5, 2014)

Savior said:


> MTF is hilarious. I read it for a laugh once in a while.
> 
> The best times are when there is a major upset.



Yep, I was invited to join MTF since I got banned at TennisWarehouse but thought, fuck it. Prolly get banned in MTF too if I had to deal with Nadal fans 

Tennis is serious business 

You won't get this type of shitstorm in Tennis ever again with the top 3 deadlock


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 5, 2014)

i took a look at tennis warehouse and lol they have an entire thread about banning towels. the fuck what little sissies.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 5, 2014)

I went on Mentennisforum and read this omg


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 5, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> i took a look at tennis warehouse and lol they have an entire thread about banning towels. the fuck what little sissies.



Lol that's not even the worst. There's a lot of spite threads which circulate between fandoms. On one hand you even get people who say Nadal is a doper and he takes to many MTOs etc then those guys reply with Armstrong from Switzlerland scandal and on and on. Obviously it's always a lockdown between the top 3. Especially Nadal vs Federer debates, those get nasty. I've been banned there for 6 times then got a perma ban lol

Anyway, Kyrgios showed guys today. Winning the tie break. Federer trashed some canadian with a bagel. Wawrinka next. Then fucking Djokovic today. Since Fed played today he will get a day off. Novak won't since he will play tomorrow.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 6, 2014)

Clownavic vs Clownfils is going to start.

Yeah bitches! Which clown shall lose?


----------



## Nic (Aug 6, 2014)

Djoko really had to fight for that victory, even down a break in the third set.  Hopefully this is his worst match of the tournament.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 6, 2014)

I felt as if it was a great wake up call 

He's been off Tennis for a month and this was a great comeback to the show 
Clownfils just wouldn't give up. He's like Dolgopolov, you don't know what you're gonna get. One minute he's hitting a retarded UE, next he fires a 120 MPH forehand down the line.

Djoko will have it easier tomorrow against Tsonga. Monfils has been better than him lately and Tsonga doesn't run that much compared to La Monf.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 7, 2014)

Novak is clearly tanking this match


----------



## Schneider (Aug 7, 2014)

stan.. 

holy shit tsonga got a 6-2. and already broke nole's serve starting the second set. oh nole 

Broken on his serve again to 4-0. nole even if you lose never ever give free fries/bagels.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 7, 2014)

Double break.

Novak is tanking ck

I've actually turned the game off.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 7, 2014)

he's out if he doesn't pull a federer right now.

and out he is. with a honorable pair of 6-2s. no fries or bagels in sight at least 

now onto the doubles ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 7, 2014)

He's concentrating for Cincy and USO. This is Federer's title now 

Him and Stan are out from the doubles too.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 7, 2014)

Nole is more worried about his baby I think


----------



## Schneider (Aug 7, 2014)

oh never noticed that lmao. always knew it won't ever work. 

yeah fed's got a fatter chance now, at least opponent wise. but he's already 33, so anything can happen.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 7, 2014)

The baby's due for October I think. After the USO. If Novak wins Cincy and USO then he's done, he'll skip the China 500 and a Master and come back for the WTF.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 7, 2014)

Welp there goes my feeling


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 7, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> Welp there goes my feeling



It ain't bad. He had a shit draw anyway plus now he has time to smash Cincinatti and the USO. Plus he's won the Rogers Cup 3 times


----------



## Schneider (Aug 7, 2014)

federer's achievements slowed down as he had more babies.

though correlation doesn't equal causation.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 7, 2014)

Lenny & Leo want to play tennis papa Fed


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 7, 2014)

Berdick is out. Easy SF for Fed if he reaches there. Kinda want him to lose now and we get a new young winner, or Murray, he hasn't won any type of trophy since last Wimby


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 10, 2014)

Old man Federer going to win against Tsonga?


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 10, 2014)

Tsonga got possessed this tournament. The moment he beat nole he practically already lifted the trophy


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 10, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> Tsonga got possessed this tournament. The moment he beat nole he practically already lifted the trophy



Novak's loss ain't so bad now, the guy who beat him ended up as the winner of the tourny so yeah, 

I was rooting for Roger though, dunno why. But this was the greatest chance with Nadal and Novak out. Plus he's choking in these finals so bad lately. You can see how this guy has aged so much physically. Just wanted the old man to win a Master. 

Cincinatti starts tomorrow. I expect Nole to steamroll this, he has a easy-average draw. I'll be pissed if he don't reach the final. With Nadal out you gotta take these chances.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 10, 2014)

I think nole would be a lot more motivated now with more than one reason to win cinci. I truly hope he achieves this feat. But much more importantly, it should prepare him enough for the us open.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 10, 2014)

Plus he went out early in Rogers Cup so plenty of time to recover (not that he needs it since he just had a month of Wimby ). 

Novak has some of the most predictable stats 

*Cincinatti:
*

2008 - Final
2009 - Final
2010 - Quarter
2011 - Final
2012 - Final
2013 - Quarter
2014 - ??


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 10, 2014)

Nole will win Cincy, bank on this.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 10, 2014)

he will win cincy.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 10, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> Tsonga got possessed this tournament. The moment he beat nole he practically already lifted the trophy



there's simply something about beating nole these days. stan in AO, federer in dubai, and now tsonga. it's like he's the modern benchmark.


----------



## Savior (Aug 10, 2014)

Roger why why why.

Lmao Men's tennis forum is hilarious...



And other guy says..



> FeDULL is an overrated tennis player and a very sketchy human being, no amount of fixed draws and lucky breaks is going to change that.
> 
> The corrupt ATP will artificially keep him in the top 8 for years to come, but he will never win another title above 500 level
> 
> Tsonga did a great job of saving tennis from the player who SOLELY relies on his serve at the moment.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 11, 2014)

Savior said:


> Roger why why why.
> 
> Lmao Men's tennis forum is hilarious...
> 
> ...



LOL yeah I had a quick scan there as well. The tears are so delicious 

Fed wasn't up to his game, guessing the night games came and took a toll on him eventually, considering the time gap he had from the SF to the Final where the Final was played in the afternoon. He looked ragged.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2014)

I was expecting Fed to lose, I mean he lost a set to Ferrer. You can just tell. While Tsonga beaten Nole,Murray and Dimitrov. Oh and Tsonga has  a perfect record in Canada 3-0 now :cheer:


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 11, 2014)

Tsonga seems to have found a new wind, this was totally unexpected though. If someone told me Tsonga was going to win a Masters through that draw I would have lol'd at them, Roger Rasheed seems to have improved his game. And that serve.

That feeling when Raonic/Dimitrov/Nishikori are trying their hardest to win a big title (from their perspective) and Tsonga just trolls them all


----------



## Savior (Aug 11, 2014)

It's sad and all that he can't win these tournaments but for his age, he is doing well. He has a strong following in Toronto for example and I'm sure people here were delighted to see him make the finals. 

Let's see what Nadal can do at 33...dude is breaking down already.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah Nadal ain't lasting till he's 33. No way, not on a consistent basis that Fed has been anyway. With Nadal it's been start and stop in his career, and when he comes back from a injury, the rest of the field is usually tired and he's fresh as a daisy, this is when he goes *deep* in tournaments.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 11, 2014)

It came to me today that Fed looks like Aizen. That hair ya


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 11, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> It came to me today that Fed looks like Aizen. That hair ya



That's Aizen *sama* to you 

The King needs to be treated well


----------



## Savior (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a young player to start taking over but gotta give props to the current greats in Men's tennis. It ain't a joke like the WTA. The canadian media keeps hyping up Milos lmao..kinda sad.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2014)

Kyrgios and Dominic Thiem have a good shot, especially Kyrgios once he gets used to the courts. Grass is his preferable surface, even when he was a challenger. The top 3 are that good, Fed, Nadal and Novak won their first Grand Slam at a very young age, I have yet to see this from any new players yet. I don't see Raonic winning a GS unless the top 3 aren't in that tourny.


----------



## Savior (Aug 12, 2014)

Lmao Tsonga crashed out in Cinci. Figures since was tired. Let's see how Fed fares


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2014)

SMH. Why the fuck is Novak clowning around Simon.

1 set all, Novak was up a break as well in the second set


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2014)

Playing so bad, missing 8/9 bps in one game. Just so half assed effort.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2014)

I think he was playing well for the first set, now he's clowning around and Simon is handing it to him. Urgh...just want Simon to roll over, the deuce game was 12 minutes


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2014)

I think he played bad in the first set too, he was down a break. Simon just handed it to him.
Simon is playing his classic pusher game and not missing a ball. Nole is wrapping himself in a towel now, something is wrong.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2014)

This game is so bad in quality 

The linesmen and women are terrible this game, they got so many calls wrong.

LOL Mohammed Layani losing his voice, hahaha.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2014)

Botched volleys, shank forehands and backhand missing by miles. All kinds of horrible


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2014)

Just looked at the time. 1 hour and 50 mins 

Novak's net play and volleys are terrible anyway, it's Tennis 101 and he can't get most of this shit right but he gets the hardest stuff right. I still remember the dreaded volley he missed in a certain tournament which made me rage, let's see if you can guess the tourny


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2014)

FUCK YOU SIMON!!!

Just roll over


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2014)

I wasn't mad he missed it against Stan though  I mean Nole is such a good friend after all allowing him to win his first slam


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2014)

STOP NOLE JUST FINISH THIS. lol Becker is so angry he's holding his chest.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> I wasn't mad he missed it against Stan though  I mean Nole is such a good friend after all allowing him to win his first slam



I was thinking about the miss that he made against Nadal at RG 2013 Semi Final when he was a break up in the 5th set, that miss 

The Aussie Open miss didn't bother me that much lol

Novak to close this match out? Inb4 choke.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2014)

FOR REAL RAIN?....

Layani' Novak I don't want you to get hurt' (Oh I don't care about the other guy)


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2014)

FINISH THIIIIIIIS!!

Don't choke, pleaseeeee


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally, I don't know how he will do this week from this performance.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally. Can go to sleep now...

Novak = Biggest troll in history. Plays a great last game, clowns around for most of the games prior to it.

39 Unforced Errors from Novak's racket. Yeah, needs to change that asap.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 14, 2014)

Lol people riding on Nadal's dick as usual. "Asterixes" smh 

I actually want him to play now in the USO so Novak can trash him and throw this "asterix" talk outta the window.


----------



## Savior (Aug 14, 2014)

Hahah those clowns. It's not the other top player's fault that Rafa gets injured a lot.

Whoever wins will be celebrated like any other grandslam winner.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 14, 2014)

Ikr? They even saying in that article that the Toronto and Cincy masters need to have an asterix because Rafa wasn't there. Yeaaaaa sure...considering his record of never defending a Hard Court title. This actually makes Nadal look bad and he hasn't even done anything 

Guess the PR ain't got nothing to do. 

Anyway Novak playing soon. Murray fighting back. Wawrinka went on a tear with bakery products.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 14, 2014)

THIS GAME!!!



FUCK!


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 14, 2014)

Keep the faith!


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 14, 2014)

This is horrible, losing in 2 to Robredo on hardcourts.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh well. Faith didn't work lol. Now robredo better win the damn tournament


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 14, 2014)

I couldn't watch the match since there's no live coverage here.  I'm resorting to checking the atp website every so often.  Was robredo playing amazingly? Or was djoker still high on wimby?


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 14, 2014)

What did I just see....

my eyes....

losing to LOLbredo?

No excuses Novak. You were downright shit today.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 14, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> I couldn't watch the match since there's no live coverage here.  I'm resorting to checking the atp website every so often.  Was robredo playing amazingly? Or was djoker still high on wimby?



LOLbredo was playing good. He was hitting the ball hard. Novak was weak and passive, his shots couldn't even get past the service line.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 14, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> I couldn't watch the match since there's no live coverage here.  I'm resorting to checking the atp website every so often.  Was robredo playing amazingly? Or was djoker still high on wimby?



Nole make errors after 4-5 shots. Making over what seemingly over 100 return errors. He had a break lead in the first set and let it go, pretty much didn't care


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 14, 2014)

Must be some other things on his mind then if he wasn't in his usual mode. Good luck to him on the us open if that's the case.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 14, 2014)

He looked gassed as fuck as well, like his physical abilities were non existent. Worst start to the USO, losing against a bunch of pigeons on his preferred surface. He needs to get over his wimby and the wedding high.


----------



## Savior (Aug 14, 2014)

Nole needs to get it together. Dude always has these types of patches. He usually shows up for grandslams though. U.S. Open could be pretty competitive.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 15, 2014)

Wawrinka is out.

Wow, Djokovic would have faced Benneteau in the Semi Final 

The trophy was there for the taking...


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 15, 2014)

Murray is done for real.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck you maria!


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 15, 2014)

i now officially hate cincy masters.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 15, 2014)

Halep 2-0 2-0 up both times. Plays so far behind the baseline. Sharapova Refuses to lose to Halep ( It's those Romanian fan's fault for making her angry everytime )


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 15, 2014)

halep better go deep into the us open. 

and maria better not show her face to my simona.


----------



## Savior (Aug 15, 2014)

Lmao Murray fell apart. Someone stole his powers in the 2nd set.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 16, 2014)

What a choke from Murray. He was 4-1 up against Federer in the second set! Can't believe this  old man still has it, he did play well, better than his previous games. Anyone see that running forehand he did? Been a while since  we seen that from Fed.

So a Fed vs Ferrer final?


----------



## Vault (Aug 16, 2014)

Murray urgh


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 16, 2014)

Vault said:


> Murray urgh



He should fire Mauresmo.

How did he downplay from Ivan lendl being his coach to getting Mauresmo? That's like throwing your Ferrari away for a Micra


----------



## Savior (Aug 16, 2014)

> @jmeistennis
> Roger Federer becomes the first player in history to earn 10 Top-10 wins in 10 different seasons, with his victory over Murray. #powerof10




Yeah that forehand was sick. I was like where did that come from.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tTlYLw8WFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 16, 2014)

That's prime Federer, surprised he kept up with rallies in the game. He always plays well against Murray for some reason 

Look how many empty seats there are in the Ferrer match 

Novak should have been there


----------



## Savior (Aug 16, 2014)

Ferrer in the finals. Gotta hand it to him. He works hard and gives it his all. Kind of reminds me of Davydenko. Guys who make the most of their game. 

I'm Canadian but I hope Fed wins !


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 16, 2014)

I wonder if he likes to be called a dog or a terrier...suppose if he finds that offensive or not. Federer should win against Raonic and beat Ferrer. Fast surfaces suit Fed more than anyone else. No wonder he's won this like 4 or 5 times...

I just noticed, Andy Murray could be a 4th round opponent for the top 3 (Nole, Rafa and Fed) in the US Open I think. His rank is really low.


----------



## Savior (Aug 16, 2014)

It's definitely meant as a compliment. 

Sketchy scheduling. Roger has to be playing till like 11 pm then play the next afternoon.

Seems like a lot don't like Milos which isn't surprising given his game. Big servers are never viewed favourably.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 16, 2014)

I hate servebots, seriously, thank god I wasn't born in a era of servebots. So boring and make the game so shitty and unattractive  I never watch Raonic games or Karlovic games unless some of my favs play against them. Isner annoys me too 

Apart from Sampras. Cuz...he is Sampras


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 16, 2014)

In other news Rafa is not injured, just training really hard and don't want to play those pointless masters warm ups he won before. Rafa might win his 15 since Nole is so out of sorts.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 16, 2014)

the fuck are you doing ana? that shit was yours!


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 16, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> In other news Rafa is not injured, just training really hard and don't want to play those pointless masters warm ups he won before. Rafa might win his 15 since Nole is so out of sorts.



does not surprise me one bit. and yes i agree, with the way nole is right now, doubt he'd be able to win the us open.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 16, 2014)

I told you guys, Nadal is not injured. He just lets everyone else tire each other out while he picks off the scraps when it comes to major tournaments.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 16, 2014)

bwahahahaha ana beats maria! 

fuck you maria! that's what you get for beating simona!


----------



## Jimin (Aug 16, 2014)

Ana making it too exciting. :I


----------



## Savior (Aug 17, 2014)

Apparently Milos is 0-14 against the big three.

You would think he would be able to win one or two at least.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 17, 2014)

grigor has fared better, albeit not in the recent tourneys. i hope he does much better in the us open. 

anyway, this looks like fed's trophy. hope he pulls through.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 17, 2014)

nah he'll prolly choke the last match


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 17, 2014)

Haha lol probably


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 17, 2014)

Missed the Fed match but saw the highlights today, wow, Chief Wiggum got dismantled. Fed's won this, his last 2 games have been really good. A guy's who's a decade older than him


----------



## Savior (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm worried because of the little rest he has and his recent finals performances. Both guys need this W.

FINALS DAY: Roger Federer and David Ferrer, two of the ATP World Tour’s most experienced players, meet for the 16th time in the Western & Southern Open final. Federer, a five-time champion here, has won all 15 of their previous meetings across an 11-year span, dropping just four sets in the process. The Swiss is chasing a 22nd ATP World Tour Masters 1000 crown and an 80th title overall, while Ferrer is seeking a 22nd tour-level win and a second at Masters 1000 level.

• OLDEST OPEN ERA CHAMPIONS: This is the first ATP World Tour Masters 1000 final (since 1990) to feature two players aged over 30. It is also the first all 30-over final in Cincinnati in the Open Era. Either Federer (33) or Ferrer (32) will add their name to the list of oldest winners here: Ken Rosewall (35 in 1970), Andre Agassi (34 in 2004) and Marty Riessen (32 in 1974). This is the fourth all 30-over final on Tour this year after Brisbane (Hewitt d. Federer), D?sseldorf (Kohlschreiber d. Karlovic) and Newport (Hewitt d. Karlovic).

• GOING FOR SIX: Federer is bidding for a sixth Cincinnati title today. The World No. 3 has a perfect 5-0 record in finals here, winning in 2005 (d. Roddick), 2007 (d. Blake), 2009 (d. Djokovic), 2010 (d. Fish) and 2012 (d. Djokovic).

• MULTIPLE MASTERS: Ferrer is looking to become the eighth active player to win multiple ATP World Tour Masters 1000 titles. The Spaniard’s lone success at this level came in Paris in 2012 (d. Janowicz). Here’s a glance at those active players with two or more Masters 1000 titles:


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 17, 2014)

Ivanovic, my wife 

Ferrer about to serve a bakery product to Federer. This second set is finished.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 17, 2014)

oh well ana. at least you beat maria the shriek. i'm happy enough with your runner up spot. 

and i doubt federer will lose this one. i could be wrong though


----------



## Jimin (Aug 17, 2014)

Ana Ivanovic...


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 17, 2014)

Ferrer is barely hanging on his service games. Lucky not to get broken the second time.

Federer is cruising through his


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 17, 2014)

OMG! What a last game!

GSM. 6-3 1-6 6-2 Fed wins the Cincinnati title.


----------



## Savior (Aug 18, 2014)

Tennis is saved.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 18, 2014)

my reverse jinxing worked 

go nadal


----------



## Sieves (Aug 18, 2014)

Roger looking pretty good and even downright genius at times this hardcourt season. With 80 titles in his back pocket, it might just be time for GS #18 at US Open


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 18, 2014)

I definitely wouldn't mind fed winning another major. It's high time he does it again.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 18, 2014)

Federer and Ferrer H2H

16-0

 Oh poor Ferrer, I'm sure he'll get a win...in the seniors tour


----------



## Schneider (Aug 18, 2014)

That h2h is going to be a huge mental cockblock. Roddick at least had wins.Though to his credit he can kill both nole and nadal (in fucking clay)l in his late age.

In other news, seems nadal wont be playing us open via facebook. The jinx went too far.


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2014)

Nadal is truly finished now its not only the exploding knees but the wrists too


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 18, 2014)

Yep just saw the news. Nadal is out. So whoever was in his group has a wide open field now (likely Federer due to seedings). Shame, would have made it much more competitive plus some of the ticket sales might not be great. As long as these fucks don't say "Oh the trophy deserves an asterix", injury is part of any sport.

And Nadal ain't done, he'll be back as always. I've always learned to never count him out, he'll go very deep in Aussie 2015, to get that second career slam. Plus he's never won some of the masters after the USO and the World Tour Finals...Novak might skip a few cuz of the baby coming.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 18, 2014)

lol goodbye nadal.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 18, 2014)

but nole will definitely have to get back down to earth if he wants to win this next slam. the fucker.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 18, 2014)

all greats eventually suffer physical decline, it'll severely affect nadal's counterpuncher style since the first one to go is often the legs aka defense, which is visible on federer and those preceding him. since nadal's game is built around defense, i don't see him chasing balls like a horny friend post 20s. heck, he already begun breaking down now.

but i could see him last longer with this stunt; his rank will go down the shitter (he'll never beat fed's record in his lifetime anyway) but can possibly maintain high level game into late ages and rake up many important titles while skipping other tourneys, even potentially exceeding 20 slam titles. basically saving bullets for the big birds.


----------



## Savior (Aug 18, 2014)

Nole is the favourite. If he plays his best nobody should be able to touch him.

With Rafa, he's not young anymore so it's not surprising to see him get injured a bit more. On the positive side it's not the knees but who knows, the wrist could become an issue too?

The thing is, even if he's not in his prime, he can rack up several more French Open titles because nobody is close to his level ...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 18, 2014)

no nadal. half interest gone


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 18, 2014)

Nadal's game revolves around sheer raw power, physicality and very high topspin, it was bound to catch up some time or another. It happened during late 2012 and he skipped 2 slams and 6 months of tennis, he was ranked 5 when he came back in the tour then he became #1 within the end of year! I won't be surprised if this happens again (though this is just a minor injury)

I'm more sad about Del Potro still being out! His injuries is worse than anyone's.


----------



## Savior (Aug 18, 2014)

For Nadal he has the body of an older person due to his style. Not to mention that he has been playing top level tennis since he was a teenager. Roger and Nole are much more likely to win through skill but with Rafa it's a lot of physicality, athleticism and power. It will be interesting how it plays out.

I found this interesting.



> Times Nadal has skipped a slam after having played it:
> 
> Australian Open: 2
> Wimbledon: 2
> ...


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 18, 2014)

RG is his pet and dominant slam so he isn't going to skip that. You'd think after winning the tourny so many times and being regarded as the King of Clay (imo he took over Bjorn Borg and became the KoC in 2012), he'd lose motivation to win more 

Anyway, when is the draw coming out? That is important.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 19, 2014)

The draws are supposed to be revealed this Thursday. Hopefully we get some interesting early round match-ups. I went to some of the early days last year. Hopefully I can catch some this year as well.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 19, 2014)

i just want nole to reach the finals. is that too much to ask?


----------



## Schneider (Aug 20, 2014)

with nole currently being shite then yeah. 

and he has a baby coming


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 20, 2014)

He should be even more motivated then!


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 20, 2014)

Has anyone attended live Tennis matches here? In a slam or smaller tourny? I can't believe the final costs $8k to get a good seat!!!! FUCK THAT! It's best to stick to the wiziwig online streaming site 

And James, I want Nole to WIN the finals, not just reach it. His record at GS finals, especially the US Open is terrible. 4-1.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 20, 2014)

i did. not an atp though, just a local doubles match. personally, for me the angle from where they show it on tv somehow makes the ball look slow in comparison. watching good live matches can blow your mind, makes you really appreciate the athleticism and dexterity of players. the match i watched would prolly look even slower from the tv angle, watching the big 3 play from the ball kids view would be nothing short of flabbergasting.

heck, i've watched an amateur recorded ground level nadal clay match on youtube and it's pretty fucking scary.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 20, 2014)

Ball kids are so lucky. What a view, from all angels, not just one like the linesmen have or the umpire has. If I was a ball boy I wouldn't mind getting hit by a ball. Come at me tennis ball


----------



## Savior (Aug 20, 2014)

I'll laugh if Murray ends up in the same quarter as Fed or Nole.

Then we could see Robredo or Raonic in the quarters ughh.




> Has anyone attended live Tennis matches here? In a slam or smaller tourny? I can't believe the final costs $8k to get a good seat!!!! FUCK THAT! It's best to stick to the wiziwig online streaming site



I've been to Roger's cup a few times. I wanna go to the U.S. open one day but man tickets are expensive. It really is an experience though. Very fun and really unreal when you see them up close. I was like a kid in a candy shop when I went.

It's really awesome when the fake fans go home after the first match. Then you can sneak down and get really close. I did that once after Fed played and nobody wanted to see Nole play :lol . Must have been 2010 before he had his big year.

Found a pic.



If you go early you can walk all the way down and get so close to the players when they're warming up too.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 21, 2014)

I've been to a couple of tournaments and the U.S. Open. Always in the first few days, when the prices are fairly reasonably (around $50 for general courts access). I usually prefer watching the matches in the lesser courts as you are just much closer to the players. The U.S. Open is way too expensive - I only go on the free day or 2 prior to the start of the 1st Round. Those days usually have a few qualifiers playing, but you can go see some big stars practice such as Wawrinka, Federer, or Monfils.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 21, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> I've been to a couple of tournaments and the U.S. Open. Always in the first few days, when the prices are fairly reasonably (around $50 for general courts access). I usually prefer watching the matches in the lesser courts as you are just much closer to the players. The U.S. Open is way too expensive - I only go on the free day or 2 prior to the start of the 1st Round. Those days usually have a few qualifiers playing, but you can go see some big stars practice such as Wawrinka, Federer, or Monfils.



Man, all those kids who have front row seats in the finals of a slam, some rich ass parents they got. One day when I'm rich I will attend Wimbledon, only tournament I can access in the UK  Paris is around the corner as well, but the US...fuck, most expensive. I'd have thought it would be cheap considering the Dollar is lower than Pounds and Euros.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 21, 2014)

I went to the masters once 10 years ago in Houston. Saw the doubles finals. That was awesome. Doubles is fun to watch live.


----------



## Savior (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel like U.S Open and Australian Open would be most fun. The crowds are more raucous and you're more likely to fit in. The way I see people dressing at Wimbledon..all in their Sunday best with Hat and everything. Not my scene.

Doubles can be fun to watch but the points are so quick.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 21, 2014)

The draw is out. 

Link removed

*Novak potential road:*

4th round: Isner
QF: Murray
SF: Wawrinka
F: Federer
*
Federer potential road:*

Q: Dimitrov
SF: Ferrer/Berdych/Cilic
F: Djokovic

If there is a God, he hates Novak.

Cakewalk draw for Federer...


----------



## Savior (Aug 21, 2014)

> Novak potential road:
> 
> 4th round: Isner
> QF: Murray
> ...



Decent draw for Fed. Would have preferred Milos in the SF but oh well. Ferrer would/should be a cakewalk if he makes the semis.

Novak has a tough draw but if he plays his best he can handle anyone. He might also face Tsonga given recent form. I wouldn't mind seeing Wawrinka in the finals again. Want to see him prove the AO wasn't a fluke. It will be a miracle of Murray makes the finals let alone wins this.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 21, 2014)

Nole can take them all as long as he doesn't play like shit. 

And this would be the perfect moment for simona to finally dispose of maria. Fucking maria.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 21, 2014)

What's the woman's draw like? Haven't seen it. Bouchard got a easy way in...? 

Novak will have to step it up. Realistically, Isner plays better when he's at home for some reason, plus he serves big, can trouble Novak, but over 5 sets? Doubt it. Murray is 50/50, Wawrinka has the potential to be out before reaching the SF...should be interesting.


----------



## Savior (Aug 21, 2014)

Screw the WTA.

It's always Serena unless she plays badly. Then it's a scuffle between the rest of the crowd. Let's just home it's not screamy.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 21, 2014)

WTA is a bit interesting these days, got some new and young ones coming in, Serena aging etc...still shit compared to the ATP of course. Can't believe they get paid the same


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 21, 2014)

"muh equality"

Woman's version of equality is getting equal pay for less work


----------



## Savior (Aug 22, 2014)

Every single time I watch WTA and it's not Serena or a couple others, I'm like who are these people. It's so damn easy to make it to the final four in a women's grand slam. Heck so easy to make it to the finals at times. 

At least back in the day some of them were easy on the eye.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 22, 2014)

Simona's pretty sexy


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 22, 2014)

Bouchard is hella sexy 

Sharapova too, I don't watch her fights (unless she's in SF+ stage) cuz of the screams but wouldn't mind those in the bedroom


----------



## Savior (Aug 22, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> Simona's pretty sexy



I don't even think I've seen her in a match before lol. 

I support Genie since she is Canadian and heck Roger likes her so she can't be as bad as the other women. I think he said how he likes that "she doesn't celebrate after every point"


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 22, 2014)

Savior said:


> I don't even think I've seen her in a match before lol.
> 
> I support Genie since she is Canadian and heck Roger likes her so she can't be as bad as the other women. I think he said how he likes that "*she doesn't celebrate after every point*"



Oh snap, direct hit against Nadal right there 

Burn.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 22, 2014)

i'm generally okay with primate acts after important points, but i find celebrating after double faults retarded. i'll definitely find it awkward if my match/championship point came from a double fault instead of a winner. kinda stops you from overjoying.

unless it's a slam. if in a parallel universe i'm an atp material i'd celebrate my wimbledon victory over alternate reality nole like a horny neanderthal, even if it came from a double fault.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 22, 2014)

Novak double faulted *twice* in two French Open finals against Nadal, in 2012 and 2014. Probably the shittiest experience you will ever feel, the crowd gave like a 5 minute salutation to Novak after, cheering him on and shit, but a bit too fucking late 

Nadal is over the top with celebrations imo...a fist pump after every point? Though I wasn't a fan of Novak ripping off his shirt either ck


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 23, 2014)

I just looked at the draw for the U.S. Open. There are a few 1st round matches that could potentially be exciting. The one that interests me the most is: Berdych [6] vs. Hewitt. Hopefully Hewitt has some fight in him; the crowd usually loves him so that could boost him too. Potential for some dramatics there.

I hope Fed goes far in this tourney. Him and Nole at the U.S. Open are usually pretty intense. Got to get some payback for Wimbledon, even if Nole's a bigger favorite here


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd say Fed is the favorite, yeah, sue me ck

But Nole is playing like shit atm on his favorite surface, getting beat by some pigeons who he has a 15+ consecutive win record against...ah well, but this is best of 5. Can they handle that? Have to see. Good thing he has complete fodders for R1, R2 and R3. R4 is Isner doesn't make it.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 24, 2014)

i just hope he walks his talk when he said he is very motivated right now. i mean he should be, but fingers crossed that translates to actual results.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 25, 2014)

Man, I didn't expect Rafa to withdraw from the US Open. I guess it's legit this time around. : O


----------



## Schneider (Aug 25, 2014)

nah fed will probably choke again in the finals, even if he gets there with his eyes closed. this is a slam we're talking about.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 25, 2014)

Schneider said:


> nah fed will probably choke again in the finals, even if he gets there with his eyes closed. this is a slam we're talking about.



If Novak and Fed reach the finals then I give the win to Novak, quiet easily actually because I don't see Fed lasting 5 sets over Novak. But Novak has a higher chance of going out that Fed's cakewalk draw. 

Even when he won Wimbledon, Novak should have closed it out in 4 sets. He lost the first set, then won the 2nd and 3rd set, and he was leading 5-2 in the 4th set. Should have closed it out but he choked and Fed won 5 games in a row


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 25, 2014)

Andy Murray looks injured already, he was struggling as shit out there against Robin fucking Haase  4 sets to beat him.

Novak match on at 2am in the UK...fuck, watch it or not watch it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 25, 2014)

Robin Haase is dangerous, even if Murray was fit for 1st round GS match


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 25, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Robin Haase is dangerous, even if Murray was fit for 1st round GS match



No he's not, he's never reached past 3R in his GS career and he's only reached 3R twice ever in 2011. And he only has 2 250 point ATP titles, he's not dangerous.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 26, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> If Novak and Fed reach the finals then I give the win to Novak, quiet easily actually because I don't see Fed lasting 5 sets over Novak. But Novak has a higher chance of going out that Fed's cakewalk draw.
> 
> Even when he won Wimbledon, Novak should have closed it out in 4 sets. He lost the first set, then won the 2nd and 3rd set, and he was leading 5-2 in the 4th set. Should have closed it out but he choked and Fed won 5 games in a row


 
Well on the superstitious side theres also the post-nole->trophy trend thats been going on this year so with nole's shite draw it might reoccur in the us open. 

Either way fed's fucked


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 26, 2014)

i'm more excited about simona winning her first major than nole winning his eighth to be honest


----------



## Schneider (Aug 26, 2014)

the title i really wish for nole to get is the french slam. at the very least it'll bump him to agassi tier.

and more importantly bitchslap someone who gets some certain "injury treatments" a bit too much.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 26, 2014)

Didn't watch Novak's match, what was he like? Looked like a stomp then went on a mental walkabout from what I heard


----------



## Sieves (Aug 26, 2014)

^Novak did fine. Looked fairly routine but did get broken somehow at some point because he lost focus. 

Featherer through in straights, though he did have to play a tiebreak after wasting tons of break points 

Great BH shots tonight though from Rogi

Oh and this


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 27, 2014)

Scummy Federer hitting unsuspecting, innocent players 

Jordan approves.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 27, 2014)

Well well well...who is this new 15 year old WTA player taking out Cibulkova? are we seeing a change in the WTA? 

That Federer tweener was sick. He just does it on the fly. Novak's forehand was good, when he went around the net and slapped it down the line.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 27, 2014)

the wta is getting more exciting because of the hot new bloods


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 27, 2014)

Cici Bellis. Will be keeping a eye on this one. The second youngest player after Kournikova to beat a professional, 15 years. Damn. She was born in 1999, fucking hell, I'm 22 and she makes me feel old


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuck simona lost.  

Now both my faves in the women's side are gone


----------



## Jimin (Aug 29, 2014)

Ana Ivanovic already lost too.  And pretty soon, either Maria or Sabine is going home.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 29, 2014)

i don't care about maria  

i guess i could take a look at krunic too since she played rather well against madison keys. that serbian looks kind of interesting. kinda pretty too.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 29, 2014)

WTA being inconsistent as usual, wow Halep. Just atrocious, and Ivanovic lost too  Venus out as well.

Thank god for Kyrgios, he is carrying Australia on his back at the moment. Bernard Tomic the fucking tank engine retired his match from Ferrer, that guy is an absolute joke.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 29, 2014)

kyrgios better reach the second week. i'm rooting for him all the way. wouldn't mind him beating nole either


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 29, 2014)

Dominic Thiem just cockslapped Gulbis 6-4, 6-3, 4-6, 3-6, 3-6. Another upset, and young gun stepping in. 

I just noticed, Novak is gonna take on the USA brigade in his two upcoming matches. Queery in 3rd round and Isner in 4th round. He's gonna have the whole crowd against him in both of these matches.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 29, 2014)

damn gulbis lost. i guess his roland garros run was the peak of his season. 

anyway, i think nole will handle it. he knows both of them are dangerous and so he shouldn't have any reason to be an ounce complacent.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 30, 2014)

Piss easy game for Novak. Laying a smackdown, though there were a few lapses of concentration and got broken twice, lucky he can afford to do it at these stages. One more round to go then the real challenge appears.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 31, 2014)

kohlschreiber is a cool dude, but he isn't consistent, and even though i like the guy, nole should be able to dispose of him more easily than isner. 

anyway, maria is out, courtesy of fuzzy wozzy ;3


----------



## Harard (Aug 31, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I'd say Fed is the favorite, yeah, sue me ck
> 
> But Nole is playing like shit atm on his favorite surface, getting beat by some pigeons who he has a 15+ consecutive win record against...ah well, but this is best of 5. Can they handle that? Have to see. Good thing he has complete fodders for R1, R2 and R3. R4 is Isner doesn't make it.



When it comes to slams, the favorites should always be Rafa and Nole at the top. Then there's the others.



Edward Cullen said:


> Man, I didn't expect Rafa to withdraw from the US Open. I guess it's legit this time around. : O



This time around? Guy's missed a decent amount of slams in his career. Including what would have been his first RG back in 04.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 31, 2014)

also, the top half has all interesting bouts. nole-kohl, tsonga-murray, tommy-stan, and then raonic-kei. looking forward to tomorrow. 

and wow at the frenchmen, 4 of their 5 seeds are still going at it.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 31, 2014)

Woz better win this shit. Otherwise, this has all been one big tease.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 31, 2014)

Edward Cullen said:


> Woz better win this shit. Otherwise, this has all been one big tease.



she was looking mighty fine against maria. i really do hope she wins. i think she stands a chance against serena with the way she's playing right now. she just has to keep her consistency. it would be nice too for her to finally win a slam when she isn't the number 1.


----------



## Harard (Aug 31, 2014)

Woz doesn't have enough weapons.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 31, 2014)

I agree. Her best asset is her speed. She doesn't have a special stroke but on a good day, she can come out on top even against the number 1. The question now is if that good day will come every day of her matches in the second week.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 31, 2014)

Ferrer is out. Wow.

And Federer is losing the first set. Wow.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 31, 2014)

fed's first set loss? i wanted to see it but the damn rain came.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 31, 2014)

How this slam doesn't have a roof still is beyond me 

I was reading some Maria stuff and did you know she suggested that the men's tennis in slams should be best of 3? 

I legit lol'd. She's secretly trying to say that since the men and women get the same pay, then she thinks the mens tennis should be downgraded.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 31, 2014)

talk says they should have a roof in by 2018. but that's still a long ways away. 

lol that's dumb.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 31, 2014)

Granollers won the first set. Still see Fed winning this.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 31, 2014)

yeah fed will still most likely win this. still, got my fingers crossed


----------



## Jimin (Aug 31, 2014)

FedEx gonna win that 18th Grand Slam? Yes, he will.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 31, 2014)

not in this tournament.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 31, 2014)

Fed comes back and wins with 6-1, 6-1, 6-1

Beat the livin' piss out of Granollers 

What a joke.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 1, 2014)

Novak vs Murray QF

Gonna be a gud one.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 1, 2014)

stan will be waiting for nole at the semis. then federer most likely, if dimitrov doesn't oust him.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 1, 2014)

Tough road from now on. I watched the Murray - Tsonga match and Murray was quality, really aggressive. Novak was good as well, but he started gassing out in the last set, and it was only 2 hours. I'd say Novak in 4...maybe 5, depending on which Murray shows up. If it's a night match then Novak in 3.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 1, 2014)

Impressed Murray stepped up against Tsonga

Served well and return games was good


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 1, 2014)

i think nole needs a competitive match. it's not going to get any easier from this point.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 1, 2014)

First Murray win over top 10 player for a year

Does he smell blood now 

Although Djoko is way too much for even peak Tsonga


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 1, 2014)

I want Wawrinka to get out. Yeah...gotta make it easy.

I kind of expected to see him fail in the first week ck


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 1, 2014)

Stan is looking good. But nole is looking to avenge his aussie loss so I think he'll make it.


----------



## Savior (Sep 1, 2014)

Wanna see Fed vs Wawrinka. Was hoping Tsonga would make it through to stop Nole. Oh well, it's up to Murry now. 

Not that I follow the WTA but good to see screamer get knocked out.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 2, 2014)

lol stan has a better chance of beating nole than tsonga, who would never have won in toronto if nole wasn't playing poorly.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 2, 2014)

Nishikori beat the servebot. 5 sets and it was quiet late. Thinking Stan will dismantle him if Nishi is tired, and reach the SF. 4 sets at max.


----------



## Savior (Sep 2, 2014)

Aww poor Raonic is out but this is good for tennis. I was watching this dude...his backhand and returns are horrendous. Hopefully the guy focuses on that and his movement.

I'm looking forward to Berydych's match tonight. Wanna see what type of form he is in.


----------



## Sure (Sep 2, 2014)

Nishikori winning the USO? 

If he has to beat Stan, Murray and Fed then its definitely possible


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 2, 2014)

loved him beating raonic. too bad for dimitrov though, today just wasn't his day. errors everywhere. kinda like the fed of 2/3 years ago.


----------



## Savior (Sep 2, 2014)

Nishikori probably crashing out vs Stan. Hope we see Stanimal focused.

Some of the guys in the bottom half are playing inspired tennis. Tomas seems to want to face Rog in the semis and Monfils has been resurgent. Heck Cilic also playing decent. Of course it could be weak draws..

Really worried for Fed. Feel like he wore himself out in Toronto and Cinci while Nole been resting up. Murray been resting too but I'm not sure he has the weapons especially if Nole playing half well.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow, just saw the Monfils score. Surprised he won.

On a good day, Monfils is very dangerous. He can take anyone out, not kidding. If people like Monfils and even Dolgopolov (who has tremendous "talent" but doesn't execute it properly, which is a shame due to his condition) were consistent with less errors, they could have gone very far.


----------



## Savior (Sep 3, 2014)

Uh...these guys are getting seriously worn out. They better hope Murray Nole goes at least 4 sets.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 3, 2014)

Kei won 

He looked done that 5th set, that fucking heart 

But i'm scared he will literally die playing Djoker


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 3, 2014)

kei pulls through with a win against stan. what a match! 

no crashing out for the japanese this time


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been a bit busy and missed the last two days, but just found out that Kei has slain Stan. I hope he makes it competitive against Nole/Murray. Him making the final would be mind-blowing.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 3, 2014)

nole and murray with a set a piece. 

damn that second set was poor for djokovic. he looked dead tired while murray was slinging his forehand with boosters. the one-sided tiebreak was even more dismal for nole. 

he better change his attitude quickly or else he'll see his usopen run end tonight.

which i wouldn't exactly mind with kei in the semis. that bastard better make the finals if nole doesn't


----------



## Jimin (Sep 4, 2014)

Murray should stop moving up to the net. It is just not working for him whatsoever.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2014)

Those first two sets were frustrating.  Nole kept getting a the breaks and then immediately losing them again.   Anyways have with the win.  Can't underestimate Nishikori, he's really played well this year.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 4, 2014)

Missed the match, was way too shattered to watch the Novak match. Looked like a high quality match with Murray running outta gas in the end. I watched the Nishikori match, so glad he won. Stepping up.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2014)

so relieved to see nole through to the semis. at this point, i wouldn't care which of him or nishikori makes it to the finals. all the best to both.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 4, 2014)

Not gonna jinx it...but this looks like Nole's 2nd USO. He's on very good form right now, maybe the baby is giving him the motivation and he wants to win this one for him/her. (I'd feel the same if I was in the position)

Funny, he said like a few weeks ago that Tennis is his 2nd priority 

I don't see Federer stopping him.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2014)

yeah not to underestimate nishikori, or federer for that matter, but the two people who i think had the best chances of beating him here were stan and to a lesser extent, murray. so now that both have been eliminated, i do agree this looks like nole's slam to win. 

fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Savior (Sep 4, 2014)

Dammit. Wawrinka messed this up. Nole should reach the finals easily and win it too now.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm negging everyone one of you for Jinxing Nole if he doesn't win the USO.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 4, 2014)

even with the jinxes it's still big fat chances for nole (kei is prolly burnt out from lethal b2b 5 setters, while murray beats himself out ). the only way for old man to win is to keep 4 at max. he'll most likely be gassed out in the 5th and choke himself home.

..which is probably what will happen, if he passes lamonf and bird that is


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2014)

But bird lost wow. Cilic is having a breakthrough run.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 4, 2014)

Berdych was lucky he got to the QF with his draw. He's playing  so bad.
This USO is not exciting at all , given that we know who will win on both sides already.


----------



## Savior (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, one of the worst U.S Opens in a while. The lack of young blood in the ATP is brutal. It was wonderful when Krygios upset Nadal but matches like that are so few and far between. Kudos to Nole for taking care of business. Gluten free warrior 2 wins from number 8.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2014)

on the contrary i find it rather entertaining. better than 2012 and marginally than last year. love nishikori and monfils is always fun to watch. i still get worried about upsets even at quarters and semis stages so i like it. 

the women's side is kinda nice too with young, and hot , ones stepping it up.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't like Raonic he's just so one dimensional. Dimitrov is still inconsistent. Bencic and Bouchard is overated. 

One is a counterpuncher, but I think she will get better. The other one will be over powered by consistent aggressive player. (Also her attitude sucks and she likes BIeber).

Ferrer and Berdych is declining, Wawrinka is inconsistent. All these young players are not stepping up.

Thiem and Vesely is overated. Tomic can retire already. 

Out of the young ones, The ones I like is, Kyrgios,Kozlov, Konjur, Krunic, Robson, Xu

Speaking of which Vaidisova is coming back next week and Capriati is coming back next year (the drugs is getting to her head).


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't believe federer came back from that, monfils mental strength fails him time and time again


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 5, 2014)

federer is a champion and that's why he won. while monfils is a fighter, he's no champion, unfortunately for him. the last set was a testament to how much more he'll need to practice on his mental toughness. if that were nole, nadal, or stan, they'd have taken to the final set with the last of their strength.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2014)

Monfils has no mental strength whatsoever, all that talent and every time a little adversity comes his way he just folds.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 5, 2014)

it's a shame really.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 5, 2014)

But why no coach has worked with him to improve it baffles me. He's taken the trait from his junior days.


----------



## Savior (Sep 5, 2014)

Great comeback by the GOAT. Worrying stuff for sure. Hopefully he rests up and can handle Marin. If his game and serve% is good then I'm sure he can. Hope for a miracle with Kei but expecting straight sets loss.

I wonder if Murray is on the decline or if it's just his back being a setback. One thing is certain, he really doesn't deserve to be mentioned as part of the big 4.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 5, 2014)

That match was weird as hell. Monfils was goating for like 2/3 sets and Federer looked bored, didn't give a crap then suddenly he woke up realizing he's in a Grand Slam QF 

Monfils had 2 match points as well in the 4th set, gutsy play by Fed to drive that forehand winner.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 5, 2014)

Monfils looks like he doesn't really care if he lose matches, the guy lacks drive.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't understand why they can't hold the semis today for the men's side.  Cilic and Fed played the same day so it's not that big of a deal.  Have your finals on Sunday instead of always being forced back to Mondays USO.  It's no wonder the USO is always seen as the lesser of the four mjaors.


----------



## Savior (Sep 5, 2014)

Something about Super Saturday and women's final not being enough to carry the day I believe. Hence the need to have men's semis as well on Saturday.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 5, 2014)

It's actually because of the rain. They've always had rain on Sunday in a men's final match and it always had to be pushed towards Monday, so they decided to have it on Monday these days. Tru fax 

Anyway, big day tomorrow. I predict Novak in 3, Nishikori's fitness won't be that great and it's his first SF major, he'll have butterflies. And Federer in 4, maybe 5...Cilic is a hard hitter but he sucks at the net.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 6, 2014)

^That makes no sense at all. The weather doesn't care about what day of the week it is... @__@

It makes more sense for the two finals to end on a weekend and to be during the day so the people that really want to watch can watch.


----------



## Nic (Sep 6, 2014)

He just messed it up a bit but yeah it's been pushed back due to rain.  Basically every year the USO took place due to the lack of a roof stadium the finals kept on having to be pushed back to Monday due to rained out days.  Now if they planned this in advance to be on a Monday, then it makes no fucking sense and it's beyond stupid since it would only make it then easier for the finals to be pushed back to Tuesday or Wednesday even.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 6, 2014)

Vicka what the hell? At least Serena is in the finals.

Anyway when is the women's finals?


----------



## Savior (Sep 6, 2014)

Serena taking out the trash that is the rest of the WTA once again. Expect a beatdown in the finals. 





> NEW YORK - Fact: Roger Federer is one of a handful of players who is justifiably in the conversation of greatest of all time (GOAT).
> 
> Another fact: Roger Federer has won a total of one of the last 18 Grand Slams contested.
> 
> ...



More at link.

Dude really wants some views on his article lmao.


----------



## Nic (Sep 6, 2014)

He does have a point. His little spat against djoko after his loss in the 2011USO is a perfect example.


----------



## D T (Sep 6, 2014)

> Fact: Roger Federer is one of a handful of players who is justifiably in the conversation of greatest of all time (GOAT).



What a shitty opinion drivel. If you can't even get your facts straights from the get-go, I can only wonder how shit the rest gonna be. Federer is the the GOAT. There is no conversation.


----------



## Savior (Sep 6, 2014)

Kei takes the first! He needs to finish this quickly because I don't trust his health one bit.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 6, 2014)

I hope jokerbitch gets that work.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 6, 2014)

Nish what the hell man? 

*EDIT:* I'm out!  Later!


----------



## Jimin (Sep 6, 2014)

Federer's sportsmanship is way overhyped. He's not better than anyone else. His good moments just get much more spotlight than anyone else. His poor moments just get forgotten. It's kinda like how Jordan gets away with stuff in the NBA and Brett Favre got the number 4 shirt from the Vikings without paying the original player like you traditionally do when you really want a certain jersey number. Once you're a legend, you can get away with smaller stuff.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 6, 2014)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 6, 2014)

Nishikori with a 3-2 lead.

Man if he pulls this one out :sanji


----------



## Savior (Sep 6, 2014)

Cross your fingers for the Samurai.



> Pat Cash
> 
> 1987 Wimbledon champion on BBC Radio 5 live
> 
> ...



Not that I'd trust the BBC for tennis but Nole ain't looking too good.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 6, 2014)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## D T (Sep 6, 2014)

It happened. Damn, I so fucking want the 18th to happen.


----------



## Savior (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm gonna cry if somehow Cilic wins.

At least MJ is here for support.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 6, 2014)

Nishikori has carved a path to the finals! 

Kei please take the finals. That would be so unbelievable! Federer must be giddy right now though.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 6, 2014)

Uh oh, The Emperor might make it harder for Nadal...


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2014)

Kei is not any easier than Nole. Fed has struggle against Kei this year. I want Kei to win it for Japan


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 6, 2014)

Federer has a right smile right about now!

Man, Nishikori was so good day. Novak was gassed as fuck!


----------



## Savior (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree Kei could win vs either of the other 2 but I still would take Fed vs him as opposed to Nole.


Waiting to see what Nole says. Conditions were brutal for tennis.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm not even mad as fuck tbh...I thought Nishi would be gassed since he played two 5 set matches back to back but he just played the match of his life out here. Novak didn't look that good, the heat was fucking him up but no excuses, that's his problem. What a terrible break point conversion as well, *4/13* 

If Roger reaches the final he will still have a tough one. Nishi representin' Asia on his back atm.


----------



## Sure (Sep 6, 2014)

As much as I'd love Fed to win one more GS, I'd rather Kei win it, beating Stan, Novak + Fed in a row would kinda give him confidence to target top 4 maybe.

Wasn't expecting that, to say the least

Edit: Cilic winning vs Fed? Maybe The Prince of Tennis could win the whole USO afterall


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2014)

6-3 3-1 I guess Fed can't do it anymore. Kei come on !


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 6, 2014)

4-2 now. Federer in a bit of trouble, but it's still early. Not digging his light blue outfit.

Edit:
Cilic is up 2 sets to 0 now.


----------



## Savior (Sep 6, 2014)

Father time has claimed Roger Federer.

*sob*


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2014)

I am not surprised. The conditions is too much for Fed after his 5 setters with Clown


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 6, 2014)

Crowd going wild every time Federer wins a point. Even on Cilic's errors


----------



## Savior (Sep 6, 2014)

Hopefully Rog gets a set at least to save face and help Kei.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 6, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a kei vs marin final 

Slept through the match


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 6, 2014)

Well well well...Cilic serving for the match.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 6, 2014)

Jaw dropping serving!!!!

Kei vs Marin final. Wow, who would have thought.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 6, 2014)

Monstrous performance by Cilic today. Nishikori is going to have to raise his level to combat this beast. 

Unbelievable final's match-up. Haven't been this intrigued about a slam final in a long time.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm sure it's  been over 10 years without ANY of the top 4 in any GS final. 

No Novak
No Fed
No Nadal
No Murray

Is the tide changing?


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 6, 2014)

It's certainly a significant departure from the norm in the past decade. The confidence of a US Open win could propel either player to become a consistent top level player. If Cilic manages to consistently display the level he showed in this match, I could see him being a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 6, 2014)

Honestly didn't see this coming, let alone this final. Cilic was superb today, that returning was excellent, so fucking deep and he hammered the ball for a winner. 43 winners. 

Sure as hell feels fresh.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2014)

Come on KEI! Let's go


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 6, 2014)

and who was it that said this was the worst us open in a while?  

going for kei all the way but it's not hard to love marin as well so i'm happy with how the semis were played out and how the finals will be won as well. may the better man win


----------



## Jimin (Sep 6, 2014)

Damn, no big 4 champion this US Open? : O

Well, it had to happen sometime. I thought Fed Ex would win it this time around. :I


----------



## Savior (Sep 6, 2014)

Kudos for those 2 to make the finals. 

First finals since what ? 2005 to not feature Nadal, Fed or Nole.

Even though my guy lost, it's good for tennis overall to have some new faces. Can't begrudge either for their victories. Played great tennis.

Raonic and Dimitrov should watch closely so they learn how to win vs the top guys.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 6, 2014)

nishikori showing them how to do things.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 7, 2014)

Something occured to me, Novak has 4 Australian Opens where the heat is the worst compared to any other slam, and he struggles at the US with the heat? Lol


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't know maybe it's the humidity?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 7, 2014)

damn, wozniacki's just getting overpowered.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 7, 2014)

I've turned it off after Woz got broken in the second set, she's getting overpowered and hit from side to side, no chance


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 7, 2014)

i hope serena hits a dry spell and at least allows woz to take it to a decider


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 7, 2014)

God must hate the wta, every major final a blowout


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 7, 2014)

Serena's gonna get $4 million winning the final.

Oh WTA...


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 7, 2014)

i want to get 4 million too.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 7, 2014)

Get a sex change and join WTA 

Urgh...18 slams is too fucking much.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 7, 2014)

WHAT A POINT!

26 shots...feel so sorry for Woz, what great defense!


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 7, 2014)

well game, set, and match.


----------



## Savior (Sep 7, 2014)

I hate the WTA and hardly a fan of the Williams sisters but congrats to Serena. I'd take her winning over most of the other women players. At least she has been fairly consistent and has won over several eras. She also likely has inspired a lot of younger black and minority tennis players so that is a good thing as well.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YJE4vCj155o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 8, 2014)

serena tore that up


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 8, 2014)

Cilic is lookin legit here


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 8, 2014)

nishikori getting creamed. as much as i want him to win, with that clinical display against federer, i knew we had our next us open champ right there. 

still, fingers fuckin crossed.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 8, 2014)

so many aces 

5 sets, 5sets & 4 sets........Nishikori feeling the pain right now


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 8, 2014)

This looks like a washout. Nishi too gassed and Cilic playing outta his mind.


----------



## Azaleia (Sep 8, 2014)

It's almost done. Nishikori just can't stand those incredible aces, and Cilic is playing really great.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 8, 2014)

Cilic's GF is hot as fuck. 

2 more points.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 8, 2014)

He's done it!

Proud of Cilic and even Nishikori...amazing moment for Cilic.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 8, 2014)

i hope cilic carries this form onto the next few months and even the next seasons. he's still young and he's got a lot to play for. i just hope he doesn't end up like del potro. he better stay clear of injuries and shit. 

but kudos to both him and nishikori. they played their hearts out in this tournament, especially kei. nole better regroup and defend all those titles ahead.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 8, 2014)

ATP is finished at this rate. Cilic and Wawrinka is not what I call consistent top performers.  They will win one slam and go away.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 8, 2014)

Great performance from Cilic, but tired or not that was a pretty bad way for Nishikori to go out of the tournament. Never made the match competitive.

Still, never seen Cilic play that well. Really excellent work in pretty much every part of his game.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 8, 2014)

Massive confidence boost for him, his game is very good as well. Unbelievable serve and hard hitting ground strokes, especially forehands. Goran passing on that Croatian tennis


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 8, 2014)

ivanisevic honing cilic's flat balls. very effective.


----------



## Xnr (Sep 8, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> ATP is finished at this rate. Cilic and Wawrinka is not what I call consistent top performers.  They will win one slam and go away.



You haven't watched a lot of tennis then. Great win for Cilic and for the sport. Enough of this Djodal duopoly BS.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 8, 2014)

yeah i don't understand why having different players win the majors means the tennis world is doomed. does not make sense.


----------



## Savior (Sep 8, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about Cilic yet but very well deserved. Great tennis.

Hopefully he can produce a run like this at the French Open..

__

Some people are mad and calling him a drug cheat but from what I understand it was accidental.

Imo both him and Stan have potential to win multiple slams.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 8, 2014)

This is Cilic's moment, let's keep it at that so far. Winning a GS, a very first one at that is a special moment for him, and it's good to see new guys winning a few slams now, shows the new generation may be stepping up. Of course I wanted Novak to win but at the end of the day he wasn't good enough to come through...and I have my doubts if he played this version of Cilic (after all Cilic did push Novak to 5 sets in Wimby). Cilic thoroughly deserves it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 8, 2014)

[youtube]eyhWH1XZLBU[/youtube]


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 8, 2014)

Xnr said:


> You haven't watched a lot of tennis then. Great win for Cilic and for the sport. Enough of this Djodal duopoly BS.



I have definitely watch alot of tennis since I was a kid. Today watched Goerges,Dubois,Karantecheva,Marandz,Rogers, Bertens,Schmiedova,Taro, Diez l.I doubt you know any of these people are.


One slam wonders  is one slam wonders. He won't win another one like Ivanišević. Mark this on your grave stone. I already said my congrats somewhere else. So I am putting the truth out here.

The tour without the big 4 is dead. Everybody will win slams. No real number 1s. They win a slam and start losing to people outside top 100


----------



## Savior (Sep 8, 2014)

Lol this guy was spot on in the end.


I think some rest will do Nole good. Especially if he takes it easy and recharges for the Australian Open. Man has a kid coming soon so he shouldn't play too much tennis and make sure he is focused and tuned up for the next Major.

The next big event now will be Rafa's return..


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 8, 2014)

I think I know why Mei Lin is mad. He/she wouldn't have this attitude of "one slam wonders" if Nishikori won the match.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 9, 2014)

cilic's ball bashing kinda reminds me of sampras. with those ballistic flats and aces, pretty typical in 90s game, though points were shorter in average back then. 

from a sales stand point, there's a possibility that seats won't be as full as now when the holy trinity reigned (fuck the scot ). just lurking on various tennis forums now will show you how many people are just fedalkovic fans instead of tennis itself, who'll probably stop watching when those 3 retires, carrying their huge fanbase to their grave. but it's too quick to assume cilic going down the stan roddick route. if he keeps this level for years ahead he will probably trail behind nole in achievements. 

also, i think kei and cilic aren't technically a new generation since they're not that much younger than nole . but there's a possibility one of them will become a catalyst for a new federer in the making, like sampras in 2001.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 9, 2014)

Watching the Cilic/Federer game atm, this is just brutal. I feel bad for Federer. Gonna watch the finals when they eventually get uploaded in good quality.

Congrats to Marin and to everyone else, stay mad nerds.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 9, 2014)

Biggest winner is Nadal. Guy in front didn't win another one and guy behind him isn't catching up.


----------



## Savior (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyways.

I've been reading Novak's health book a bit and taking some of the advice. Hopefully it works out for me. Pretty well written and quite interesting that it took him that long to realize gluten affected him negatively. A lot of good stuff in his book imo.


Also, Rafa said he is doubtful for China which makes me wonder how close he really was for the U.S. Open.. 
Like isn't this tournament a month after it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know why Novak chooses ATP 500 tournaments with Nadal and Federer in there.

Dubai = Literally every top player (cuz tax free and shit)
China = Nadal

Small ass tourneys like these, Novak should just choose fodder ones.


----------



## Savior (Sep 11, 2014)

They all love Dubai. Rogie trains there and I'm sure the players are really popular. Plus there is so much for them to do. 

Looking at the race, Murray is unlikely to make it to the WTF. Wonder if he can put a good AO together.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah I don't see Murray reaching the WTF. It has been a terrible year for him, not even won a single title. I think after the USO defeat he said he wants to play a few fodder 250 titmes... His biggest hope was the grass season and that was abysmal. He has a chance in Shangai, his most popular Master I think, but if Novak and Nadal plays that then no chance. Novak might lose some points as well, he has 4 titles to defend which are 4000 points worth. 

China = 500
Shangai = 1000
Paris = 1000
WTF = 1500

I don't see him defending them all, with the baby and all. Maybe 2.


----------



## Savior (Sep 11, 2014)

I think a healthy Nole is fav for Shanghai. Paris should be fun.

With the 3 set format it gives the underdogs a good chance. Will be interesting to see how Tsonga, Cilic etc do. Technically Cilic has played quite well in slams this year, needing Nole to take him out and then winning U.S Open. I really want Rafa back but who knows, maybe his wrist is quite stressed with his playing style?

Turns out Rafa is playing an exhibition match on the 25th vs Tsonga. Wonder how much he gets paid for it..150k?


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 11, 2014)

Dunno the pay but they get paid shit loads. Nadal has been training pretty much everyday on HC from what I have seen, pictures and stuff, practicing his forehand (as if he needs to practice the GOAThand). Eh, he'll be back, there's a few of these titles he's never won, including the WTF. Wrist injuries are very dangerous though, look at Del Potro for example, I really want him back


----------



## Savior (Sep 18, 2014)

Respect for Murray just went up a bit.



> Andy MurrayVerified account ‏@andy_murray
> 
> Huge day for Scotland today! no campaign negativity last few days totally swayed my view on it. excited to see the outcome. lets do this!



Wonder how the Wimbledon crowd will feel about this.

Regardless it is great to see an athlete putting his feelings about his country in front of worrying about negative publicity.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 19, 2014)

Good bye Li Na, one of the great personality on tour.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 19, 2014)

sad to hear about li. she was one formidable opponent on any surface. hope she gets good years ahead of her.


----------



## Savior (Sep 21, 2014)

It would be good for tennis is she can inspire for top level tennis players from China and East Asia.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone keepin' up with the China Open?

Novak/Murray SF.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 3, 2014)

Not looking good for nadal.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 3, 2014)

it's all over for nadal.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 3, 2014)

Klizan played like a man possessed, he won this match from losing the first tie breaker then being broken in the 2nd set. That last set was all power from Klizan, just didn't give a shit about Nadal's topspin  smashed them away.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 3, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Klizan played like a man possessed, he won this match from losing the first tie breaker then being broken in the 2nd set. That last set was all power from Klizan, just didn't give a shit about Nadal's topspin  smashed them away.



that is one of the few ways to beat nadal. rosol did it. kyrgios did it. and now klizan did it. the other ways include how nole does it


----------



## Savior (Oct 3, 2014)

Hahah the moonballer lost. Tennis is saved. Or something.

Expect Nole to take care of business. He handled Dimitrov easily.


----------



## GearsUp (Oct 3, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> that is one of the few ways to beat nadal. rosol did it. kyrgios did it. and now klizan did it. *the other ways include how nole does it *



somehow outlasting? lul


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 3, 2014)

Dismantling is the term I'd use.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 3, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> somehow outlasting? lul



No, tactics. Novak goes to Rafa's FH side more than the BH because when Rafa hits his FH, it leaves him BH open for a winner. Plus Novak dismantles Rafa's CC FH, only problem he has now is Rafa's DTL forehand which he started to implement in 2013, that is a monster because the DTL forehand goes to Novak's forehand and not his backhand like Rafa's CC FH does. 

Stamina, athleticism, speed etc they both posses but mainly its tactics. You act like they enjoy playing 6 hour matches  They are both just that good in defense.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks like Novak had a easy win against Murray, just saw the highlights.

Berdych won quiet easily against Klizan, Novak vs Berdych final. Novak in a straight set demolition. 

5th China title comin up and 5th title for Novak this year


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 4, 2014)

don't want to jinx anything but it does look to be that way


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 4, 2014)

I hate Berdick with a passion.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 4, 2014)

he is rather boring.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 5, 2014)

Novak is killing it, 5-0 so far in the first set.

A BAGEL COMING UP! 

Novak's return is the GOAT.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 5, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> ATP is finished at this rate. Cilic and Wawrinka is not what I call consistent top performers.  They will win one slam and go away.



Yeah how dare these other players try and break the monotony


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 5, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

DOUBLE BAGEL!


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 5, 2014)

Fuck sake Novak -_-


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2014)

the fuck that was murder on the tennis court.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 5, 2014)

It was utter rape from the first game, I watched the whole match when it started. It was God Mode Djokovic. He was leading 6-0, 5-0 and was serving the match out to get the double bagel but he choked and ended up winning 6-2 at the end. Would have made history I think since no one has double bagel'd anyone in a final from the WTP. 

Novak was on sublime form. Definitely a favorite for the Shanghai masters which starts tomorrow. He's likely to skip Paris, cuz the baby is coming.

Anyway 5th China Open, unbeaten record there now.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 5, 2014)

nole gave those 2 games to save whatever is left of bird's self worth as a top 10 atp player

don't be naive


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 5, 2014)

I was thinkin' that as well, showing sympathy and all 

Novak's road for Shanghai.

Fodder
Fodder
Ferrer QF
Federer SF

I don't see Nadal making it through, just came back from an injury and doesn't do well during the fall season. Might be a Novak/Murray final.


----------



## Nic (Oct 5, 2014)

Autumn has really become Novak's season.  Reminds me of Fed 3 to 4 years ago.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2014)

i hope he'll still play in paris-bercy even with the baby due and even though he likely won't. that's 1000 points i don't want him to waste.


----------



## Nic (Oct 5, 2014)

He's got a 4000+ lead with only 3500 points remaining to grab.  His number 1 world ranking is safe.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2014)

actually the race is still rather close. only 1500 points between nole and fed.


----------



## Nic (Oct 5, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> actually the race is still rather close. only 1500 points between nole and fed.



ugh which rankings are you looking at?


----------



## Nic (Oct 5, 2014)

Fed is 4000 points behind not 1500


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2014)

the race to london. this is the rankings system that determines which 8 will qualify for the wtf. it will also become the year end rankings when the season ends.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2014)

as it stands, fed and by a longer shot nadal, still have chances to retake the number 1 spot if nole doesn't do well in shanghai, paris-bercy, or wtf. nole's 12150 points will no longer be going up since he's the defending champion in all three tourneys.


----------



## Nic (Oct 5, 2014)

seems like that system gives you half the points you would get normally, so again race isn't close at all.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2014)

Nic said:


> seems like that system gives you half the points you would get normally, so again race isn't close at all.



the two systems will actually become one in the same at the end of the season. the emirates rankings are the accumulated points in the past 52 weeks while the race to london are the points added up from the beginning of the season. 

if nole loses in the first round, well technically second round with the first round bye, in shanghai (heaven forbid) and federer wins it, the gap between them will close to 675 points (8695 to 8020) as nole will have gained only 45 points and fed 1000. 

translating that to emirates points, nole will have lost 935 points since he's the defending champion, and federer will have gained 940 points since he lost in the third round last year to close the gap to 2105 points (11215 to 9110). 

and if nole skips paris-bercy and federer wins that, federer will have overtaken nole in the race to london and in the emirates rankings their gap will then be only 465 points (10215 to 9750). 

their performances in the wtf will then be the deciding factors for the year-end number 1 spot. 

of course that is hypothetical if nole loses in the first round in shanghai and skips paris while federer wins both of those tourneys.


----------



## Nic (Oct 5, 2014)

Nole losing in the first round and Fed winning the finals is a huge leap.  When you have a 1500 points advantage with only 3500 points left to grab, you have a big lead.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2014)

i'm never counting anything out. also, if nole really will skip paris then i'm going to go with the mindset that his advantage as of the moment is already only ~2500 rankings points and ~500 race points. and that's already too close for comfort. 

like last year, people started counting nadal out when he lost in the first round in wimbledon, only to see him retake the number 1 ranking at the end of the season.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 5, 2014)

Nadal didn't have any points to defend after Wimbledon that's why he shot up because he missed all the tournaments in 2012 Wimbledon+. Novak has 3500 points to defend so the race isn't close at all because if he loses a tournament at first round, he loses 990 points.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Nadal didn't have any points to defend after Wimbledon that's why he shot up because he missed all the tournaments in 2012 Wimbledon+. Novak has 3500 points to defend so the race isn't close at all because if he loses a tournament at first round, he loses 990 points.



yeah but that was the end of the clay season and the start of the hard courts so there were plenty of talks in the atp website that already discounted nadal saying he couldn't possibly win them all. even when nadal lost monte carlo to djokovic people were already starting to count him out. 

but you never ignore these things because they could easily bite you in the ass. hard.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 5, 2014)

I know, that's why I said the race is harder this year because Novak has to defend points. Defending a tournament won't gain you points, it will just keep you at that level so that's harder than what Nadal did because when he entered a tournament in 2013, his defending points for that specific tournament were 0, so whatever rounds he came in, points would have added up regardless. 

I discounted Nadal as well in 2013 and it bit me in the ass. 

If Novak misses Paris then it's a -1000 point loss. 

If Novak reaches the finals of Shanghai and WTF but doesn't win them then he'll get a -400 point loss for Shanghai and a -500 point loss for the WTF, so just reaching the finals should be a safe bet at the minimum. Obviously he should win them because the #1 player should still have the best performance in the year.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2014)

yeah. he should definitely do his best in shanghai. a win is obviously preferable but a final showing as you said wouldn't be half bad either. but i personally wouldn't be contented with that


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 5, 2014)

This year has flown by, I still remember Aussie 2014 like it was yesterday and soon we'll be at the Aussie Open 2015.

I want Novak to reclaim his throne there and go down as the Aussie King 

Nadal already has the French throne
Federer has the Wimbledon 

Novak needs one


----------



## Savior (Oct 5, 2014)

Nole should go hard in Shanghai, take care of business then take a break for his wife's pregnancy. Assuming she is due soon.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> This year has flown by, I still remember Aussie 2014 like it was yesterday and soon we'll be at the Aussie Open 2015.
> 
> I want Novak to reclaim his throne there and go down as the Aussie King
> 
> ...



me too. aussie open was his open to win this year. he shouldn't have lost to stan  



Savior said:


> Nole should go hard in Shanghai, take care of business then take a break for his wife's pregnancy. Assuming she is due soon.



that he should.


----------



## Savior (Oct 5, 2014)

Pretty cool to see Kei win Tokyo. I like Raonic since he is Canadian but his game just has so many limitations. Not sure how much better his movement can get. His best bet might be to work on some monster groundstrokes like U.S. Open DelPo.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2014)

yeah he relies more on power than on speed and if he can't readily make the changes to pump up the latter he should work on pressing the former in every aspect of his game. from serve to ground strokes, his power should shine.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 6, 2014)

and cilic loses in the first round of shanghai to his compatriot. nope. he won't be a del potro.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 6, 2014)

Gives Murray an opening to make the end of year championships


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 6, 2014)

yeah. all he has to do now is not bow out in the first round as well.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 6, 2014)

It's been a great year for Nishikori, for his standards anyway. He's won 4 titles - 2 ATP 250s and 2 ATP 500s with a final in one Masters (could have won against Nadal if his injury didn't kick in) and a final in a Grand Slam. He's much more interesting than Raonic for sure, Raonic is just one dimensional as fuck  I hate servebots.


----------



## Savior (Oct 7, 2014)

Rafa sick once again?
Does this guy not take his multivitamins?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2014)

Stan, grigor, and kei all lose in the second round. What the hell is going on?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2014)

And raonic retires while nadal bites the dust. Pretty good day I should say


----------



## Schneider (Oct 8, 2014)

bleak day overall. mayer choked himself home. with this display just don't see fed having a chance on taking or even going deep in nole's empire.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 8, 2014)

Well that was surprising. Didn't watch the Nadal match but heard he has appendicitis. Now I am no doctor so I don't know what appendicitis is or how serious it is, he shouldn't have played in the tournament. Health should be #1 priority.

Also this doesn't really make it easy for Nole either, nothing has changed much. He still either faces Murray/Ferrer in QF then Federer in SF since they are in his half. The final is actually the easiest because that half only has Berdych has the highest ranked player and we know how that went


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

I really find it ironic that Nadal is apparently always healthy for the clay court season but any other time of year he has all these supposed injuries.....


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2014)

appendicitis isn't something you can just control with antibiotics lol. even if the current infection is kept at a minimum with medication, the inflammation won't exactly disappear while the source is not removed. you will need to take that damned thing out. 

but i'm just a med student


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 8, 2014)

Is it something very serious? What's the rough recovery time for it? From the article I read he went to the hospital on Sunday then decided to do training lol

Federer was close to getting out as well. If Mayer had that volley in the match would have been finished.  Mayer had 2 match points but the volley hit the tape and landed on his side.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 9, 2014)

it is a surgical emergency. post-operatively the recovery time isn't very long. within 3 days to a week you should be well enough to go about your daily tasks. strenuous activities like tennis should take a little while longer, a couple of weeks or so. 

also, nole better not fucking lose


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2014)

James since you're such a Nole Jinx you should claim before his every match that he'll lose.  Like that he'll never lose again.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 9, 2014)

it doesn't always work though


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't seen you try. 

you guy so jinxed Nole at the USO too.  Everyone of you were like, oh he's going to breeze through and win it.  Fuck you guys.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 9, 2014)

well he should have!  

this time though obviously federer is his biggest threat. i don't know about lopez though he seems to be doing pretty well.


----------



## Savior (Oct 9, 2014)

Murray losing to Ferrer. Bwahahaa.

Nole has this tourny wrapped up.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 9, 2014)

Well that was a close game with Kukushkin (his wife is hot as fuck as well, I swear she was checking Novak out all the time cuz when the camera hit her she mostly stared in Novak's direction, dat Novak )

Novak vs Ferrer. Straight sets likely. Novak's been having his number for a good while now.


----------



## Nic (Oct 10, 2014)

Savior said:


> Murray losing to Ferrer. Bwahahaa.
> 
> Nole has this tourny wrapped up.





Pocalypse said:


> Well that was a close game with Kukushkin (his wife is hot as fuck as well, I swear she was checking Novak out all the time cuz when the camera hit her she mostly stared in Novak's direction, dat Novak )
> 
> Novak vs Ferrer. Straight sets likely. Novak's been having his number for a good while now.



fuck you both.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 10, 2014)

here's mine: after a federer three setter nole gives bagels on his final. 

btw my jinx was so powerful it killed nadal out of us open


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 10, 2014)

Berdych down and out.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 10, 2014)

bird 

should've just kept clowning on twitter


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 10, 2014)

Novak about to wrap this up against Ferrer. 

Berdych out? That's surprising. God that bottom half of the draw is so awful  All the best action is in Novak's half.

Edit --

Federer smashed Benneteau. We got ourselves another Nole vs Fed match (the real final of this tournament)

34 winners
13 Unforced Errors
11 aces
92% first serves

Novak will need to be in top form tomorrow.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 10, 2014)

should've booked that train to shanghai tomorrow


----------



## Savior (Oct 10, 2014)

The final could be really underwhelming.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, I already envision Nole/Fed match as the real final anyway ck

Kind like how the French Open 2013 SF between Nole and Nadal was the defacto final. Nadal vs Ferrer F was a total dud. Was yawning half of the time due to the beat down poor Ferrer was getting, and Nadal wasn't even trying.


----------



## Savior (Oct 10, 2014)

Schneider said:


> btw my jinx was so powerful it killed nadal out of *us open*



If it were powerful it would keep Nadal out of the French.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 10, 2014)

I want soderling back.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 11, 2014)

simon through to the finals. 

nole better follow suit


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 11, 2014)

This year has been about the rivalry between Nole and Fed. It's the 5th game today together, with a 2-2 record. Just goes to show, I wonder if Nadal can play on Fed's level at the age of 33, I very much doubt it.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 11, 2014)

he'll be crippled before that happens


----------



## Schneider (Oct 11, 2014)

Savior said:


> If it were powerful it would keep Nadal out of the French.



in this year's fo i was actually jinxing nole the whole time 

kinda explains his choke ck



Pocalypse said:


> This year has been about the rivalry between Nole and Fed. It's the 5th game today together, with a 2-2 record. Just goes to show, I wonder if Nadal can play on Fed's level at the age of 33, I very much doubt it.



nowadays he doesn't even play on the same level as he was few years ago.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> I want soderling back.



At 30 years old and 3 years away from the sport i don't think he has much time left for a comeback 

Delpo needs to come back the sport needs him.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 11, 2014)

High level tennis from both players, especially Federer. Novak is a break down now, though not worried.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 11, 2014)

Federer demolished Djokovic in every single area. What a sublime performance from Fed. Everything clicked for him, the plethora of winners and the first serves were monstrous. And Djokovic didn't play bad at all, he played very good.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm not bummed out because I'd have supported fed if he weren't against nole. At least the drop in points wouldn't be so large too. Still, nole better play at bercy if he doesn't want to be pressured in the wtf.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm kind of disappointed. It's just another average year for Nole.

2012 - 1 GS and 3 masters and WTF
2013 - 1 GS and 3 masters and WTF
2014 - 1 GS and 3 masters and ??

Would have liked more juice since these are his peak years. Needs another multiple slam year, had plenty of chances to get more than 1 slam a year.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 11, 2014)

i used to get disappointed too whenever nole loses. but then i realized that most of the times when he does i'm in a good place irl. so maybe whenever i get a high grade in my exams or when i'm feeling good it's a sign that nole is going to lose


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 11, 2014)

Fucking great, this means my project proposal for my dissertation is gonna be top notch


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 11, 2014)

it doesn't apply to everyone


----------



## Schneider (Oct 11, 2014)

my god..

to think this man was one drop shot away from going home on his first round a few days ago..


----------



## Savior (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow!

Roger won!


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 11, 2014)

Fed might win Paris as well if he can carry this type of form in. Novak won't be playing it. Nadal looks all sorts and is prone to getting out in the earlier stages, Murray rarely poses a thread for Fed. 

Gotta say this was one of Fed's best matches this year. Novak played good as well with high aces, serves and winners. But Fed just had more and it's rare to see Fed winning more rallies over 5 shots...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2014)

Hoping for a Simon miracle win


----------



## Savior (Oct 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b19mIfI-HG0[/YOUTUBE]

Some of the best tennis I've seen all year. Love the winners by both guys. Nole hit some solid passing shots and Roger hit some quality volleys too.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 11, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Hoping for a Simon miracle win



i actually wouldn't mind this. i've always liked the guy but he seemed so brittle and so easily tired that i thought at one point he'd die on the court


----------



## Savior (Oct 12, 2014)

Wonder if Nole plays in Paris. It starts on the 27th.
He said...



> "My plan is now to go back home and hopefully become a father," he added, while expressing his gratitude to his Chinese fans. "(It was) a great, great run. I enjoyed it very much. But the story doesn't end here. I'll come back next year. I'll look forward to win some more matches in China.



Even if he skips it and Rog wins, he will still be 2nd in the race to London.
Regaining number 1 seems unlikely. Might be best to try to get the Davis cup even though it doesn't mean that much.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 12, 2014)

Federer with that 2nd Masters title this year and 4th title overall. Great for his age and whatnot. Still has Basel and 2 other tournaments to play. Today's final was quiet ugly, way too many UEs from both sides but Fed kicked it out at the end. He saved 3 set points loool


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 12, 2014)

if he wins paris-bercy and nole decides to skip it, he'd be first in the race and it would be an extremely tight wtf. or if he wins basel and at least makes it to the finals of paris-bercy.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 12, 2014)

while good vibes are leaking from his virginal shanghai title, the fact that he didn't bring his yesterday form screamed way louder to me. tells you a lot about his consistency. your typical athlete clutches into overdrive during finals, which clearly isn't the case with federer's current season. makes me doubt his future in slams, seems to me he has a bigger chance completing career golden masters rather than obtaining that 18th.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 12, 2014)

Schneider said:


> while good vibes are leaking from his virginal shanghai title, the fact that he didn't bring his yesterday form screamed way louder to me. tells you a lot about his consistency. your typical athlete clutches into overdrive during finals, which clearly isn't the case with federer's current season. makes me doubt his future in slams, seems to me he has a bigger chance completing career golden masters rather than obtaining that 18th.



This is his 2nd Shanghai title. And tbh given his age I don't think he is looking for such great heights, Wimbledon he always has a shot due to the court, same can be said for Rafa for FO and Novak for AO, those slams are each preferable to the player more than other slams. But things like winning Masters and beating the top players including the world No.1 at his age will certainly go down in books in the future. Compared to the miserable 2013 year he had where he only won a 250 tournament, this year was far better.


----------



## Savior (Oct 12, 2014)

> The Swiss will return to World No. 2 in the Emirates ATP Rankings on Monday and victory in Shanghai sees him close the gap on Novak Djokovic in the battle to finish year-end World No. 1.
> 
> The 33-year-old Federer captured his fourth title of the season and his second ATP World Tour Masters 1000 crown, having also triumphed at the Western & Southern Open in Cincinnati (d. Ferrer). Rafael Nadal is the all-time titles leader with 27 Masters 1000 trophies, but Federer leads the way with a 309-89 win-loss record in this category.



Meh how many of Rafa's are on Clay? Like 80% I imagine.

Glad to see Fed having some sucess. It was tough seeing him lose all those finals and struggle in grandslams. It would be awesome if he could just get number 18.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 13, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> This is his 2nd Shanghai title. And tbh given his age I don't think he is looking for such great heights, Wimbledon he always has a shot due to the court, same can be said for Rafa for FO and Novak for AO, those slams are each preferable to the player more than other slams. But things like winning Masters and beating the top players including the world No.1 at his age will certainly go down in books in the future. Compared to the miserable 2013 year he had where he only won a 250 tournament, this year was far better.



it's the first he won it as a masters. fed's 2014 > 2013 is a fact, and his peak form is still pretty phenomenal. however his finals choke tendency is going to cost him titles (esp. wimby) despite lucky draws and best-suited court conditions, clearly visible in this season. it's a race with his biological clock until his peak form won't be sufficient enough to get him deep and we know it won't be long. i just want him to rake as much as he can before the inevitable comes 

..okay he's not exactly lacking in achievements and records, but it's just sad to see him fade into a white dwarf instead of going supernova. after all, he's the main reason why i picked up the racket.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 13, 2014)

At this rate I don't see Nadal catching up to 17. Seems like we'll be having 6 months of Rafa per year instead of 12 months. And if Fed gets #18 then there's no way Rafa will reach that so his GS slam is still safe. But fed is still winning top titles while the young ones at max can win a 500.


----------



## Savior (Oct 13, 2014)

On one side it's good that it's not his knees or ankle or foot...

On the other side, dude is getting bothered by all types of ailments..


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 13, 2014)

I think Fed will continue playing until the next Olympics, which is in 2016. He can definitely last until then because if Agassi can, Fed sure as hell can since Fed is just a natural at this. After the Olympics and ending the year, he'll hang up the racquet. But then again he enjoys playing Tennis (not like he needs the money from these tournaments, he gets like $40 mil just from sponsorships per year) so might just carry on.


----------



## Savior (Oct 13, 2014)

The dude does have a bunch of kids now. It's just going to get more difficult trucking all over the place with a boatload of little brats. Unless Mirka is some sort of supermom..

Then again, I read how his entourage is massive. Think he said he had around 70 people for RG this year .


----------



## Schneider (Oct 14, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> At this rate I don't see Nadal catching up to 17. Seems like we'll be having 6 months of Rafa per year instead of 12 months. And if Fed gets #18 then there's no way Rafa will reach that so his GS slam is still safe. But fed is still winning top titles while the young ones at max can win a 500.



on the contrary, i believe he can fish 20+ slam count via rg (long breaks in between), though with him currently battered physically, the weight slightly shifts to nole's racket or the young guns. how will nole perform post fatherhood? how ambitious will he? will he still lust after a career slam (and career golden masters) ? though looking at federer, i wouldn't expect too much. or will the u-25s step up their game, or will a teen or early 20s bloke attain a slam (big sign for a future all time great)?

his grass career is done though imo, pretty much like fed's business on rg. hard courts are going to be nasty with sudden god-mode ball bashers like stan and cilic appearing out of thin air.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 14, 2014)

Schneider said:


> on the contrary, i believe he can fish 20+ slam count via rg (long breaks in between), though with him currently battered physically, the weight slightly shifts to nole's racket or the young guns. how will nole perform post fatherhood? how ambitious will he? will he still lust after a career slam (and career golden masters) ? though looking at federer, i wouldn't expect too much. or will the u-25s step up their game, or will a teen or early 20s bloke attain a slam (big sign for a future all time great)?
> 
> his grass career is done though imo, pretty much like fed's business on rg. hard courts are going to be nasty with sudden god-mode ball bashers like stan and cilic appearing out of thin air.



Lol no he isn't reaching 20 slams, that means he will be 34 and still be winning a slam per year. Not even a question of doubt, it just won't happen. With Nole he said this year after the final loss that he's going to keep coming again...and again, and again...these were his words so he'll definitely be pumped for FO. He always is, he always reaches the finals but just like Fed, Nadal is there to stop him. 

There's aren't any good clay courters apart from Nadal and Nole as the second (though there is a big gap between Nadal and the rest of the players on clay including Nole). You don't get any upsets apart from one in the last decade and that was Soderling which paved the way for Federer to win.


----------



## Savior (Oct 17, 2014)

Not sure what Nadal is doing. He is playing Basel then considering if he wants surgery? I mean he would end up missing WTF...


----------



## Schneider (Oct 20, 2014)

nadal WILL skip wtf. meanwhile no1e is waiting for babykovic with federer breathing on his neck (basel, paris, wtf and dc).


----------



## Schneider (Oct 22, 2014)

stan 

if there's one guy that'll ruin fed's dc title it'll be him instead of the french ck


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 22, 2014)

Holy shit simona destroyed serena!


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 22, 2014)

and ana dismantled eugenie. pretty good day. now what i want to happen in the final round robin is simona beats ana in 3 while bouchard beats serena preferably in straights. with the way serena was today, it's very possible for bouchard to win in two. 

that way, we'll have halep and ivanovic in the semis


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 24, 2014)

simona vs ana. i don't know who to root for ;_;


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 24, 2014)

Ana Ivanovic is my wife. Root for her 

Novak will be playing the Paris Masters and the WTF. So he's not going to be missing any tournaments it seems. Btw he's a dad now, named the boy "Stefan Djokovic". I think Novak forgot who his coach's name was 

Nadal will miss the Paris Masters and the WTF, apparently. So he's only playing the Swiss.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 24, 2014)

but i love simona.  

yeah congratulations to the new dad. federer looks really set on taking back the number 1 spot. that semifinal loss in shanghai was a bigger deficit than it initially looked. at least to me lol. anyway, he shouldn't have a problem if he wins both paris-bercy and the wtf. 

hope nole will indeed win both.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 24, 2014)

also, lol nadal.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 24, 2014)

Nadal isn't a smart character when it comes to these things. He wants to delay the surgery but plays the Swiss 500 fodder tournament when he should have skipped this, got the surgery then play Paris and WTF. 

Unless he thought deep down that there are other players in better form right now than him so instead of getting a big loss record this year, he'll keep it manageable with less embarrassment


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2014)

Smh WTA. I did read how Bouchard got massacred by Serena haha. Girl got some serious work to do in the offseason. 

Meanwhile Cilic pulling out of Paris. Why couldn't he have peaked in another tournament. Whyyyyyyy


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 24, 2014)

How do you guys rate Ćorić then ?


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't watch the match but mate told me the new 17 year old has game. Apparently he shot Rafa off the court. 

Federer won against Dimitrov. Weak era they said. 33 year old stomping top players still. I'm worried more about Federer than Nadal now tbh.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PAkswwStOg[/YOUTUBE]

Hard to tell. I need to see more but it's positive news that we have a youngster doing things.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll be pissed if Federer reaches YE#1. There's 490 points separating Novak and Fed. YE#1 without a slam doesn't feel right. He just seems to be coming in form now.

Anyone watch the Murray vs Robredo Valencia final? Best 3 setter I have seen this year. Funny story. A month ago at some fodder 250 Shenzen Open, Robredo had 5 Championship points against Murray and ended up losing the match. Today, the exact same scenario, he had 5 Championship points and lost the match.  That's gotta hurt.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 26, 2014)

yeah, this made me lol hard


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 26, 2014)

told you guys federer shouldn't be counted out


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 26, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> yeah, this made me lol hard



Yeah I felt for Robredo there, really was rooting for him . But Murray had to win these titles since these are the only ones he has a shot at winning. 3 titles in 1 month, might give him some confidence for the bigger stages with these tight matches.


----------



## Savior (Oct 26, 2014)

Battle of the fathers.

Fatherer vs Fathervic.

I think it should be a fun tournament.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 27, 2014)

As usual, Novak has a shitty draw. Time after time he gets these guys 

2R Kohli who ain't no pushover
3R Isner who always gives Novak trouble
QF Murray
SF Ferrer/Nishikori

Fed has a tougher SF with Wawrinka but the way Wawrinka is playing lately, he'll go out.


----------



## Savior (Oct 27, 2014)

Novak should still reach the finals. Nishikori could take him out again. The other guys can all win too depending on his mindset.


----------



## Sure (Oct 27, 2014)

novak plus murray have been in the same quarter/half literally every time this year. 

uso, wimbo, shanghai, china, paris,  to name a few...

are the WTF seedings based on current rankings or the end results of the race to london?

shouldnt really matter tbh, novak + federer would be seperated, plus i think all 6 below atm are on the same level


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 27, 2014)

They are based on the points accumulated from this year alone in the race. Since Nadal isn't gonna be playing...the 9th player is awarded a spot.


----------



## Federer (Oct 28, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> told you guys federer shouldn't be counted out



They should have listened, indeed.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 28, 2014)

he's probably going to be the season ending number 1 again lol


----------



## Savior (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll take it if he can win WTF. It's the 5th biggest tournament so next best thing after a Slam.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 28, 2014)

Was a good game by Novak today...around 2nd and some 3rd gear level of play. The court is slow as fuck, suits perfectly for Novak's style. 

Is it just me or the Paris masters court looks so small? I was watching it on Sky Sports 3 and it's fucking minute


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2014)

Hoping for Kei/Milos final


----------



## Savior (Nov 2, 2014)

^ Lol. Some real high level trolling on that forum.

Brutal loss for Rog but at least he gets some rest.

Nole with the easy win. 6-2 6-4


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 2, 2014)

Nole wins bercy. All is right in the world


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 3, 2014)

Nole with 4 master trophies this year. He hasn't lost any Master 1000 final since Cincy 2012 and is the first player to defend a Bercy trophy. 

Shame he can't have this consistency in the slams though 

I expect him to win 2 slams in 2015...needs one more multiple slam year.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 3, 2014)

he's still fairly consistent in slams though. reached the qf or better in all of them this year. whereas rafa and roger both have 4r exits. 

also, wish nole could have won shanghai.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 3, 2014)

Winning slams is what matters than just being consistent all around by reaching finals and not clinching them. There have been some really tough losses for Novak in USO 2012 and the biggest loss of them all was the French Open 2013 Semi Final...which was the real final of the tournament anyway and he had a 4-2 break in the last set but that one little incident caused chaos plus Rafa shot 22 god mode absurd winners past him. You could call it poetic justice with Rafa not winning AO 2012 where he was up a break as well. Then there was the shit Wimbledon 2013 final where Novak just got rolled. 2013 USO, Rafa was a better player on HC and in form so that loss can slide by.

Then there was this year's FO 2014 where he was up a set and Rafa looked the weakest he's ever been on clay...then Novak lost 3 sets in a row, like what? That broke my heart  And a second double fault in the French Open 2012 and 2014 to lose? . It's not a matter of physicality, it's mentality where he hasn't had much of in the recent years. 

He still has chances to win slams of course but I thought he would be around 10 slams by now when you look at his caliber of play. After 2011...he hasn't had fantastic years with slams with winning 1 slam per year. Just don't want him to go down the Ivan Lendl territory.


----------



## Savior (Nov 3, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> he's still fairly consistent in slams though. reached the qf or better in all of them this year.



To be fair, with his talent and health he has no reason not coasting to the quarters in Slams at the least. I really thought this was the year he would win the French. Next year his chances could be better or...

Rafa could rest up and destroy them all.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 4, 2014)

Nadal's main aim is gonna be AO 2015. And Novak's is obviously gonna be the French. I think Novak has a shot at winning more Wimbledons, the group atm aren't great on grass. He also needs to do better at the American swing, this year could be excused for the wedding and the baby.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 4, 2014)

Savior said:


> Rafa could rest up and destroy them all.



while definitely not impossible, i think he getting another injury is just as likely


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 5, 2014)

What do you guys think of this? 



Seems a bit biased


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 5, 2014)

in a way i agree with it


----------



## Schneider (Nov 9, 2014)

sly 

egocentric 

snob  

absolutely not biased 

also, sneaky gamesmanship and cheering on double faults are definitely a snakehouse characteristic.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 9, 2014)

nishikori beats murray. fed avenges himself against raonic. not a surprising result. 

what i want to see is nishikori beating fed. i think he can definitely do it. i think murray can do it too. raonic probably won't get a win. he just isn't consistent enough.


----------



## Savior (Nov 10, 2014)

Argh don't have this on tv. Will have to settle for highlights.

Fed looked good handling Raonic. Hopefully Cilic can play half decent and make the semis.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 10, 2014)

stanimal is back


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 11, 2014)

LOL yesterday was a weird day. Stan destroying Berdych 6-1, 6-1 and Novak destroying Cilic 6-1, 6-1


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 13, 2014)

lol fed is steamrolling murray. and with that first set loss, murray is out of and federer and nishikori are guaranteed in the semis.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 13, 2014)

Just put the final between Novak and Federer already, the rest of the players are acting like mugs atm.

Novak trashed Wawrinka 6-3, 6-0 too and ANOTHER blowout by Murray? Tomorrow, Novak plays Berdych. Fucking lol

Definitely the worst WTF I have seen. Only 2 players are acting like the top players.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 13, 2014)

This is his worst year. He is 0-9 against Novak, Fed and Nadal this year. It's not been the same for Murray since Lendl left him. But yeah, ridiculous to see a 33 year old guy bagelling someone like Murray  Never change Fed.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 14, 2014)

so stanimal went back to his cave and stan baked a bagel for nole. then scotch pulled a birdick against fed. 

wtf can open a cakeshop chain with the sheer flood of bakery products from day 1. and the next match will be bird bending over against nole.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 14, 2014)

Novak Djokovic, the Year End #1 is secured and locked. 

Demolished Berdych as usual. 2 more matches then wins the title.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 14, 2014)

Win it all nole!


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 14, 2014)

There's rumors going around that Berdych wants Ivan Lendl to coach him and Lendl said he's too busy in 2015. Berdych thinks he's gonna win majors 

Lendl is the go to coach these days.


----------



## Savior (Nov 15, 2014)

Murray is trash now.

Lol @ the poll


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 15, 2014)

LOL I was checking up on that forum as well. Some people are legit mad that Novak got the YE#1 because of only winning 1 slam, instead he should have won multiple. And yet they wanted Federer to reach YE#1 *with no slam* 

You know I'm so glad Novak crashed the Fedal party in 2011. Novak should reel in tasting these tears


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 15, 2014)

Stan and Roger are having a bitch of a very close fight.


----------



## Savior (Nov 16, 2014)

Nole in 2, unfortunately. He should easily handle his business. Hopefully next year he gets it together and goes 3 out of 4.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 16, 2014)

ao: nole/stanimal
rg: nole (or fed beats nadal in philip chatrier)
wimb: fed
uso: fed/nole


if this happens in 2015 i will literally stop masturbating cold turkey starting from post-uso until 2016 wtf


----------



## Sure (Nov 16, 2014)

There'll be a shock next year. Either Kei breaking top 4, or a new GS winner, or one of the top 3 becoming solely dominant.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 16, 2014)

NAWT FED WITHDRAWING


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, that was surprising. Should have let Wawrinka win instead. Outcome would have been in Nole's favour anyway if they did play. Ah well...disappointment final but 4th WTF title for Nole. 3 in a row now, tied with Lendl's record.


----------



## Savior (Nov 16, 2014)

Ugh...

Welp. Go hard for Davis Cup I guess.

Good stuff by Nole anyways.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 16, 2014)

I fear for Nole in 2015. Reason - Nadal.

Everytime he has a injury he comes blazing back and nearly wins everything. Goddamnit Nole, should have taken your chances with slams this year -____-


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 17, 2014)

and i was looking forward to their match too


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 17, 2014)

Apparently Novak will be playing a 250 ATP tournament this time around in 2015, before the Australian Open starts. He wants to play the title in Doha. I don't blame him, have you seen their trophy? 



Golden eagle. Would love that in the collection, that trophy looks better than most 500s and even Masters trophy.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 18, 2014)

so Federer pussied out after realizing Djokovic would pound 

smart move old man......

DOnt know why fed gets a 'gentleman' tag, he is such an arrogant loser, nadal played STan in AO FInal with an injury, because he didnt want to disappoint the fans,


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 18, 2014)

GunningForGlory said:


> so Federer pussied out after realizing Djokovic would pound
> 
> smart move old man......
> 
> DOnt know why fed gets a 'gentleman' tag, he is such an arrogant loser, nadal played STan in AO FInal with an injury, because he didnt want to disappoint the fans,



Implying Nadal was injured from the beginning and not bring it out as an excuse after getting a beatdown for 1 and a half sets. Even the AO crowd booed him when he took out the MTO, because it looked suspect as fuck. To me Nadal was perfectly fine for a set and a half. Wawrinka was just playing godly tennis hitting winners after winners.


----------



## Savior (Nov 21, 2014)

Should Roger go the Serena route and go hard only for GS? On the other hand he did have some serious success in the Masters tourny so hard to see him missing many. He just loves tennis.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 21, 2014)

Nadal's basically doing that and considering his age, he'd better follow suit despite his fluid game, if he's still thirsty for slams that is. You can do whatever you want when you basically broke every record in the book and shit out new ones.

Nole on the other hand, still has some job to do. Can you imagine, living through the greatest era in history, with 3 career slammers actively on each other's throats? 

As it is, 80s with its sheer density is still tough to beat.


----------



## Savior (Nov 21, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if Nadal's plan is to go hard at Clay court masters and RG and just take it really easy the rest of the year. He just needs a couple more and then he has the most GrandSlams ever.

Nole needs to put in serious work next year. 3 slams would help him catch up a bit but he will slow down with age. His style is a bit easier on the body and lucky for him there isn't some young up and comer who looks like they will be formidable next year. (Coric a possibility??)


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 21, 2014)

Looking at it, it's really hard to win a slam on all 4 surfaces. Look at Sampras, 0 french Opens. Federer was lucky to win French Open since Nadal went out in 2009. Novak's in the same position though I'd prefer it if he beat Nadal on the way.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 21, 2014)

Why are you all so obsessed with numbers and records? It's funny because the players themselves don't even mention wanting to one up the others. Fans can be so silly. Just let them play for the sheer pleasure of playing. If they break and make records along the way then great. If not, why the fuck should it matter?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 21, 2014)

Are you talking about Djokovic? If so, of course he wants the French Open. You must be silly if you don't think so since he's been longing for this title for years. It's the only trophy missing from his collection. Also, Djokovic and Nadal are both in positions to make records. You think they play for money? 

Money was sorted out years and years ago, they've both made over $70 million through career earnings alone (not counting endorsements), Djokovic is #2. Nadal is #3. Nadal gets $30 million a year just from endorsements and Djokovic gets $24 or $25 a year. Heck, Fed gets $75 mil a year from endorsements. Lol they ain't playing for money. They are playing for records. 

Every match win, trophy win, etc boosts up their records.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 22, 2014)

i think you can be really well off in the top hundreds, and live in luxury to an extent above 100 by winning what you often consider fodder tourneys. those people whose name never comes out on the atp website are probably richer than we think, and will probably eat you alive if you meet one on court (unless you bake them bagels that is ).



Jαmes said:


> Why are you all so obsessed with numbers and records? It's funny because the players themselves don't even mention wanting to one up the others. Fans can be so silly. Just let them play for the sheer pleasure of playing. If they break and make records along the way then great. If not, why the fuck should it matter?



well in a way it is a form of entertainment, and just like any other sports (or anything with fandoms really), fans are going to have favorites and enjoy competitions, often even to unhealthy levels.  simply human nature really, all forms of support and hopes (which basically translates to pressure) are just for fun and mean nothing either way.

it's okay as long as we don't get to mtf masturbatory levels. 

oh, and seems that swiss' davis cup trophy is in jeopardy.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 22, 2014)

Fed looks like he was the 'crybaby' after Stan escort him off court


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 22, 2014)

The Swiss got this, only need 1 more win. Don't see them losing both of their singles matches. The doubles win helped them a lot.


----------



## Savior (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeesh how did Rog lose in straight sets. That's brutal. 

I think fans from all sports overanalyze performances and rankings. It's fun to do. Just look at all those Kobe v LeBron v MJ debates or Messi vs whoever.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 23, 2014)

Might be from lingering back problems or simply under prepared. And with lamonf playing spectacular the result is not that surprising.

Regardless, they brought the trophy home.


----------



## Savior (Dec 4, 2014)

My goodness.

I hope my son becomes a pro tennis player.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 4, 2015)

*cough* Dead in here.

ATP Season starts tomorrow ladies and gents 

Novak for CYGS? Novak for CYGS


----------



## Savior (Jan 8, 2015)

Novak for Australian Open barring illness. Stan had his fairy tale run already.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 8, 2015)

Damn Roger is struggling.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 8, 2015)

Nole should win the ATP 250 event, Nadal got out in the first round when Nadal won the first set 6-1! Then he lost the last 2 sets, don't see that happening rarely.


----------



## Savior (Jan 8, 2015)

Lol. Nole. Get it together fool.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 8, 2015)

Disapointed not by his performance, but behaviour. He looks so angry lately, and what the heck was he doing in that very last game? Serve and volleying for the whole game because he couldn't crack Ivo's serve bombs? Man...needs to be mature than that. Really didn't like his attitude, it's like he felt he was entitled to win the game just because.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 11, 2015)

Come on Milos


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2015)

Lol Milos. 34 year old still beating people 10 years younger than him. 

Tennis will be so boring when Novak/Federer/Nadal and heck, even Murray retire.


----------



## Savior (Jan 13, 2015)

1000 wins for the GOAT. Who will be the next player to top that mark.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 13, 2015)

^ No-one. Thus proving Fed is GOAT 

He may actually have a chance against the rest in the AUS


----------



## Schneider (Jan 16, 2015)

nah he'll probably play like a god then choke like a fish during his semi against nadal, then duke it out from the baseline against nole/stan for the finals. seeing new faces for the finals would be interesting too i guess (esp. nishikori)

if nadal decides to clown around and goes home early fed'll actually be a heavy contender for the title.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 16, 2015)

Fed will never beat Nadal at a slam, he hasn't done it since 2007, he sure as hell isn't going to do it now. Even if Nadal plays like shit against someone, he always turns up for Federer though.

Anyway the AO 2015 draw is out. Nadal has a really easy draw.

Possible match-ups:

*Top Group*

Novak - Raonic QF
Novak - Wawrinka/Nishikori SF

*Bottom Group*

Federer - Murray QF
Federer/Murray - Nadal SF


----------



## Jimin (Jan 16, 2015)

Ana in the top 5...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 17, 2015)

Good to see Heather win at Hobart. Hopefully she'll get a good run at a Grand Slam this year.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2015)

Delpo pulled out


----------



## Savior (Jan 18, 2015)

Gonna be shocked if Nole doesn't win this. The gluten free warrior got this in the bag.

Would be nice to see some young guys step up however. 

Will be watching Nadal's play. Wonder how good he will be.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 18, 2015)

Nole is apparently ill 

Nadal apparently thinks he isn't strong enough to win the AO 

These mind games the players play is astounding.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 18, 2015)

del potro is simply tragic. his cannon forehand could've made him an all-time great if not for his injuries, and it's pretty much set in stone that he'll never fulfill his potential. despite being a one slam wonder i liked his game better than murray. his nadal beatdown on 2013 shanghai was simply glorious, shame he turned off his god-mode against nole the next day.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 18, 2015)

Ana already lost...  x 1000


----------



## Savior (Jan 19, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Ana in the top 5...




Man she could have made so much in endorsements if she was a bit better at tennis.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 19, 2015)

Her head has loose screws, folds under pressure.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 19, 2015)

Savior said:


> Man she could have made so much in endorsements if she was a bit better at tennis.



I don't think money is an issue, with her hot looks she gets all the deals anyway. Kinda like Sharapova but with lesser titles


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 19, 2015)

How good was Prime Andy Roddick?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 19, 2015)

Good player, could have won more slams if Federer wasn't in the way. He had powerful serves but not in the likes of Karlovic or Isner. His backhand was average, fitness wasn't great.

I wish Roddick won Wimbledon 2009 against Federer, went to 5 sets and it was so close.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 19, 2015)

Prime Federer vs Prime Sampras who do you have winning that?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 19, 2015)

Depends on the surface but Fed would definitely lead the head-to-head. 

Federer would trash Sampras on Clay 9/10. 
On hard courts I'd give it Fed but not through a total trashing. Something like 6/10. 
On grass I'd give it to Sampras.


----------



## Federer (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll give it to myself on every surface, with the exception of carpet against Petros.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 19, 2015)

Now I've seen it all


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2015)

Come on Panova


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2015)

How do you choke so badly?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2015)

fucking dammit


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 21, 2015)

Nadal was close to getting out. He has problems with players ranked over 100+ these days. But boy did he look tired in the 3rd set, like an old man.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 21, 2015)

he's off the program he's getting old


----------



## Savior (Jan 21, 2015)

Nadal still in. Thought he was gonna crash out and start French Open preparations extra early.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 21, 2015)

He says he lacks match practise, well he got some now. 4+ hours.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 21, 2015)

Not even Aussie Bees can stop Fed-ex marching his way to the title.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2015)

But Nick will


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2015)

ROGER'S GONE 

Seppi was incredible


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 23, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Not even Aussie Bees can stop Fed-ex marching his way to the title.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 23, 2015)

*I think Federer's found a new sig. *


----------



## Savior (Jan 23, 2015)

Sad day for tennis. What a tragedy.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 23, 2015)

Nadal fan but semifinals without Federer just aren't right


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2015)

That was a surpring loss, he had a 10-0 H2H against Seppi before this match. Also, first time he lost before the QF since 2003. Fed will always have a shot at Wimbledon though. This opens up for Murray now to reach the SF and likely play against Nadal, I'd rather watch that tbh because Fed's not winning against Nadal in slams no matter what.

*Nick Kyrgios* can also reach the QF if he beats Seppi in the 4th round! We finally getting a young guy stepping it up, and an Aussie one at that. He beat Nadal in 4 sets last Wimbledon.


----------



## Federer (Jan 23, 2015)

The bees, the bees man.

They were too much. 

Anyway, no one beats Seppi 11 times in a row.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2015)

lol the way Nadal is playing he'll be lucky to make it past Anderson


 He's right to call out the media on their pathetic hypocrisy and refusal to talk about the truth when it comes to Federer and Nadal


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 23, 2015)

Haha

The funniest thing?

He said he felt weird and had a bad feeling Seppi might beat him

I mean wtf Federer is predicting his own defeats now?!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 23, 2015)

Federer said:


> The bees, the bees man.
> 
> They were too much.
> 
> Anyway, no one beats Seppi 11 times in a row.



Sorry mate. 

But I think his children need him more right now. :33

He'll always be GOAT :33


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 24, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Haha
> 
> The funniest thing?
> 
> ...



He was really disappointed to lose the tie-breaker in the 2nd set. Which is understandable because he was leading 4-1 and end up losing it 5-7. If he won that TB, he would have won the match.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2015)

Nick Kyrgios is a legend

What a fucking match. Feel bad for Seppi though , this would have been a monumental result for him. Kyrgios' mental strength is absolutely insane given his lack of experience. He simply does not give a darn no matter what the score is. It's simply innate.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2015)

He needs to forget it and sleep it off.

If he doesn't, Murray will kill him in straight sets.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah he would have had a chance against Dimitrov but not Murray

Ugh a Nadal/Murray semi


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 25, 2015)

Kyrgios is wrongfully being underestimated here.

He beat Nadal in 4 sets. Reached 2 QFs of slams at the age of 19 which hasn't been done since the 1970s...


----------



## Savior (Jan 25, 2015)

I had a dream about Federer losing :<


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 25, 2015)

The Murray Dimitrov match was really fun. Dimitrov really fucking murdered his racket.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2015)

Dimitrov choked almost as hard as Lleyton and Seppi



> Kyrgios is wrongfully being underestimated here.
> 
> He beat Nadal in 4 sets. Reached 2 QFs of slams at the age of 19 which hasn't been done since the 1970s...


There's the question of his back and weather he can recover in time, Murray is a whole other beast compared to what he's faced so far


----------



## Schneider (Jan 26, 2015)

it'd be fresh to see kyrgios in the finals, would be pretty epic to see him win the title after a best of 5 against nole/stan/whoever will be from the other side of the draw. extremely unlikely to happen though, but if that happens he might be the new nadal.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2015)

Pick out these legends out in this selfie.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2015)

Someone pinch me i'm dreaming the sweetest dream


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 26, 2015)

Come on Nadal. Just get some momentum. If anyone can flip this....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 27, 2015)

Don't you fucking choke Birdman

Scared


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 27, 2015)

YES YES YES
ADIOS RAFA
Nobody beats Tomas 18 times in a row


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 27, 2015)

Ah fuck. Couldn't even sneak a set


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 27, 2015)

goodbye nick you ain't coming back 2 sets down to andy


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 27, 2015)

murrays kindof a beast in this tournament, think he has a chance against novak


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 27, 2015)

ugh a andy/novak final

either one winning it would be awful hoping for a kei, stan or tomas win


----------



## Jimin (Jan 27, 2015)

Murray to the final...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2015)

Birdman is so 1 dimensional

Hit the ball hard and flat

That's it

Why would you want him in a final


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 27, 2015)

Because anyone is better than the big 4 winning again


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 28, 2015)

Nole will win this hands down.

8TH SLAM IN THE BAG

Serena 19th


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 28, 2015)

Novak's got a tough match against Stan. Stan was on fire today and Novak was decent to good against Raonic in the 2nd and 3rd sets. But I don't see Stan beating Novak back-to-back in slams. Novak in 4 tight sets.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 29, 2015)

God damn it Nishikori, just got outplayed and outmatched in every single facet of the game.  Surprised Wawrinka didn't shove his racket up K's ass after the match to flawless victory it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

#saveusStan


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 29, 2015)

Murray's 4th AO final, if he meets Djokovic, I don't see him winning.

Come on Novak, get your 5th AO title and be the AO GOAT  

#8slams


----------



## Sure (Jan 29, 2015)

If Murray wins the AO he'll be on course for a career grand slam

Imagine Murray gets a cake draw and wins RG whilst Djokovic falls to Nadal again. Murray gets a career grand slam before Novak ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 29, 2015)

Murray's yet to win a clay title let alone aim for a RG ck


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2015)

If Novak wins tonight i will kick a puppy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Murray's yet to win a clay title let alone aim for a RG ck



It's funny last year was clearly his poorest yet he got quite close to winning RG.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2015)

Worst
Slam
Ever

No matter who wins tennis loses


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2015)

^Lol so childish

Head says Djoko heart says Murray

Who wins?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry for not wanting the same four guys to win all the time

I actually like variety


----------



## Sure (Jan 30, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Sorry for not wanting the same four guys to win all the time
> 
> I actually like variety


Would you really prefer it if it was like the WTA? (Pre-Serena revival) 
Player wins slam, never get to hear him again, doesnt sound great

Rather see 3 Djokovic's than 15 Cilics win slams


----------



## Schneider (Jan 30, 2015)

fifth set 

despite the ue & chokefest theme of the overall match he had baseline domination, some beautiful backhands, only to completely gift away the last set. nole was not playing his absolute highest, in a way this was a pyrrhic victory for him. murray has the slam in the bag if he comes prepared tactics-wise on sunday and nole doesn't step up his current game level.

just hope nole completely recovers for the finals.



Sure said:


> If Murray wins the AO he'll be on course for a career grand slam
> 
> Imagine Murray gets a cake draw and wins RG whilst Djokovic falls to Nadal again. Murray gets a career grand slam before Novak ck



murry for 2015 cygs ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Worst
> Slam
> Ever
> 
> No matter who wins tennis loses



You are a retard, a complete idiot if I have ever seen one.

You clearly don't know what the stakes are for each of these players in the final. Better, don't watch the final. Go watch some challengers.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm not going to watch the final because i don't care who wins, same reason why i didn't watch RG and Wimbledon last year it was the same shit we've had to put up with 2005. Stan and Marin wining were supposed to be the start of change and finally something different. 

But nope 2015 is just going to be the same old shit
AO: Novak/Andy
RG: Rafa
Wimbledon: Novak/Roger
US: Novak/Andy

What a fucking great year


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2015)

Best not watch then.

Tennis players are not just here to entertain you.

Don't be so selfish.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 31, 2015)

when will your faves?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2015)

Serena is not Beyonce dude. 

Congrats for her 19th GS win vs Sharapova.

Maria had monster forehands on match points on her serve tho...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 31, 2015)

[youtube]pDzBItSkg7U[/youtube]


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 31, 2015)

[youtube]Qgw4F90oFRQ[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

Props to Sharapova for keeping it kind of close.

Sharapova can beat anyone in women's tennis; anyone except Serena that is.

Her formula for winning major championships has not changed.  "Win all of your matches; hope someone else beats Serena for you."


----------



## Schneider (Jan 31, 2015)

can't really blame her tho. kinda tough beating a woman with glutes & biceps bigger than 90% of atp population 

oh, and don't forget the h2h


----------



## Jimin (Jan 31, 2015)

Hopefully Murray will win his first Australian Open and third overall Grand Slam.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> I'm not going to watch the final because i don't care who wins, same reason why i didn't watch RG and Wimbledon last year it was the same shit we've had to put up with 2005. Stan and Marin wining were supposed to be the start of change and finally something different.
> 
> But nope 2015 is just going to be the same old shit
> AO: Novak/Andy
> ...



It's called making history and building a legacy. You clearly don't know how this works, why legends have multiple Grand Slams. Do you know how random people winning a slam, being *one-time slam wonders* in every grand slam is retarded? A player won't be able to garner any fans, there would be no history made, no epic rivalries, statistics etc

The Big 4, especially Novak and Murray and to a certain case, Nadal still have things to do. Nadal wants to reach 17 or surpass Federer. Novak wants to win a career Grand Slam (I don't think you even know what that means) and win as be considered the Australian Open GOAT in the Open Era. Andy, after 3 finals in AO wants to finally win it. 

Who gives a fuck about Cilic winning  No one. 

It's not our fault that you don't have a player that you support. And it's not the Top 4's fault that the new generation can't step it up either. Fuck change. The new generation of players don't have what it takes yet, and they'll be hitting past 25s soon.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2015)

|I have to admit, Kyrigios is the most exciting player I've seen for a while

Since Safin  (sigh)

All the talent, no real work ethic. :/


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2015)

I was more on about Raonic/Dimitrov/Nishikori. They are titled as the Little 3 these days. 

Kyrgios is from a diff generation imo...he's way younger. But yeah, Kyrgios has potential, he just needs experience really but that will come with age once his ranking goes up and starts playing 250s and 500s tournaments. He's got a good record of winning 5 setters already!

Safin was more into girls then Tennis


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 31, 2015)

Is Serena the GOAT or close to it?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 31, 2015)

No. Steffi Graf is the GOAT. She has 22 Grand Slams in the Open Era plus she had much tougher competition by playing against multiple Grand Slam champions like Navratilova, Evert and Seles, those women had a tally of GSs. Serena's competition doesn't equate to those 3 at all, plus Graf still has 3 more Grand Slams.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd agree and in her peak Hingis also did pretty well when the Willaims sisters were only just coming through, Davenport was around and Justine was still around with Clijsters.

God I miss Justine and her backhand. :'(

Best shot in tennis imo.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 31, 2015)

I think I found Henin sexy because of that backhand.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2015)

Tbf Maeruesmo had a pretty good backhand as well.

It was like comparing Wawrinka's backhand with Federer.

Although I'd argue Khrolscheiber and Gasquet's bachanders are technically better imo.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 1, 2015)

i'd say both gasquet and wawrinka's backhands are superior to federer's. you know that one-hander is special when it can confidently answer rafa's forehand, which federer's backhand rarely can.

by the way, is there anyone below 5'11 or 180 cm who's known for having big/deadly serves?


----------



## Harard (Feb 1, 2015)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Is Serena the GOAT or close to it?



At her best, she's definitely the best female tennis player.


----------



## Sure (Feb 1, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> No. Steffi Graf is the GOAT. She has 22 Grand Slams in the Open Era plus she had much tougher competition by playing against multiple Grand Slam champions like *Navratilova, Evert and Seles*, those women had a tally of GSs. Serena's competition doesn't equate to those 3 at all, plus Graf still has 3 more Grand Slams.


Debatable tbh, Graf won a lot of her slams post-monica seles stabbing, Serena has to be commended for his consistancy over 3 decades, being #1 for about 2 years straight at 33

Fuck this AO final is looking good. Hope Novak's faking those injuries


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 1, 2015)

welp......................................


----------



## Schneider (Feb 1, 2015)

congratulations novak djokovic for the trophy. 2 more to go and you'll be in the same historic landmark as federer (most wimbledons) and nadal (most roland garros) in the open era


----------



## kayanathera (Feb 1, 2015)

annoying to see that some consider Serena King Kong as a talented player.she is just as talented as Lance Armstrong or Marion Jones


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2015)

Schneider said:


> i'd say both gasquet and wawrinka's backhands are superior to federer's. you know that one-hander is special when it can confidently answer rafa's forehand, which federer's backhand rarely can.
> 
> by the way, is there anyone below 5'11 or 180 cm who's known for having big/deadly serves?



I'll give you Wawrinka, but I'd say no to Gasquet. 

Gasquet takes a lot of time to prepare himself for his backhand. And Wawrinka only has a better topspin ohbh. 

When it comes to variation, slices, there's no one superior to me. You can't expect me to win 17 slams and more than 1000 matches without a decent backhand. 

P.s. one player, in this case Rafael Nadal isn't a benchmark to compare strokes. My backhand is lethal against 99,9% of the tour.



Dracule Mihawk said:


> Is Serena the GOAT or close to it?



I'd say Graf.



kayanathera said:


> annoying to see that some consider Serena King Kong as a talented player.she is just as talented as Lance Armstrong or Marion Jones




What's your reason for comparing Serena with King Kong? Is it because she is big? 

Have you seen her mother? It's all genetics, it's simply her body type. It's not nice to accuse a player for doping, without any evidence.


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2015)

But damn, I must say that Serena needs to hurry to win slams in order to break the record.

Her movement is terrible. She's getting older. The reason why she still wins is because the rest of the WTA tour can't force her to move around. She overpowers them.

And her GOAT serve helps too.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 1, 2015)

both stan and gasquet tend to prefer more space for their backhand, while federer likes to hit it on the rise due to his fluid style. this allows them to blast torpedoes from that side, sometimes stan just outright rams his whole body to the ball. that's why stanimal was more than able to compete with 2-handers, reply nadal's forehand with confidence as well as bully everyone on the baseline rallies during this and previous australian open.

federer's backhand, while not as powerful is still very lethal due to his fast timing that can take time away from his opponent, allowing him to gain momentum and go for the killing stroke. this works most of the time against everyone on tour. except for nadal on philippe chatrier. 

perhaps superior is the wrong word as they operate differently and thus have advantages over another. but if i had to pick one i'd take stan's approach over fed's due to forgiving timing and stability, as not everyone is born with federer reflex. slice and overall shot selection yes i'll give you that.

nadal in this case can be used as a benchmark because his cross court forehand that comes with massive topspin has become the bane of one-handers (backhand side in general really) almost to a point of stereotype. it's not an outright killer like prime fed's, grosjean's or del potro's but it can make you extremely error prone or shift the momentum against you. 

by the way are you expired or are you still planning to run around on sw19 hoping for 18?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 1, 2015)

Haas backhand variety


----------



## Schneider (Feb 1, 2015)

anyway is it only me or does any one here feel this ao final's quality was a bit lacklustre?


----------



## kayanathera (Feb 2, 2015)

Federer said:


> What's your reason for comparing Serena with King Kong? Is it because she is big?
> 
> Have you seen her mother? It's all genetics, it's simply her body type. It's not nice to accuse a player for doping, without any evidence.



Lance Armstrong or Marion Jones also never tested positive mainly because nobody wanted them to.kid,sport is a business that sells dreams to the public and as such it needs to generate MUCHO PROFIT and Miss King Kong is the only american left in tennis that can sell that illusion to the gullible customer


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 2, 2015)

Serena#19 Fed crys


----------



## Schneider (Feb 2, 2015)

^^bit too late for that. graf and margaret court already had 20+ count, and several more has more than 17 count 

anyway, even if top tiers of the sport like fed, nadal, nole, serena, sharapova, etc dope, there's not much atp/wta can do about it since they have massive influence as well as the biggest money makers for the sport. let's see who still watches tennis after fed/nadal/nole retires ck



kayanathera said:


> Lance Armstrong or Marion Jones also never tested positive mainly because nobody wanted them to.kid,sport is a business that sells dreams to the public and as such it needs to generate MUCHO PROFIT and Miss King Kong is the only american left in tennis that can sell that illusion to the gullible customer



do you read gto?


----------



## Federer (Feb 2, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Serena#19 Fed crys



Comparing the puny WTA to ATP.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 2, 2015)

murray's second serve is slower than both wta finalists


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 5, 2015)

Novak is officially the King of Australia now. 5 finals and 5 wins. Fed has Wimbledon and USO (Connors? Connors in 5) , Nadal has RG and Novak has AO as their pet slams. 

8 slams also puts him with Agassi, Lendl, Connors. If Novak wins the RG, he'd leapfrog that group but Lendl and Connors are still ahead of Djokovic at the moment.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2015)

Bloody hell this Mens era is insanely strong. 

I'm surprised Murray even managed to win a slam considering he had to beat Novak twice in the USO and Wimbly.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 5, 2015)

The 3 straight set wins over Novak still puzzles me in Wimbledon


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2015)

Grass is Novak's weakest surface (even though he has a title lol)

Murray hasn't lost to him on grass yet.


----------



## Savior (Feb 7, 2015)

Connors has longevity going for him if I recall correctly. When it's all said and done I expect Nole to be up there. He really needs to capitalize and win the FO. You never know when injuries will start to creep up.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 8, 2015)

long live novak!


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 23, 2015)

Nadal's out of form again as usual. He lost to friggin Fognini of all people in Rio Open. But watch Rafa turns up for the French Open as usual -____-


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 25, 2015)

nadal is always at his tippity-top at roland garros. makes soderling's win over him all the more impressive.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 25, 2015)

Dare I say, is this the year Novak wins French Open? But I've been saying that ever since 2012 and he's been stopped by the same man ever since 

I think I will root for Nadal and do a reverse jinx so Nole wins ck


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 25, 2015)

nole can definitely do it. he was so close 2 years ago in that epic of a semifinal. he was also leading in the final set. how he lost that could only be attributed to nadal's toughness on rg clay. and maybe perhaps on nerves? i don't know. i'd think nole shouldn't be fazed by those anymore. but maybe the thought of a career grand slam and beating the king of clay on his home slam overwhelmed him that time.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 26, 2015)

my rg prediction:

>a new soderling appears on first week
>nole beats soderling the 2nd on semi in 5 sets lasting 4 hours
>loses to federer in the final ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 26, 2015)

Why do you like to poke needles in my heart? ck


----------



## Schneider (Feb 28, 2015)

record holding 7th dubai title for the old man. and reached his over 9000 aces count against one of the greatest returner in history to boot 

meanwhile nadal is greasing his clay groove in a mickey mouse tournament


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 1, 2015)

Federer turned back the clock there...what CLUTCH serving! Damn, and Novak played average-good as well. But Fed just blitzed with aces and clutch first serving on break points. The old man still has it, it's funny because he said he feels young whilst others call him old 

Interesting fact - Every time Federer has won Dubai, he has gone to reach the Wimbledon final (5 occasions, he has won it, 1 occasion he reached the final which was last year) 

Oh..2015, add 2+0+1+5 = 8

8th Wimbledon 

It's written in the stars for Fed ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2015)

*cough*

Indian Wells starting tomorrow, first Masters of 2015 tour. 

Djokovic to win if he doesn't face Federer


----------



## Schneider (Mar 23, 2015)

turns out federer can't blitz nole on this surface. no1e on slow hc is impenetrable 

but i don't think he wants to bring that choke into the rg final


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah this should have finished in 2 sets. Novak was up a break in the 2nd set and those double faults in the tiebreak in a row were retarded. Chokejob but got the job done. 

Miami next, in 2 days.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 29, 2015)

[youtube]H7AF5294ED4[/youtube]

*VITA*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 29, 2015)

nadal out of miami. oh dear. but still i think he's going to go insane in rg.


----------



## Federer (Mar 30, 2015)

This might be the year that Rafa loses RG.

I mean, he has absolutely dominated the French Open, but common even he has to lose once. Father time is taking his toll on Rafa. Too much milage on his body.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 30, 2015)

^ Nah he'll at worse injure himself before a match and claim the ATP tour schedule is too much and will always stay GOAT at RG


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 31, 2015)

i'll believe it only when i see it. otherwise, nadal will still win rg for me this year.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 4, 2015)

Carla getting skulldragged


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 4, 2015)

simona should have won


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 5, 2015)

this is a pushfest as usual


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 5, 2015)

Novak ain't human man


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2015)

Seriously have come to the conclusion.  Unless it is on Grass and it is Murray vs Novak.  Just give Novak the win.  It's going to happen.  Even if Murray is winning he will either stress himself out and lose or Novak will turn it around.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 18, 2015)

well things aren't exactly lookin good for baldy


----------



## Schneider (Apr 18, 2015)

kinda expected really. novak as juicy as a medium rare steak, sitting at the peak of his career. the monte carlo trophy is basically his. novak has no one to blame if he doesn't complete his career gs this year.

rafa's decline is real. sadly, soderling will be the only one to beat prime rafa in paris/bo5 clay match, even if novak beats him this may. and that's also if rafa even meets him during the second week.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 18, 2015)

i miss soderling. the fucker.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 18, 2015)

massively ironic that the friend was probably the nastiest hitter off the right wing after del potro while possessing a wta forehand

though that wta form is probably what kept his wrist from the operating table, unlike del potro's eastern style on both wings which probably raped his wrists after hitting that hard


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2015)

nole winning everything


----------



## Schneider (Apr 25, 2015)

while rafa loses everything 

i actually feel bad for the guy so i'm going to root for him in rg


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 25, 2015)

He's gonna lose if you root for him


----------



## Federer (Apr 27, 2015)

Schneider said:


> massively ironic that the friend was probably the nastiest hitter off the right wing after del potro while possessing a wta forehand
> 
> though that wta form is probably what kept his wrist from the operating table, unlike del potro's eastern style on both wings which probably raped his wrists after hitting that hard



The Sod has/had pfeiffer. Not a wrist injury.

That would be Delpo.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 29, 2015)

thats what i said. i found out recently that delpo's forehand wrist also went under the knife, though it's not as bad as his left wrist.

another guy which i found out recently who also had a wta-ish form is gonzalez, retired but probably the biggest hitter in history. note that by wta form i meant a huge/loopy take back with the racket head often pointing "inside" with the arm almost/fully supinated before the forward swing. rare but seems to be a trend among the big hitters, perhaps including delpo if you watch his slow motion videos. most atp players use a whippy compact swing, though most if not all of men's kinetic chain ends with the wrist (released upon ball contact), unlike women (released a moment after ball contact).

gonzo used a semi-western grip and wrists had no problem during his entire career iirc.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 30, 2015)

Nole is skipping Madrid. Good choice as that tournament does nothing to build up the clay season, he's been winning so much lately he needs to focus all his energy on RG. I still think Nadal will win RG, Nadal was losing matches on clay left right and centre last year and still breezed through RG 

If it's sunny, then Nadal is a lock for RG as his topspin takes maximum effect on hot clay.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 30, 2015)

i never cared for madrid. as far as i'm concerned, nole should skip it every year. 

anyway, i do believe rafa is at his best in roland garros. so even if nole retains his rome crown and/or beating nadal there, he still will only be second favorite for rg in my eyes. however, i do believe this year is the best year yet for nole's chance for a career slam. he looks more focused this season than the seasons past and even when he's having a downer of a match, he still comes up with the goods in the most important points. 

so yeah, best chances this year but he's going to have to work extra hard for it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 30, 2015)

With the rankings, Nadal might face Djokovic in SF stage ala RG 2013. Hopefully the outcome will be different this time and no going over the net. Either way, it will be a battle and Novak knows it. Contesting with Nadal over 5 sets on clay is difficult as fuck. 

But yeah, Madrid is shit. Quiet useless really, it doesn't build anything. Plus the crowd there are complete idiots. I was worried that Novak was going to contest in every Masters and go out like a madman then have nothing left in the tank for RG, glad that wasn't the case.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 30, 2015)

i really do hope he pulls it off this time. 2012 was the closest he got to ousting the king of clay in his home slam turf. and he even led the decider for fuck's sake. 

agreed. stupid damn crowd are the worst of them all.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 30, 2015)

You know I was looking at some old highlights of Federer and came on to this match here. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-TZeGkEQWc[/YOUTUBE]

Now compare that to this. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b4IRgb4NVg[/YOUTUBE]

Has Tennis devolved or the USO court was just fast as fuck back then?


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 30, 2015)

yeah it does look like the courts are getting slower.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

Not many fast courts anymore, lets clay court specialists a chance on the new blue clay nowadays smh


----------



## Schneider (Apr 30, 2015)

i think the train of thought was slower courts->longer rallies->more enjoyable to watch->more money. however, i find it boring. god bless tennis when american hard courts become as slow or even slower than clay. 

current federer would lose to nole on that 2012 court, but would have a good chance on the 2005. but then again, maybe that 2012 slowness was due to the players.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0dNxoAcH04[/youtube]

makes that 2012 vid look like a push fest in comparison


----------



## Pocalypse (May 1, 2015)

Novak and Murray matches are mostly push fests anyway, I find that matchup quiet boring  That's why you need a Federer or a Nadal to mix things up but yeah, courts have slowed the fuck down. It's funny because the commentators keep saying how Tennis has evolved and whatnot, maybe through physicality but that's because you need that stamina on slow courts which defeats the purpose of shot making.


----------



## Schneider (May 7, 2015)

federer who used to eat roddick for breakfast and return karlovic as a hobby said he can't handle the young aussie gun's serve (and on clay of all surfaces), meanwhile rafa is getting slapped by his turkeys on clay. really sad to believe the federer nadal era is on it's twilight years...

meanwhile kyrgios has a positive h2h against 2 greatest tennis players of all time earned on their worst performing surfaces


----------



## Jαmes (May 7, 2015)

woohoo go nicky!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2015)

Murray and Kohlschrieber matches are never boring lol

Always go the distance


----------



## Pocalypse (May 7, 2015)

About time some new guns start to step up. 

Atleast it makes the generation a bit stronger...even when Federer is nearing 34


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2015)

I'm not sure Murray winning in Munich increases his chances in the French

Unless there are loads of rainbreaks and matches in one day


----------



## Jαmes (May 7, 2015)

i want kyrgios to reach the semis and beat nadal, then play against nishikori in the finals and beat him too.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 7, 2015)

Murray will never win the French, he can reach SF through an easy draw but Djokovic and Nadal are way ahead on clay than Murray is. Their games would demolish him.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 9, 2015)

Murray vs Nadal final  

Can't believe Murray beat Nishikori. Quiet shocked. Murray is in some form these days but Nadal will be too much on clay and he has a point to prove here. 

Nadal to win his first major trophy of the season now


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 9, 2015)

By all accounts Murray was all over Nishikori which suggests he can get to the French Open final if he shows this form till Nadal or Djoko stops him. See this going to a tight 2 set win for Nadal or a 3 set win for Murray.


----------



## Jαmes (May 9, 2015)

i think murray can actually beat nadal in his current form but we'll see


----------



## Pocalypse (May 9, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> By all accounts Murray was all over Nishikori which suggests he can get to the French Open final if he shows this form till Nadal or Djoko stops him. See this going to a tight 2 set win for Nadal or a 3 set win for Murray.



If Murray reaches the French Open final I will give you $50 through paypal. Bank on it. Not happening in a million years ck

Thing is this tournament doesn't do much until the French Open since there is still Rome to play PLUS Murray is inconsistent as fuck.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 9, 2015)

Murray is more consistent on clay this year doe

Remember he hasn't even got past semis on clay before yet he's into 2 finals this year

Progress breh 

Pass me your digits just to be safe son


----------



## Pocalypse (May 9, 2015)

Fluke 

I'm still gonna ride the train of "This is still Murray we are talking about here" Trust me, this guy will flop soon 

I'm so confident that even 34 year old Federer has a chance to reach the FO final than Murray


----------



## Schneider (May 9, 2015)

nadal def british pusher 6-x 6-x bet your life savings on it


----------



## Pocalypse (May 10, 2015)

Murray up a set and a break.

If Nadal loses this match then he's guaranteed to win the French


----------



## Schneider (May 10, 2015)

nooo rafa you can't do this to me


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 10, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Murray up a set and a break.
> 
> If Nadal loses this match then he's guaranteed to win the French



That's nice


----------



## Pocalypse (May 10, 2015)

Schneider said:


> nooo rafa you can't do this to me



Don't worry this is all part of his plan.

You know how much Rafa loves to be the underdog. How many times have we written him off? I started out in 2013 tbh and Nadal denies all my wishes 

Nadal is a lock for RG now.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 10, 2015)

I can't believe it. 

Murray's won 2 clay titles in 2 weeks and prior to this year he had never won a single clay title. All jokes aside, fair play. The marriage must have done wonders for him.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 10, 2015)

Pocalypse I hope your memory is still good


----------



## Pocalypse (May 10, 2015)

Breh, Murray won't reach the French Open final. If he does, I'll give you $50 

Remember last year Murray took Nadal to 3 sets in a Masters tournament then Nadal demolished Murray 6-3, 6-2, 6-1 at the French Open SF ck

Remember Novak was up a set against Nadal and lost the next 3 in a row


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2015)

nadal doesn't look mentally prepared for rg right now to be completely honest. even he is doubting himself saying he isn't the favorite for anything. if there is any year where there could be a new champion in paris, this year is as good as it's going to get. 

and i hope nole can capitalize on that. before everything else though, he better win rome  

oh, and congrats to murray. i still don't like him, though.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 10, 2015)

How the clay king has fallen to win only 5 games against Murray in a Madrid final


----------



## Schneider (May 11, 2015)

junkball scot def. senile dirtballer 6-3 6-2 

novak murray 2015 duopoly? pray fuck i hope not. bless this sport being dominated by a pusher 

okay this year there might be changes happening with muzza being married and all though so far that push fest which is the ao final wasn't that convincing


----------



## Pocalypse (May 11, 2015)

Novak vs Murray matches are the worst to see, and I'm a Novak fan. The inability to finish off their shots takes ageeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees. You need something different to spice it up like Federer or Nadal, which make Novak or Murray play at their best. 

Nadal to still win the RG though, he ain't fooling me a third time, I've had enough of his underdog antics 

Come May and his forehand DTL will be on fire with 10s of hours of energy making him run round like a energizer bunny 

Nadal is a smart guy, he gives you the false hope of beating him at minor clay tournaments then lols at you at RG


----------



## Jimin (May 11, 2015)

This means Murray and Joker have a good shot at the French Open this year...


----------



## kenshinhimura (May 13, 2015)

Same thing happened last year as-well with Rafa losing both Rome and Monte Carlo , but still ended up winning  RG quite easily , so Rafa is still the heavy favorite imo.


----------



## Jαmes (May 14, 2015)

looks like murray is withdrawing from rome due to fatigue. this certainly favors nole's chances.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2015)

Murray's plan wasn't to win Rome tho

He just made sure he saw how far he can push himself

Got a few wins and clay court titles

Beat Nadal last time out

so he'll rest and as long as he has no injuries

He'll be a major threat in RG


----------



## Harard (May 14, 2015)

I don't think it's a mental thing with Rafa, it has more to do with him declining as a player. But still though, he's more than good enough to win Roland Garros again.


----------



## Pineapples (May 15, 2015)

Not very confident about his chances in Roland Garros (in comparison to previous years). This will be the first time he'll be heading into the slam without picking up any clay titles. Those previous tournaments were crucial for Nadal's form and confidence. I hope he does something before the Roland Garros or he'll be a goner.


----------



## Jαmes (May 15, 2015)

At this rate, anyone in the top 10 can beat him at rg. Except maybe cilic


----------



## Schneider (May 15, 2015)

stanimal is back 

from now on it's going to be eye candies for the remaining matches. federer/stanimal vs djokovic matchups 

..unless david ferrer shows up in the final  with stanimal going home after beating federer


----------



## Jαmes (May 15, 2015)

oh please no. i like ferrer but novak needs this. rather, i need him to win this.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 16, 2015)

Nadal actually played very well against Stan, Stan was just on unbeatable form. You can't outpower Stan like that, no way. Nadal was pumped up as fuck in the game but Stan was way too agressive.


----------



## Jαmes (May 16, 2015)

makes this all swiss match up all the more interesting.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 16, 2015)

Wawrinka is hot and cold, he can play godly Tennis one day then the next he'd come out with 100 unforced errors. No consistency. Maybe he played so good against Nadal to help out his Swiss buddy by keeping the H2H between Nadal and Federer to 23-10 instead of 24-10 ck


----------



## Jαmes (May 16, 2015)

true that. he's kinda like tsonga in that regard. although the frenchman is a lot more inconsistent.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 16, 2015)

Did you see that message he wrote after the match on the camera?

"See you tom R.F" 

See you tomorrow Federer  Wonder if he was being cocky or in good nature.


----------



## Jαmes (May 16, 2015)

probably a little bit of both. i wouldn't fault him for being a bit cocky, though, if he truly were. he kinda deserves it after beating the king of clay who was, as you said, in pretty solid form. whether or not he can use that supposed cockiness against roger later is the question.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 16, 2015)

Yeah just hoping Stan doesn't regret it and the media in this day and age are quick to hop on to things like that. Plus when they had an arguement during the WTF with Federer and his wife, that might be brought up. 

Just noticed that Nadal is ranked 7th and he will not be going as a top 4 seed at RG so he could face Djokovic/ Federer and Murray during QFs. Kinda harsh on Nadal since Federer was a top 4 seed at Wimbledon when he was ranked 7th and Nadal's won RG 9 times...


----------



## Schneider (May 16, 2015)

well it's been rather obvious now that them frenchies aren't that fond of the spaniard 

stanimal's firepower is getting close to delpo/gonzo territories now. maybe i could get some returns after that disgrace of investment called madrid final ck


----------



## Pocalypse (May 16, 2015)

Lol Federer doing a cleanup of Wawrinka. 33 year old and still reaching finals, either Federer is just that good and has longveity like Connors did or the general tour is weak  I mean, I should be at a point where I think Novak can breeze through Federer but hasn't been the case for the last 2 years, surprisingly. Fed still gets wins against Novak, recent one being Dubai 2015 which was god mode Fed and IW still went to 3 sets. 

Maybe the top 4 are just that good, dunno. Every generation has those special players.


----------



## Jαmes (May 16, 2015)

federer has always been a top player regardless of the era he was in.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 17, 2015)

If Novak wins today, he'll have so much pressure going into RG when he's been winning nearly all of the tournaments so far.

If he loses, I wouldn't mind tbh. 50/50 situation. That keeps the heat off his back.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 17, 2015)

Fed should not open his gob and say' Joker is not Nadal'


----------



## Schneider (May 17, 2015)

it certainly bit him in the ass now 

unless he turns back the clock now (unlikely) the trophy belongs to novak


----------



## Pocalypse (May 17, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Fed should not open his gob and say' Joker is not Nadal'



When was this?

The trophy is Novak's now, serving for the match.


----------



## Pineapples (May 17, 2015)

Djokovic takes Rome. Too solid for Federer today. It was starting to look more competitive towards the end. Second set started 3-0 in favor of Djokovic, and then the next few games went 3-3.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 17, 2015)

Not too bothered about this, the big one is coming up in 1 week which is the RG. That's the one he needs to win it and from what I seen, this is probably the best chance that he will have at grabbing the RG. 

Other than that, Novak was way too solid today. Bring this form in for RG final. Play shit-average during the first rounds up until SF


----------



## Pineapples (May 17, 2015)

With Nadal sucking, this will indeed be prime time for Djokovic. Would be fun if Federer somehow stops him though. I think Nadal is supposed to be 7th seed, so there should be some interesting early round match ups.


----------



## Schneider (May 17, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> When was this?
> 
> The trophy is Novak's now, serving for the match.



some time after he beat stan. 

well when many consider you to be the greatest sure you can be a bit of a dick, but this is a pretty clear reminder that he's just to novak what agassi was to him back in 2005. ck

novak solid as a rock, with federer bringing dysfunctional serve and forehand. i wonder if he will ever regain that explosiveness in his forehand, even gave him a breadstick (or bagel?) from prime rafa on clay. he won't win wimbledon with this one.

.. and i kinda have a bad feeling for novak at rg..


----------



## Pocalypse (May 17, 2015)

This ceremony is atrocious. This old guy needs to gtfo.



Pineapples said:


> With Nadal sucking, this will indeed be prime time for Djokovic. Would be fun if Federer somehow stops him though. I think Nadal is supposed to be 7th seed, so there should be some interesting early round match ups.



I'm a Novak fan so I want him to win the RG, if he wins it then he could tank the whole year for all I care 

I feel like if a player needs just 1 trophy to complete the collection then they definitely deserve it, BUT, this is Nadal we are talking about. He ain't gonna give it easy and if they meet the final, then I'd have to give it to Nadal.


----------



## Schneider (May 17, 2015)

i think this is the first time rafa will come to roland garros with only a 250 clay title, none from european clay. let's see if he really has a cheat code exclusively for paris despite an abysmal clay season.

most cutting edge spanish biotechnology will be at work


----------



## Pocalypse (May 17, 2015)

I'm gonna remain hush hush like Novak was with his celebration this year, he knows the real task is up ahead in a week time 

I'm so sad when it comes to Tennis but if it's sunny and hot, Nadal is a lock. Dat topspin ain't coming back ck


----------



## Schneider (May 22, 2015)

the draw is out

with a possible nole rafa qf


----------



## Jαmes (May 22, 2015)

that looks disastrous.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 22, 2015)

This is bad, what a horrendous draw in the top half. Djoko vs Nadal QF then either of those winners can face Murray in the SF. 

Fed's draw is piss, no Djoko, Nadal or Murray to reach the final. 

If Nadal loses against Djokovic in QF, then Nadal goes out from the top 10! Odds couldn't be stacked more against Djokovic


----------



## Jαmes (May 22, 2015)

nadal will definitely summon his 200% form. but should nole win, then that would be one massive hurdle jumped over early. murray might be a challenge, but we'll see how his new-found clay prowess take him through the first week. 

the bottom draw is a lot more open. i think monfils can still give federer a good fight.


----------



## Schneider (May 22, 2015)

Mayweather vs. Pacquiao: Weigh-In Live

lamonf almost murdered old man in faster courts last year, and sent him home on monte carlo. if they meet again federer will most likely go home


----------



## Jαmes (May 22, 2015)

i hope tsonga gets his a-game back. along with monfils, he's one of the frenchmen who can really give everyone a run for their money when on a good streak.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 22, 2015)

The French Open really hate Nadal and love Federer to the skies 

One positive I can take out from this is that Novak won't feel the same pressure of being in a final. Usually if Nadal reaches the F of a slam then that gives Novak a lot of pressure but this is a bit open. 

If Novak wins the QF then he still has to deal with Murray and possibly Wawrinka/Federer. It would be his best slam win if he went through all those opponents but something tells me the Nadal/Novak match will be 5+ hours


----------



## Schneider (May 22, 2015)

and then muzzah straight sets gassed out novak in in the semis ck


----------



## Pocalypse (May 22, 2015)

Hope not, that would be a kick in the balls. Or if Novak beats Nadal and Murray but loses to Federer in the final ck

Anyway it should be interesting. Please, please let it be cold and damp with a little rain during the QF and not blistering sunny. Yeah, I gotta rely on the environment too, sue me


----------



## Pineapples (May 22, 2015)

Djokovic/Nadal/Murray's half will be insane .


----------



## Pocalypse (May 22, 2015)

AH I really wanted Nadal to be defeated in a RG final by Novak! And to hear the speech from the King of Clay...damn 

Ah well, gotta settle for QF I suppose


----------



## Jimin (May 22, 2015)

I think this is the year Mr. Nadal gets his second loss on clay. : O

Hopefully my man Murray can win it all.  But I like the Joker too though. :>


----------



## Pocalypse (May 22, 2015)

Murray can have Wimbledon and USO, both of them. 

As long as Novak gets the RG, he can tank the rest of the year


----------



## Pocalypse (May 23, 2015)

Yo Schneider,

The QF between Nadal and Djokovic will be on Nadal's birthday 

Just checked the schedule cause in any Grand Slam, the bottom half always plays first then the top half so the second batch of QF is on his birthday 

Oh man

French organisers hate Nadal


----------



## Schneider (May 25, 2015)

la decima birthday gift? ck

or will it be a bagel/breadstick cake from novak? ck


----------



## Pocalypse (May 26, 2015)

Did you see any of the matches today? Nadal's form is quiet there, Novak is a bit dodgy. He was 5-1 down in the second set and he came back and won the set 7-5  Third set was a breeze though, forehand looking alright so far to counter Nadal's DTL.

Bouchard got out in the first round, shocker.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 26, 2015)

Nadal will get knocked out early watch


----------



## Pocalypse (May 26, 2015)

About time, give other guys a chance meaning Djokovic to win the trophy. He's been hogging it for the last decade. Even Federer wasn't that greedy with Wimbledon


----------



## Schneider (May 27, 2015)

rafa: nothing personal but this guy disrespect me so i request atp to not have him umpire my matches

novak:  i remember umpires i wasnt happy with but i never thought of requesting them to change. It is not fair for them

clearly not mind games


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2015)

Rafa's a big cry baby, no player no matter who they are should be allowed to change referees. That's just way too much power for a player. Nadal should learn not to go over 30 seconds everytime he serves.


----------



## Schneider (May 27, 2015)

the sad truth is both roger and rafa has atp by the balls. they both are atp's biggest revenue generator, they carry tennis on their backs. they are probably bigger than tennis itself. i've met many non-tennis fans who knows or at least heard of roger federer or rafael nadal. not the same can be said for djokovic, murray, etc.

makes you think how tennis would look like after these 2 retire, with only nole probably to carry on the weight of the sport. when sampras and agassi was on their twilight years roger was already on autopilot to goatness. who do you think is the current young guns with potential? hint: it's not dimitrov


----------



## Pineapples (May 27, 2015)

Anyone else saw Verdasco's losing scoreline against Becker?
6-4, 0-6, 1-6, 7-5, 10-8

Epic collapse from Verdasco. He was even up 5-3 in the fourth. I still can't believe how he went from being so amazing back in Australian Open 2009 to being so-so afterwards.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2015)

Schneider said:


> the sad truth is both roger and rafa has atp by the balls. they both are atp's biggest revenue generator, they carry tennis on their backs. they are probably bigger than tennis itself. i've met many non-tennis fans who knows or at least heard of roger federer or rafael nadal. not the same can be said for djokovic, murray, etc.
> 
> makes you think how tennis would look like after these 2 retire, with only nole probably to carry on the weight of the sport. when sampras and agassi was on their twilight years roger was already on autopilot to goatness. who do you think is the current young guns with potential? hint: it's not dimitrov



Yeah I agree, when you had the dominance of Roger and Nadal at the back who himself came into his own domination, it will be really hard to topple those two when it was two of them who dominated the sport for like 6-7 years straight. 

The new gen sucks, hell they aren't even young anymore, they are reaching their mid 20s. Nadal was like 19 when he won his first slam  No early bloomers and no one seems to be hyped by anyone either, it's either Fed/Nadal or Djokovic. 

Dimitrov a shit lol first round loss in straight sets and people call him baby federer 

Halep screwed up today. She's out too.


----------



## Jαmes (May 29, 2015)

halep  

also, look at those frenchmen and their 5-setters


----------



## kenshinhimura (May 29, 2015)

On which date does  Nole and Rafa qualifying match takes place on.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 30, 2015)

kenshinhimura said:


> On which date does  Nole and Rafa qualifying match takes place on.



If they reach their QF's they will play each other on 3rd of June.

Nadal's birthday.


----------



## Schneider (May 30, 2015)

who's left in the bottom draw if federer goes home tomorrow?


----------



## Pocalypse (May 30, 2015)

Anyone watching the Serena vs Azarenka match?

So fucking tense. Got a slight feeling if Serena takes this break, she will come out on top.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 1, 2015)

old man made it! with a stick to boot! ck


----------



## Schneider (Jun 1, 2015)

aaaaand the game is on


djokovic vs nadal roland garros qf at june 3rd


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 2, 2015)

THIS IS IT MOTHERFUCKERS!

COME ON NOVAK!!!


----------



## Schneider (Jun 2, 2015)

la decima within arm's reach

vamos bitches ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 2, 2015)

FUCK YOU SCHNEIDER!

YOU AIN'T TAKING THIS AWAY FROM THE NEW KING OF CLAY!


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 2, 2015)

Federer tried to fight back but Stan takes the first set. Federer's looking sluggish at times.

Edit: Federer down 2-0 sets


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 2, 2015)

Federer didn't have anything to play with today, Stan was just too solid and way too clutch on important moments. Federer couldn't break Stan not even once. Good for Tennis I suppose, Wawrinka's first win over Federer in a Grand Slam and this gives Federer more time to prep for Grass because let's be honest, he wasn't going to win RG, it's his worst surface and too many matches to play at that age on such court. 

Tsonga looks like he's gonna lose. Nishikori's on fire right now.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 2, 2015)

Nishikori did very well to take the 3rd and 4th set (after being down 2-0). Tsonga imploded for awhile but got off to a really good start in the 5th. Getting the early break in the 5th allowed Tsonga to stabilize. It also helped that the croud was going wild for him.

Pretty excited for Djokovic vs Nadal tomorrow.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 2, 2015)

This will be the year the Joker finally overcomes Nadal!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone think Ferrer can stop Murray today? He's never lost to Murray on Clay yet...

the unbeaten 14 match run is on the line for Murray.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll say Murray in 4. He's been on form for some time and this is the best he's been on clay, at max it can go 5 sets which will help Murray more. If Murray wins the first set then he wins the match, Ferrer will fold.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 3, 2015)

Amazing, Djokovic looked to be dominating with a 4-0 start. But Nadal fought back and took 2 straight breaks to now be 3-4. Match looks promising so far.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 3, 2015)

Always nice to win the first set. Still, looks like it's gonna be a tough match for the Joker. :I


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2015)

Joker has the 2nd set. Nadal can't let go of his RG that easily, surely? :/


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 3, 2015)

Rafa making an incredible amount of mistakes for Rafa at RG. 

Come on Rafa. Get back in this


----------



## Schneider (Jun 3, 2015)

i can't believe this is finally happening


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2015)

THERE IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schneider (Jun 3, 2015)

Schneider said:


> la decima birthday gift? ck
> 
> or will it be a bagel*/breadstick cake *from novak? ck



he really done it ck


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 3, 2015)

Damn. Looks like the era is officially over


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2015)

Schneider said:


> i can't believe this is finally happening



Bro, in 3 sets too. 

After all those tough losses, Novak seriously deserves this one and the tournament. 

Interesting stat is Novak had 23 Forehand winners while Rafa had only *3*. Ah well, the guy has 9 RGs anyway, but this is a fantastic win for Novak.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 3, 2015)

It has finally happened. Novak Djokovic has finally broken through to heaven. 

If he wants to complete that Career Grand Slam, this has to be the year to do so.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2015)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Damn. Looks like the era is officially over



Nah, he has no points to defend in the American swing. He'll be back. US Open is his second fav slam and his gameplay is well suited for it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2015)

Murray looks like Jokers next victim *ahem* opponent. 

Give me a classic 5 set thriller please. 

They've given us a few 5 set thriller in GS's over the years.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 3, 2015)

man if i only had a time machine to tell my past self watching rg until dawn all these years


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm glad Novak's celebration was subdued, he knows he still has work to do. Murray and possibly Wawrinka in the final. That's another two more tough opponents. I'm more confident against Novak winning against Murray but Wawrinka is hit and miss.

If Novak pulls this off, it will be his greatest slam victory.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2015)

Watch Nadal's Dad will give us good excuse why he lost

''Knee/forehand injury''

''He's tired this year''

''Not married''


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2015)

LOL someone already edited Nadal's wikipedia page


----------



## Jimin (Jun 3, 2015)

70-2 is hardly dethroned.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 3, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Nah, he has no points to defend in the American swing. He'll be back. US Open is his second fav slam and his gameplay is well suited for it.



you just watched the match

if red clay can't save this abysmal form then his chances on faster hard courts are grim


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2015)

Schneider said:


> you just watched the match
> 
> if red clay can't save this abysmal form then his chances on faster hard courts are grim



Well he has to put in a performance somewhere, he's going to play a few Grass tuneups before Wimbledon but I don't think he will do well there since his abysmal record so far. 

Nadal's in lockdown mode right now, but we'll see what happens. 

I just think Novak *outplayed* him today. Novak played more tactically by playing dropshots to bring Nadal in and make him run around more and Novak played way more offensive. The winners stat is a landslide victory for Novak. He also handled Nadal's forehand down the line well too.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 3, 2015)

novak played good, despite some hiccups

rafa was pretty much castrated. no notable weapons to fire winners from while squirting ues non-stop. this combination is what allowed the straight sets including the birthday cake final set. he was visibly muscling out the ball more in the last set, perhaps in attempt to summon his old form only to have an errorfest to no avail.

rafa is totally having federer's 2013 blues this year


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll be honest, I had a worry when Novak lead the first set 4-0 with two breaks then lost the next four games to make it 4-4. I thought, welp, same usual shit, different day.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 3, 2015)

It's a bit unfortunate for Novak though. After finally beating Nadal after all these years... anything other than winning the tournament will just feel like a tease and a letdown.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> It's a bit unfortunate for Novak though. After finally beating Nadal after all these years... anything other than winning the tournament will just feel like a tease and a letdown.



That's what I'm worried about 

But Ferrer has taken a set of Murray right now. So Murray will likely be more tired which makes Novak's job easier. Murray has lost all his matches against Novak this year, so he'll have something to say.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 3, 2015)

Is Murray-Djokovic the actual final? : O


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2015)

I still think Murray will lose this in 4 sets. Ferrer taking a set of him made no real difference in my thoughts.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Is Murray-Djokovic the actual final? : O



Its Semis mate.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2015)

Murray's in his clay peak right now but still gonna go with Novak in 4. As long as Novak doesn't get too overconfident by beating Nadal then taking Murray easy, he's fine.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2015)

Djoko looks like in 2011 mode when he was monstrous in winning almost everything. GS clean this year will make his case for GOAT strong.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 5, 2015)

nole stanimal final


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 5, 2015)

Routine match so far, been quiet dull compared to the Wawrinka-Tsonga match

First set must have been really hot, the weather.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

Rain suspended, Djoko 2-1 sets up on Murray and 3-3 in the 4th. Advantage Djoker.

I still think he has this to throw away.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 5, 2015)

Novak only has himself to blame for this crap. Should have finished this in 3 sets and the amount of breakpoints he's wasted...jesus christ. He'll be serving tomorrow first so that's good I suppose but if this goes to a 5th set, it's an easy win for Stan in the final. I'm quiet worried now tbh

French organisers are dumb as fuck too, it's 2015 and they still don't have lights or even a roof? Scheduling is terrible too, why start the first match at 1pm when it could have started like 11am or 12pm. An hour makes a big difference.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 5, 2015)

If Murray broke again in that 4th set and held, I don't think he was ready for a 5th when he should have won it in 3 as you said.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 5, 2015)

See what happens tomorrow. This match will continue first at 1pm before the women's final match which is good. 

I'm hoping Novak holds his serve to make it 4-3, then breaks Murray to 5-3, then serves it out. It can be that easy as just three games or it could be an hour of gameplay and make it as a training session.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 5, 2015)

But novak has shown as time and again that he rises to challenge. If anything, losing a set or two can be a good thing for him.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 5, 2015)

But this is Roland Garros, a different challenge than anything else he's faced. I still expect Novak to win tomorrow but this should have been done and dusted, with a full day rest. 

Stan is in form and he can outpower Novak, no matter how good Novak's defense is.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 5, 2015)

a puppy dies if muzzah plays the final


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 6, 2015)

That was close, Novak played excellent in the 5th set. The shots were deep and accurate. This is it. Another RG final. Let's do this 

Murray's had a good clay season also, 2 trophies and SF at the French. He's definitely there now and has a shot at Wimbledon, I'd put him as favourite.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 6, 2015)

I would place good bets on another nole-murray wimbledon final. For now though, i believe this 5-set semifinal will help nole tomorrow. I still remember that aussie open where nole beat murray in marathon 5-setter and followed it with another 5-setter final win against nadal. This could well be the same scenario except with a different final opponent.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 6, 2015)

Yo, even Stan was checking out the match earlier


----------



## Schneider (Jun 6, 2015)

it's set now

the beast vs the machine

will the machine terminate the beast, or will it mangle the machine


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2015)

my faves


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 6, 2015)

Serena's on her way to a CYGS or a Serena slam. 20 slams now, well ahead of Evert and Navratilova now, just 2 away from Graff. She can do it now tbh.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 7, 2015)

Congrats to Serena! 20 slams is insane. She's getting very close to Graf and still got some years left in her.

Djokovic takes the first set. Wonder if Wawrinka can turn it around.

Edit: Wawrinka takes the second set


----------



## Taxman (Jun 7, 2015)

C'mon Stan...deny Djoker that career grand slam


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 7, 2015)

Wawrinka also takes the 3rd set . Djokovic looks lost right now.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 7, 2015)

obviously the machine tanks to save his fuel for maximum efficiency for the next set, instead of wasting it wrestling the set from the beast

but the beast looks fully bloodlusted now..


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 7, 2015)

Wawrinka has to win just one more game to beat Dkojovic. He just needs to hold serve. His backhand shots were breathtaking in breaking Djokovic's last service game.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 7, 2015)

nole, don't you dare do this to me..


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 7, 2015)

Wawrinka does it! His level was just insane in the last three sets. Can't believe that Djokovic was once again stopped by a Swiss at the French. Djokovic was looking so dominant in the tournament too. There is always next year for him.

Congrats Wawrinka! What a beast. It was only appropriate that Wawrinka ended the match with his signature backhand.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 7, 2015)

the beast triumphed over the machine! 

expected to get a bo5 but the beast was unstoppable after all..


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 7, 2015)

nole is 8-8 in major finals

a sharapova tea tbh


----------



## Schneider (Jun 7, 2015)

well to be honest, stan was a self-admitted clay specialist, and a good matchup against djokovic. so assuming both are in peak form, in stan's favored surface it's natural for stan to have an advantage.

though i do wonder why his game matches so well with nole, because nole's incredible defense is often effective against big hitters ala delpo and stan.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 7, 2015)

Not to take anything away from Stan, but I honestly feel the inferior player won... :I I get that they didn't want the game to take place on a Monday and all... but it's not fair from a competitive perspective to ask one guy to play the very next day while the other guy gets a day off. And it's not Stan's fault if the rain delay postponed Novak's game... but man, that's some good fortune for him. Basically, this all would have been a moot point if there was a roof or Novak just won in 3 sets against Murray (his own fault granted).


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 7, 2015)

lel

Nole lost because he resorts to mostly nothing but pushing when he's emotionally cornered and challenged


----------



## Schneider (Jun 7, 2015)

level-wise no. stan was clearly superior. the 3rd set had a prime federer bit, with the rest being pure brutality. stan fired shitloads of winners and many of nole's points came from stan overcooking his own shots. he was also able to read nole's volley game, all in all there wasn't much room for nole to do anything. try a hard shot and stan would gladly return it with interest.

it would be great if nole could have a glimpse back to his early aggressive baseline years and incorporate back his bullet forehand. it's understandable that he toned it down considering how far that style took safin, roddick, gonzo, agassi etc. with prime federer running around at the time and that made him the number one with a 3 slam year in 2011. but firing off more forehand winners would help immensely in big-hitting matches like this.

also, it was partially nole's fault he didn't finish the job in 3. murray with his recent clay epiphany is bound to stop nole from ending play in 3 sets, but then nole made a short work with a stick fifth. definitely not the same as wimbledon 2013 where he had to battle del potro for 5 tight sets before facing murray in the final


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 7, 2015)

nole has lost six of his last nine major finals


----------



## Jimin (Jun 7, 2015)

Granted, I am slightly sour that Nole lost... but Stan does have some great fortune though... Even in his Aussie Open final win last year, Nadal wasn't 100 percent. Luck and skill go hand in hand and it's not like you can control your opponent's health and stuff.

Anyways, I'll just watch more of Stan's games and form a more solid opinion of him afterwards. I haven't seen many of his games tbph.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 7, 2015)

umm, also nope. rafa was visibly fine during the first set, but he had no answer to stan's game which was peaking like today. then he either suddenly had an injury or faked some painful acts, and stan was shaken, but stan still finished the job in 4. either way, even if you're one of the "asterisked slam" people, stan beat nole on his home turf in 5 sets before that so the trophy is still deservedly his. and if anything, this recent slam win puts a nail in the coffin to those stan is a fluke/one slam wonder arguments.

you should, stan's game can be really nice to look at, though he is wildly inconsistent at times. but it's truly a beauty when it's on, which sadly is pretty rare outside of slams. he matches so well with djokovic, their ao encounters are ones to remember (not this year's tho ).

some interesting fact: nole has tragically became soderling, who beat nadal in rg only to lose to federer in the final. the next year he beat federer but lost to rafa in the finals. but who knows, maybe nole will complete his career slam next year. 

oh, and pocalypse where are you? ck


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 7, 2015)

Well that sucks. Better luck next year then


----------



## Jimin (Jun 7, 2015)

I suppose that's true. Players do seem to get "injured" a lot more often these days because of the injury timeouts. They might want to consider penalizing players for them. That might discourage using the timeouts as a tactic. Azarenka is notorious for using them as a quick break.

Anyways, I'm gonna root for Murray for Wimbledon.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 7, 2015)

Well played Stanimal is all I can say

Good match in beating Djoker


----------



## Sine (Jun 7, 2015)

starbeater is without equal


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 8, 2015)

Credit to Stan, the better player won. He was offensive, went for his shots and just outpowered Novak's defense. 

But I gotta say this loss hurt me in the feels, yep, for someone who is so invested in Tennis and Djokovic, this was hard to take after such a stellar clay season Novak was having then beating Nadal and Murray, I thought this would be it, the year he finally wins it but he came up short again, even when he won the first set where I thought yeah, this is it. Toughest loss for Djokovic. 

What I learnt is that no matter how much Djokovic wants the RG title, never ever count out the opponent who also wants it just as much as you.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 8, 2015)

while i just play tennis as my main sport and occasionally watch atp matches i have to admit the tourney's left a rather salty aftertaste. like, dead sea level salty here 

despite waiting for nole's career slam for years, watching current rafa's recent beatdown wasn't that enjoyable. the slowmo cuts of rafa's forehands going out followed by close-ups of his face really stung. pretty sad in a way that he's like implying he's now completely done for. the win felt kinda hollow. and then the final match. when i saw nole tanking at 5-2 3rd set i thought he was just reserving and planned to up his level on the 4th. kinda glad that i thought a bo5 was a lock, due to nole being thirsty for a career slam for years. but boy was i so wrong 

turns out nole was actually destroyed and stan had the trophy by 4th set. during the championship point there was a fault mistaken by nole for an ace and he readily walked to shake hands with stan. then it really sunk in, he already gave up and all hope is lost. and seeing his face during the 2 minute applause in the ceremony was just.. 

where did that insane clutch from 2011 us open go? and here we had mats wilander saying he now has the highest form on clay so far  but stan's phenomenal big hitting was a big highlight for me. always a pleasure to see stanimal appear.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 8, 2015)

Stan's level was very high, even he said it was the best match he's ever played. When he's on, there's hardly anyone that can stop him. No matter how good your defense is like Novak's or Nadal's, you cannot stop blistering winners with such power. I don't know *how* he can generate so much power from a *one handed backhand*, it's crazy. I only see possibly 2008 Nadal beating yesterday's Stan. 

I didn't see a chokejob from Novak tbh, Stan was just too good. 

I can't even get myself to hate Stan  because the guy's done wonders. Who thought he'd have 2 grand slams? No one. I'm just depressed that this was the one for Novak, and he ain't getting any younger. 

The ovation had me in the feels man, one of the greatest moments I have seen in Tennis. Even Federer didn't get an ovation like that when he kept losing at RG finals against Nadal.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 8, 2015)

actually, imo the one-hander body mechanics allows you to generate more torque by allowing a bigger body rotation than the 2 handed backhand, which is restricted by using two hands. iirc the fastest backhand ever was a 2hander hit by nalbandian (?) however i think the one hander is the one if you opt for power in consistent basis; the record was hit to a ball already having a considerable pace, but the one hander can easily inject generous amounts of pace to a relatively motionless/sliced drop shots when properly set up. i think it can easily go faster than that, but it won't be usable since it will be so fast that the spin won't be enough to get it past the net/drop inside the line. the 2 hander allows a bit more help from your legs tho, so all in all the difference isn't that big.

novak definitely didn't choke, but he was visibly in despair. i agree, stan that day can probably go toe to toe with peak nadal, going 5 sets and that can really go either way.

by the way, agassi was in 2009 rg to present the trophy to federer on behalf of his career slam competition. sampras was in ao 14, probably there expecting to hand it to rafa for passing his slam count though stanimal ruined his party. guga was there yesterday. was he there for the advent of possible new king of clay (and nole's awaited career slam) or the one hander clay animal like he was?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah I know the one handed backhand can generate more power than 2HBH but I'm more specifically talking about Stan's backhand. It's the best I've seen in the modern game, he gets a full swing at it and its so so accurate. Of course this only happens on his Stanimal days but still if you look at his match against Nadal at AO and against Novak at FO, that's a hell lot of power. 

Like Nadal knows Federer's backhand is the weakest so he always goes to his backhand but when he goes against Stan's backhand, the topspin from Nadal's FH doesn't work, Stan deals with it and lets it rip. Usually your forehand would have more power but Stan's BH is reverse 

Btw Schneider, why do you think it took so long for Stan to get where he is? This is a big thing tbh because he's at *2* slams, the same number as friggin Murray  Is it because of Magnus Norman?


----------



## Schneider (Jun 9, 2015)

i did make a post about one handed backhands differences several pages back. also, stan is buff as a cow. those muscles might have made the difference in handling the full brunt of nadal's slugs, which probably was lethal to federer's wristy backhand. nole is extremely lanky, but he managed to get away with the aid of his another hand. 

seriously though, getting some muscles on nole would help. he couldn't murder stan's chipped returns at the match, whereas federer and nadal would prolly produce big forehand winners from that. he couldn't even break his racket after slamming it twice 

that way he could produce deadlier strokes. just imagine if he could fire rockets like gonzo from the forehand wing and safin from the backhand wing plus that defense of his 

generally people believe that stan overcame his mental block somewhere, perhaps in ao 2013 match against nole. but i also believe that he started becoming a top tier once he developed a functioning forehand, which is the missing piece of his aggresive baseline game. whether magnus norman had a part in it or not, we'll never know. but if he did then major fucking kudos to him. his midas touch is more effective than edberg and becker combined. let's see if goran can catch up with that.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah always thought Novak needed more muscle to gain power in his shots, he'll have to soon to win points shorter because you can't keep rallying out your opponents as you get older and older. I'd say mileage has something to do with it aswell, Stan is 30 and still won a slam on a surface which you have to grind on. 

Ah well there's always next year as usual but then again, it's always next year and I'm p sure Nadal will have a say next year too ck


----------



## Schneider (Jun 9, 2015)

beat a spaniard -> lose to a swiss -> lose again to spaniard next year

remember soderling ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 9, 2015)

Hahahahah yeah Soderling 2.0

But I remain hope that since Federer won his RG title on his 4th final, Novak will reach his 4th final and finally win it.

HEY, I gotta bust out optimism from somewhere ck

If that fails then I'll jump on Agassi's record


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Sure (Jun 9, 2015)

Cant wait for Wimbledon. Although the extra week sucks for us viwers. Always loved having two grand slams in such a quick succession


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 13, 2015)

Nadal's in a Grass tournament final

lol he's really serious about Wimbledon this year, but watch him still get out before QF ck


----------



## Schneider (Jun 14, 2015)

rafa for sw19 ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 14, 2015)

Schneider said:


> rafa for sw19 ck





Oh wait...



He's playing tommorow at Queens too! But that's a much much tougher tournament than the one he just won today, Stan, Murray etc will be playing at Queens. Fed is playing at Halle I think while Djokovic's is crying himself to sleep over the RG loss, I'd say another week then he'll be fine


----------



## Schneider (Jun 14, 2015)

rafa will come back with a vengeance and play outta his mind. he'll upset everyone at the next two slams and gets another multislam year instead of nole ck


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 15, 2015)

slamblocker stan. has a nice ring to it actually.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 15, 2015)

well just thank god he wasn't around in 2009 and 2010 ck

though with the likes of navratilova, graf, serena etc. wta could definitely use someone like stan


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 15, 2015)

The WTA has been shit for a long time, it's just Serena. It'd be a good thing once she retires after surpassing Graf's count, needs a new generational champion.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 15, 2015)

the fact that serena is unbeatable at slams might be related to wta slams being only bo3 matches. it lacks the attrition element bo5s have so maintaining a high level play won't be a difficult task. for all we know since 5 years ago someone might have stopped choking at the 3rd or 4th set or even possibly steal momentum from 2 sets down in a bo5 against serena. i mean, just imagine how federer's slam count would inflate if slams are just bo3s. his physical/stamina decline would do him virtually no damage in slam performance evidently with him being completely capable of getting masters titles and ranked 2 at 34.

but then again, would you watch serena pushing for 4 hours?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2015)

Nadal out in the 1R against Dolgopolov at Queens even when he was 4-2 up in the deciding set  Grass is so much different compared to clay, imagine if there were similar number of Grass masters as clay masters, the variety would be alot different. Nadal hardly has any space at the service line at Queens.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 17, 2015)

the span between rg and sw19 is too short to put a masters in between. you'd have make the space between ao and rg shorter, which imo is doable by getting rid of some american and/or 1 clay masters. that way we can have a proper grass swing.

hypothetically, sampras and federer's masters count would skyrocket and fed-nadal h2h might have been MUCH closer ck

but grass is the hardest to manage, with hard courts the easiest. that may explain the screwed surface ratios. only the uk bothered to maintain the original tradition, which is a no-brainer since the game was invented in english grass


----------



## Schneider (Jun 17, 2015)

stan..

tragically the modern day safin


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2015)

It's okay, Stan turns up for the slams to cockblock the Big 3 members ESPECIALLY in finals, smh


----------



## Schneider (Jun 20, 2015)

man, karlovic 1st serve and isner 2nd serve has got to be the two deadliest shots in tennis history ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 21, 2015)

Karlovic made a record I think, against Berdych with 45+ aces in one match. More than half of his serves were aces! 

If I'm gonna put my money I'd say he's the most *annoying* player to play against, even for the Big 4. Because you can't play your natural game and Karlovic takes you outta your comfort zone, oh and good luck against him in tiebreaks too.

This is why I wasn't that surprised when Djokovic lost against Ivo lol


----------



## Schneider (Jun 22, 2015)

iirc aside from roger ivo is one of the few older gen players with a positive h2h against nole 

there's simply nothing much you can do handling his 1st serve, only guess the ball's trajectory and if you're lucky you can chip it back to play. nigh-impossible to set up a proper stroke return. imo, both roger and muzza are actually better than nole at returning these serves. nole while still capable, is better at aggressive 2nd serve returns.  unless it comes out like this

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1zHdYzBLGY[/youtube]

holy shit


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah I agree, Nole is known as prolly the best returner ever but just in general, he doesn't stand far enough back to return the absolute big serves. Federer chips it in with his BH while Nole uses the serve's power against the serve, that's why a lot of his returns land so close on the baseline. 

I wish he played agressive as he returns agressive 

I just noticed he's coming to Wimbledon as a cold turkey, he hasn't played any warm up Grass tournaments, not even that exhibition boodles thing he does...is he gonna treate Round 1-4 as his warm up? ck


----------



## Schneider (Jun 24, 2015)

federer's bh chips and half-volleys during his peak years was unreal. it's what allowed him to steal time and eat big hitters for breakfast as well as single-handedly() destroy every fiber of roddick's being. his reaction time must be one of the best among not just tennis, but other sport athletes also. it's the major component of his game, that's why playing with a one-handed backhand and an eastern forehand grip doesn't make you look like federer. oh, and i'm totally not talking about dimitrov here  ck

other players with this talent whom i noticed so far was agassi and nishikori, with the latter probably mastered it out of necessity due to his height.

nole was agressive in his earlier years and most of 2011

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUFhHIm4I5E[/youtube]

you won't really see nole playing like this with muzzah on the other side of the court 

well does he even need to? last year he won without one, and this year's competition? his turkey muzzah, the number 2 old man, the other swiss with no green titles  or rafa with his recent spectacular grass career? ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 25, 2015)

I sometimes still feel rustled that Murray, fucking *Andy Murray* took 2 slams away from Djokovic, especially the US Open ck

Yeah but last year Djokovic was on lock down mode, he was coming into Wimbledon with no slam under his belt so he had to win one asap, see what he does this year but I don't see him winning it. Murray prolly has a better chance ck


----------



## Schneider (Jun 25, 2015)

it all boils down to how he performs after that rg beatdown really. that was one brutal loss if i ever see one. definitely up there with those mentally crippling ones experienced by roger and rafa.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 26, 2015)

YOOOO Holy shit!

Have you seen the Wimbledon draw? Murray isn't gonna win this. He could face:

R16 - Tsonga
QF - Nadal
SF - Federer
F - Djokovic



That is a nightmare of a draw.

*Nadal's Draw:*

Bellucci
Brown
Troicki
Ferrer
Murray
Federer
Djokovic/Wawrinka


*Murray's Draw:*

Kukushkin
Haase/Falla
Seppi/Karlovic
Tsonga
Nadal
Federer
Djokovic/Wawrinka

*
Federer's Draw:*

Dzumhur
Sijsling/Querrey
Sock
Lopez
Berdych
Murray/Nadal
Djokovic/Wawrinka


*Djokovic's Draw:*

Kohlschreiber
Hewitt/Nieminen
Tomic
Anderson
Nishikori
Wawrinka
Federer/Nadal/Murray 

Murray > Nadal = Djokovic >> Federer


----------



## Schneider (Jun 26, 2015)

i've always thought brits would rig the shit out for muzzah. did they suddenly hate him or were they stoned while making it


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 26, 2015)

I know right? I am genuinely shocked at this draw, they really fucked up Murray's chances to hell and back. 

Novak gets to play Kohli in 1R? SMH. Novak doesn't have any of the Big 3 but damn, that's a deep field of grass players though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

Schneider said:


> i've always thought brits would rig the shit out for muzzah. did they suddenly hate him or were they stoned while making it



we've always been reluctant to really get behind him because we know we're reaching; can't take pride as an englishman in the achievements of a scot


----------



## Schneider (Jun 26, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> I know right? I am genuinely shocked at this draw, they really fucked up Murray's chances to hell and back.
> 
> Novak gets to play Kohli in 1R? SMH. Novak doesn't have any of the Big 3 but damn, that's a deep field of grass players though.



i feel that roger and rafa got the luck of the draw. it could be a sleepwalk to the semis, with a proper form that is. though with the two of them already past their expiry date better brace for a possible first week exit. 

i'd be wary of stan from novak's draw. let's just hope he hasn't got into nole's head, else it'd be roger rafa all over again. both of them don't really like grass but nole's chances against him will be a tad better than clay.

nishikori could be a dark horse



Lucaniel said:


> we've always been reluctant to really get behind him because we know we're reaching; can't take pride as an englishman in the achievements of a scot



well if i were english even with the anglo-scottish beef i think i'd rather have a scottish winner to some swiss or american kissing the trophy a bit too often. especially if the last time a brit hugged the trophy was more than half a century ago 

though at least that's still better than the british winner scottish loser scenario ck


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 26, 2015)

Schneider said:


> i feel that roger and rafa got the luck of the draw. it could be a sleepwalk to the semis, with a proper form that is. though with the two of them already past their expiry date better brace for a possible first week exit.
> 
> i'd be wary of stan from novak's draw. let's just hope he hasn't got into nole's head, else it'd be roger rafa all over again. both of them don't really like grass but nole's chances against him will be a tad better than clay.
> 
> nishikori could be a dark horse



Nadal as the 10th seed in rankings, can you believe it? With his number he's made this Wimbledon draw very interesting, keep at it Rafa ck

Yeah Stan is always dangerous. For the first time I cannot predict a winner, we might get someone who isn't from the Big 4 win it.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2015)

Murray gonna have a tough time... 

Still, if you're the best player, you beat everyone regardless!


----------



## Schneider (Jun 28, 2015)

i agree. but best player ain't muzzah tho ck


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, Murray has been better on grass than the Joker head to head (if he can get that far of course). Granted, it's just two games but he won all 5 sets on grass.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 28, 2015)

You got a point there, Novak has never a taken a set of Andy on grass anyway, and got a 3 set beatdown in 2013. Dunno wtf Nole was doing there, probably pressure or got tired from Del Potro's 5 setter in SF. 

Thing is, Murray can only face Novak in the final. It's all the matches before the final that is tough, with a potential Nadal and Federer in QF and SF. Tsonga isn't bad on grass too, wouldn't count him out on a upset.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 1, 2015)

NOOO NISHIKORI 

meanwhile he'll by replaced by cilic/berankis. so novak now you got a cake will you eat them?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 1, 2015)

Nishikori tanking his future match against Djokovic, he knew Novak would be coming back for revenge, smart move 

No but seriously, that's unfortunate. Kei's always had these injury problems, such a shame. 

Meanwhile, Novak yet again wins another set with a 6-4 scoreline. This is 4 sets in a row now. First match was 6-4, 6-4, 6-4. Now this match starts with a 6-4 set


----------



## Schneider (Jul 2, 2015)

you know what else is 6-4? 

novak's last sets played on this and last year's french open finals ck


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2015)

Haase is getting stomped


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2015)

Welp that's game 

What a beat down.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 2, 2015)

hahaa 

who said Robin Haase might push him today like he did Rafa years ago?!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 2, 2015)

Props to my man Ward

top 100, 3rd Rd Wimbly for the 1st time after beating Vesely in 4 and ?77,000 to boot


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 2, 2015)

Upset in the making here, Nadal down 1-0 set against Dustin Brown. This is expected though, Brown is a grass courter


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2015)

Nadal V Brown is a slugfest. Matching each other blow for blow


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 2, 2015)

Rafa will have to do this shit the hard way now, 2-1 down to Brown oh man what the fuck is he doing this year. His tennis is ever so bad and he's only 29.

Brown's hair in slow motion is Super Saiyan level


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2015)

Dustin with that choke


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 2, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK BROWN

YOU LET THE BALL GO LIKE A TURD


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2015)

Brown is a god damn monster in there.  Destroying Nadal the guys serve, he is was a consistent he would be tournament winner material.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> WHAT THE FUCK BROWN
> 
> YOU LET THE BALL GO LIKE A TURD



Imagine if he went on to lose the match  

That missed ball would have haunted him forever  

Get rekt Nadal


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2015)

Honestly I have seen top 20 and top 10 players leaving the same ball.  Yeah the timing of it shows it out more than any other but can't be too harsh.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 2, 2015)

Nadal's tennis got beaten by a fantastic performance of serve and volley on grass, old school style.

Yo Vault



All 100 ranked players


----------



## Reznor (Jul 2, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

